# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  The Slingshot Training System

## Doc.Sust

By Ronnie Rowland Author of the Slingshot Training System



Introduction

Steroids are pervasive in bodybuilding, and theyre here to stay. Just about any male over 58 can take enough drugs to reach a very lean body weight of 200 pounds or more eventuallyif he eats a well balanced diet and sticks with basic training concepts. The problem with this scene is many successful bodybuilders who have taken drugs try to use their stats to bolster arguments in favor of some idiosyncratic approach to training and dieting. Its the flavor-of-the-month approach to bodybuilding. The truth is, many drug- enhanced bodybuilders make impressive initial gains by training only 3 days per week, but are not making continued gains because they do not know what constitutes proper diet and training. 

I realize its no secret that the two biggest problems for bodybuilders are stagnant training and eating patterns. Many of you reading this are very frustrated with your progress. Youre not building the muscle the way you want, you lack muscle shape, and youre carrying way too much bodyfat. Even worse, some of you refer to yourself as a hard-gainer and have been guilty of jumping from program to program and its not really made any noticeable differences in your appearance. Lets change that by getting you on the right path!	

The Single-Shot is the definite guide to getting as big-strong as humanly possible while training each body part twice a week on a 3 day per week routine. Its one of several routines derived from the Slingshot Training System. I do not want to try and force people to adhere to my 3 day per week training system because that would be my EGO talking. I have been teaching bodybuilders and power-lifters how to train for over 20 years. My biggest success story in bodybuilding is IFBB Pro-Bodybuilder Tricky Jackson who is often referred to as being the greatest light weight bodybuilder off all times. Its up to you to decide if my way of training is superior. Base your progress on performance, not hype! 

**As a bodybuilder you will be going up against giants. In biblical times David used a slingshot to destroy his largest opponent of all, Goliath. ** 

The Single-Shot Slingshot Training System consists of a PRIME/BLAST/CRUISE. The anabolic prime is about intentionally creating a controlled catabolic state over a two-week time span in order to down-regulate anabolic hormones and receptor sites for androgens. After a two-week anabolic prime, muscle mass and strength gains are maximized by proceeding into a four-week blasting phase where androgen receptor sites are up-regulated and every anabolic hormone in the body is at its peak. Adaptation begins to set in after a four-week blasting phase and a 2 week cruising phase is taken to allow the muscle-strength gains to be fully manifested.

Even with all the information available to the bodybuilding community, many still do not understand how to use periodization to their benefit. Weve all seen people who were naturally strong and had rather small muscles for their strength capabilities. But, I am not making reference to those kinds of people. I want to direct your attention to a beginning bodybuilder who is only capable of squatting 145 lbs for 2 sets. Over a period of time, someone who is genetically capable of gaining strength and muscle mass at a fast rate will be capable of squatting 300 lbs plus. Even if they do not increase over-all volume past 2 sets, these individuals will still enhance muscular development due to strength increases. However, by increasing the total volume to 4 sets after strength gains have been made using less volume, the muscle growth seen in their quad development will be nothing short of miraculous. (CHECKMATE)!!!

Some trainees stay the same size after completing their first initial 3-6 months of training because they do not have a game plan to cause the body to change. So what is the secret? Ill tell you the secret! There are only 3 phases needed to succeed in bodybuilding. I coined the phrase Slingshot Periodization to define these 3 phases. 1) ANABOLIC PRIME (in order to make further progress in muscle size/strength one must use strategic de-conditioning for 2 weeks so that when the muscles are exposed to a higher volume phase they will experience a very rapid training effect. 2) ANABOLIC BLAST (one must move to a highly specialized training phase for 4 weeks and train each muscle group with higher volume to fully traumatize the muscle tissue. 3) ANABOLIC CRUISE (involves a 2 week phase where you train each muscle group with less volume so heavier weights can be lifted and gains can become fully realized). 

Activity Phase	Time Period
(in sequence)
Muscle Definition and de-conditioning (the anabolic prime)	2 weeks
Mass and Strength (the anabolic blast)	4 weeks
Strength and Mass (the anabolic cruise)	2 weeks


* * The lesson to learn from Slingshot Periodization is that hurling more volume towards the muscles will dramatically change your physique in a short amount of time if done right, trust me on this one.* * 

Power-lifters and other competitive strong men (and women) obtain their massiveness by utilizing safe and effective straight sets. They avoid beyond failure techniques because it creates too much of stress to the tendons, joints, ligaments, and Central Nervous System. I use this concept as the springboard for the Single-Shot Slingshot Training System: You get stronger and bigger by using more sets for each key exercise because you build up the neural paths along with the muscle. In brief, this is accomplished by using only straight sets while stopping one rep shy of absolute gut bursting failure, training a body part twice every 8 days on a 2 way split, and using only 2 exercises for each muscle group. A key movement is used during the first weekly workout to fatigue the strongest regions within each major muscle group; you finish off the muscle group later in the week by targeting the weaker region of the muscle from a different using a secondary movement consisting of a completely different compound movement or an isolation exercise. Its the same training principles I have my powerlifters follow by using a key movement at the start of the week and then changing over to a secondary movement later in the week. This allows specific adaptations to occur without causing over-use injuries. 

Exercise Selection

With this training system you get to use only a single- shot (one exercise) each time you train a bodypart. As a result, youll break down more muscle tissue and get stronger because youve used the most productive exercises over and over. During the first part of the week the singlemost productive exercise will consist of an anchor exercise (for example, decline presses for chest). Youll need to find 1 exercise (anchor exercise) that out-performs all the rest. By finding that one key exercise you are biomechanically good at, you can perform the exercise with low reps and heavier weights during the second work set in a smooth, rhythmic fashion on a long term basis without damaging the joints and tendons. In return, youll reach your ultimate strength limit with that exercise and serious muscle growth will be manifested. A secondary exercise (considered a more un-natural movement for your body type such as the incline press for chest) is too be used the next time the same body part is due to be worked. With this movement you will wait and do your heavy-low rep set last to prevent injury. To recap: Youll be performing your favorite exercise (key exercise) for chest on day one. Youll be performing your second favorite exercise (secondary exercise) for chest on the next chest workout. Then, youll start all over by going back to the key exercise on the 3rd chest training day and so forth. 

* * The more complex you try and make your workouts, the less progress you can expect in return. The body becomes more proficient at doing an exercise, not more resistant in becoming more efficient! Why? Because you will have a better mind to muscle link function and the neuromuscular will adapt by repeating specific exercises over and over again.* *


Straight Sets

I am of the belief that all beyond failure training techniques are just an egotistical way to promote a radically different training method. Power-lifters and those who compete in the worlds strongest man competitions are some of the largest men to ever walk on the face of this planet. They obtain their massiveness by utilizing nothing other than straight sets. Every training method other than straight sets has fallen short of what I consider optimal for fast, safe, and efficient results. There has never been any evidence to show that any training method regardless of how many bells and whistles it comes equipped with can increase your muscle mass and strength as efficiently as straight sets. Trust me on this one! Who do you think would make the most gains; a guy who does 4 sets of 10 reps using 400 lbs on the vertical leg press machine or the guy who does 1 triple drop set using 400 lbs, 350 lbs, 300 lbs and finally 270 lbs? The obvious answer is the guy who used more weight on all 4 sets. Why? Because straight sets allows you the power to lift a greater weight-load range. With beyond failure techniques such as drop sets, youre basically breaking down less muscle tissue yet annihilating the nervous system and joints. The same rule applies to rest-pause training as well because with each subsequent set you are using fewer reps with the same amount of weight. A rest-paused set done in the 8-12 rep range will not create the same kind of strength gains that are obtained by using a straight set for 4-6 reps simply because you cannot lift heavy when training near the point of non-stop. Straight sets give you the best of both worlds because it allows you to stay within the bodies recovery limits while building maximum size and strength. Using beyond failure training methods will force you to train with less volume-hence you wont be able to keep the training volume high enough to experience maximum muscular growth with a 3 day per week training system.

* * Theres a lot to be said for being logically consistent* * 

First, not everything that works is good. You can be sincere in what you believe and still be wrong. So far, so good, doesnt mean youre not going to have some serious issues with joint and tendon pain later on down the road. All too often a hero on this months muscle magazine turns into a zero a few months down the road because they become injured and can no longer train. Listen carefully, opinions and trends come and go. I get a head ache just thinking about all the high-intensity training techniques such as pre-exhaustion, forced reps, negative reps, partial reps, down the rack, rest-pause, super sets, burns, drop sets, and the list goes on, and on! 

Training has to do with adaptation. Both volume and intensity have its limitations. For e.g.; If you perform 1 intense set of heavy barbell curls twice a week, the neural pathways will eventually adjust themselves by getting stronger so they can handle an even heavier weight load next time you train. Yes, the biceps will get stronger, but not necessarily a lot bigger. Stay with me here! When you take advantage of the added strength gains made by using less volume and then co-mingling those added strength gains with additional training volume, you can be assured you will grow bigger muscles! That is how you create a true progressive overload! You can use all the fancy beyond failure training methods such as quadruple drop sets and rest-pause for hours on end and never create a true progressive overload because limitless adaptation equals a heavier workload in conjunction with additional volume to breakdown down more muscle tissue, while never going past the point of diminishing returns. Unfortunately, many training programs are based upon creating a progressive over-load while skipping past the most important aspect- producing a true progressive over-load! This is the primary reason periodization techniques dont work well with most training programs!

Take note that a progressive over-load and a true progressive over-load are not one in the same. Creating a progressive over-load is brought forth by being able to lift more weight using the same form, amount of work sets, and rest periods between sets. A true progressive over-load (a phrase I coined) is also brought forth when you can lift more weight using the same form, and rest periods between sets, but the amount of work sets performed must be greater than whats required to produce a progressive over-load!

Let me be clear, various training techniques have nothing to do with genetic capablitlies. There is not one single variable that is the total downfall of not being able to gain more muscle size. Forced reps, rest pause, drop sets, etc will all depict some form of muscular hypertrophy. However, a major problem (other than these techniques being less effective at stimulating muscular size-strength and putting more strain on the joints, tendons, and CNS,) is that they take in a very selected group of principles and apply them. The theory of combining all different training techniques to increase muscle hypertrophy is shortsighting the way the human body repsonds. If genetics dictated the needs for a different training style, then some could use rest-pause or drop-sets and get bigger/stronger than what they could obtain with straight sets, and we know this is not the case! Time has proven that the gentically superior will respond better to all forms of training methods when compared to the genetic inferior. Simply changing the way you create damage by employing various beyond failure training methods does not alter the fact that over¬training of the CNS and joints/tendons will out pace muscular damage. So, it all boils down to finding that one training method thats not only the most effective for all genetic types, but the safest. It just so happens that straight sets is that one training method. In final, straight sets is the superior training style that out does all the rest when periodized properly! 

* * Just because something has been shown to work doesn't mean its the best way* 


Avoiding absolute failure

Powerlifters and those who compete in the strongest man/woman competitions have learned the value of preventing injuries and nervous system destruction by not training to all out failure and not using multiple exercises for each body part. Taking less away from the body allows it to recuperate faster, meaning the overcompensation process (where strength and growth occurs) can conclude sooner and with consistency. Using excessive body english to reach absolute muscular failure (the point you can no longer budge a weight), especially with heavy work loads, creates great demand on the tendons, joints, and nervous system. 

Your goal as a bodybuilder should be to increase the weight on the bar through Progressive Overload and train with great intensity, not training to the point where someone has to pull the barbell off your chest on the last rep. To achieve such you must have a specific intent of stopping 1 repetition shy of total 100% intensity with each work set! Every now and then you might to slip up and hit absolute gut busting failure (defined as bad failure) but your goal is to push until you cant get another high quality rep (defined as good failure). Stopping 1 rep shy of absolute gut bursting failure is still considered brutal training. 

Your goal as a bodybuilder is not to avoid training to failure; its to avoid training to the wrong kind of failure. The ideal situation is to reach as close to muscular failure as possible, but in a way that will induce maximum stimulus to the muscle fibers without causing injury or impairing the Central Nervous System. I call this good failure because it is the absolute best way to train for maximum size. 

* * Ive experimented with absolute failure training and was very un-satisfied with the results. After making the switch to stopping a rep shy of absolute gut bursting failure on every work set, everyones results, including my own, have been nothing short of miraculous in comparison.* * 

Anabolic Cycles

Its very common for fast acting anabolic/androgenic steroids to be used by the drug enhanced bodybuilder for 6 weeks at a time. After gaining mass-strength for 6 weeks they take 2 weeks off (prime the body for future growth) and begin another 6 week mass cycle of different steroids or more of the same. Top level bodybuilders do not run long steroid cycles and then go off the drugs for lengthy periods of time. Doing so would keep them in a viscous cycle of making gains then losing most of the gains they worked so hard to obtain. This is very important to understand because the same rule applies to natural bodybuilders using legal anabolic agents like creatine and amino acids in various forms.

Top level competitive bodybuilders who are chemically enhanced make much better gains and keep more of their gains by doing long drawn out cycles. In fact, most never go off all the drugs. Their base drugs usually consist of a slow acting testosterone and/or a slow acting anabolic. These top level competitors run these drugs as their base throughout the whole duration of the off-season. In order to free more testosterone during a 6 week mass phase they generally add a fast acting oral steroid and/or a fast acting ester of the injectable version and run it along with the base at a high dose. Some even opt to throw in a different slow acting ester than whats used for the base. Upon completion of a 6 week mass cycle, they drop all the drugs for a 2 week period in exception to the base. This is done in order to prime the body so they can make additional gains by going back to the same drugs or changing over to different drugs altogether for another 6 weeks. They also drastically reduce training volume during the 2 week period when fewer drugs are used. You might ask "Why would they reduce their dosages for two weeks as opposed to continuing"? Its because at that point their body will become desensitized to the powerful drugs and their receptors will be fully saturated. If you steroid users stay on fast acting drugs past the 6 week point and continued with the same protocol, you begin doing more harm than good because SHGB levels will begin elevating and cortisol levels will increase-hence gains come to a screeching halt. Drugs like insulin are often added during a 6 week mass phase while growth hormone is usually run as a base throughout most of the year. A positive nitrogen balance is a primary anabolic indicator of an anabolic agent and this will dissipate if the dosages are not continually increased or cycled properly. 

The same dosage of synthetic testosterone starts losing its effectiveness after having been active in the body for only 6 weeks. The same rule applies to anabolic agent like creatine that can be purchased over-thecounter by natural bodybuilders. People who administer a slow acting testosterone begin having an increase in libido during their 3rd week of administering the drug. The majority of their gains are made during week 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, and 8. A decrease in libido occurs after 8 weeks into the cycle. What this means is they have already begun to enter a catabolic state after having the drug peaking in their system for 6 weeks. Your goal should be to use enough legal anabolics and/or anabolic/androgenic steroids to stimulate your receptors so muscle and strength gains can be achieved while avoiding over-saturated receptors. Receptor down regulation, which is a decrease in the amount of a steroid being utilized by a cell, will begin to occur in about 6 weeks whether a person is natural or drug enhanced. 

Slingshot Pyramiding

I have found Slingshot Pyramiding to be the best way to increase both strength and muscular size. Warming up the right way and starting out with a medium rep set 1 rep shy of absolute failure before performing a heavy low rep set with key movements allows you to take a much bigger jump in weight during a low rep set without becoming injured. For example: Decline bench press- 1st warm up set 135lbs-12 reps, 2nd warm up set 175lbs-6 reps, 3rd warm up set 175 lbs-6 reps, 1st work set 250 lbs for 8 reps (PREP SET stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). 2nd work set/heavy-set 350 lbs-4 reps to good failure)-wait an extra minute before performing this 2 work set, 3rd work set 275 for 8 to good failure, 4th work set for 12 reps to good failure. 

More weight can be used during the low rep set (4 to 6 reps) when utilizing the Slingshot Pyramiding Scheme. Ive had multitudes of trainees obtain a new personal record on key movements the first time using this pyramiding scheme and they continue doing so because they are doing it right for the first time in their life! If you tried doing the heaviest set during the first work set, the muscles would not be pumped sufficiently to contract at full force-hence the chance of being injured would be greater. On the other hand, if you wait until the third or last work set to go heavy, it will decreases performance due to excess fatigue-hence increase your chance for injury. Youve got to do the heaviest work set when the muscle is at its strongest! The advantage is catching the body off guard! I call this Slingshot Pyramiding because it hurls a burst of intensity to the muscles during the heaviest work-set on the key movements for each bodypart. The best way to surprise the muscles on the final work set when using key movements during the anabolic blast is with an intense burn out set composed of higher reps (12-15). These will completely fatigue the stronger regions of the muscle and in return activate some of the more stubborn dormant muscle fibers. 

The next time you train that muscle you would switch over to an isolation exercise (or another compound movement. No prep set is needed because the heaviest work set is performed last. Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a low rep set to good failure to break down the muscle group in its entirety. Secondary exercises are considered a more un-natural movement and this is the reason for doing the lowest rep set last when not as much weight can be lifted. This will help preserve the joints and tendons. 

Every advanced power-lifter I have worked with soon realizes they must hit their heaviest set on key movements before the neural muscular pathways weaken yet while they have some pump in the muscle. This is important because when a muscle is fresh, ATP (the chemical responsible for energy and contraction) and stored glycogen in the muscle are at their highest. That's when you can really lift some heavy weight loads. Stopping 1 rep shy of good failure on the first work set will keep the CNS strong and will awaken and optimize the firing of neural pathways for the heaviest work set to follow. I call this the prep set and its far more fatiguing than a warm up set. You must never train to good failure during the prep set or it will exhaust the CNS before the heaviest set. One prep set must be done prior to the heaviest set in order to optimize the firing of the neuro-pathways so more weight can be lifted. And youll need to wait an additional minute or so before going to your heaviest work set (set # 2). Power-lifters are known for doing a prep set and then waiting around 5 minutes or more before doing their heaviest set to increase weight load range and workload capacity. Youll be required to wait around 4 minutes as a bodybuilder before doing your heaviest set on compound movements and 3 minutes for main isolation exercises for body parts such as the arms. Then go back to 3 minutes between sets for the rest of the compound lifts and 2 minutes for isolation movements.

Using more than 3 warm-up sets for any cold body part (for i.e. chest and quads) will hurt your performance. If you need more than 3 warm up sets your doing something wrong (for i.e.; ego lifting). If a muscle group is completely cold, you should always start using 1 high rep warm-up set of 12-15 reps followed by 1 to 2 heavier warm-up sets using only 6 reps. If you fail to warm up properly you wont be able to bring enough blood flow (pump) into the muscles before performing the heaviest set even though youve done a PREP SET and this will increase the risk of getting injured. In addition, a muscle that is not warmed up sufficiently will contract and stretch with less efficiency and this means less muscle fiber stimulation.

On the other hand, if you over exert yourself during the warm up sets by using more than one high rep set or using too much weight, you will become to fatigued to produce the desired training effect during the work sets. Warm ups are designed to bring blood flow into the muscle not break down muscle tissue or exert yourself. Using too much weight during warm-ups sets or pushing too much intensity is a huge mistake being made by many bodybuilders and its really hurting their ability to increase weight load range and workload capacity. A moderately pumped muscle responds better to heavier workloads and it takes a non-fatiguing high rep set followed by one or two moderate low rep sets to make this happen if the muscle is completely cold. Anytime you do not feel adequately warmed following a high and a low rep warm up set, youll need to add an additional low rep warm up set using the same amount of weight used in the second set. Adding more weight to the third set would produce too much fatigue and would do nothing to further prepare the joints for the heavy workload to come. 

One low rep set is usually sufficient for the deltoids because they are to be trained directly after chest. When training bicep after lats, a warm up set is generally not needed before proceeding to the work sets. If you feel the need to use more warm-ups set for the delts or biceps because its an area thats been injured in the past, you can use a total of 2 low rep sets of 6 repetitions. In these particular cases, you would need to shun high reps during the warm up because of the fatigue already present from training the chest and lats. This rule applies to every body part. Performing countless warm-up sets for a body part thats already filled with blood is counter productive and only wasting valuable gym time. Its not mandatory to work your way up the ladder within each rep-scheme. Stay in the designated rep-range the best you can and add weight when applicable. If for some reason you are not able to use a particular rep-range due to joint pain, simply work in a rep-range where no pain is experienced.

----------


## Doc.Sust

A 60 second rest should be used between warm-up sets. Upon completion of the warm up sets wait about 2 minutes before starting the first work set or prep set depending on the phase (no prep set is needed during the anabolic prime only the blast and cruise). Rest about 3 minutes between each work set when utilizing compound movements and about 2 minutes between isolation movements. With compound movements, smoothly explode the weight faster with full power after completing approximately one fourth of the complete repetition. It should take you about a second and a half to complete the positive stroke when performing heavy compound movements. With isolation movements, you should wait and move the weight faster at about the half way point of the repetition. With full-stretch exercises the muscle and tendons are easily damaged with sudden burst at the beginning of the movement. With isolation movements the positive stroke should take you around 1 ½ to 2 seconds to complete. The controlled negative should be around 2 seconds for both categories of exercises. The positive stroke should be somewhat explosive yet controlled to the point it’s working the muscles to the fullest extent. Moving the weight too slow (for i.e. a 4 second negative or 3 second positive) won’t allow you to use enough weight to fully break down the type 2 muscle fibers due to lactic acid build-up. Always make sure and use a brief pause before beginning each positive stroke to prevent injury and increase muscle fiber stimulation. As you approach the end of a work set, you’ll need to increase the explosiveness within each repetition (not speed of the repetition itself) as your muscle begin to fatigue and build up lactic acid. This is what constitutes impeccable form! 

Returns you get for your efforts

You get the most returns for your efforts with the first 3 sets for any given body part. Regardless of how many different exercises you perform for a given bodypart the ability to generate intensity is reduced considerably by the time you finish set # 4. Considerably less and less muscle tissue will be broken down with each consecutive set there after. After that point, the curve starts to taper off but 6 sets still provides gains. After 6 sets the curve continues to slope down and you will obtain even less results for your efforts! This must be taken into consideration when trying to gain size-strength! 

Figure 2-1: The graph below illustrates the returns you will get for your efforts when using 4 sets of 1 exercise for a specific bodypart during the “anabolic blast”.






Powerlifting is not power-bodybuilding and if you want to truly be good at either you will do well to remember this. A proper bodybuilding strategy emphasizes continually getting stronger on both key and secondary movements that agree with your biomechanical make-up by utilizing some lower reps (4-6) with straight sets. If you fail to reach your ultimate strength levels as a bodybuilder using these exercises, you will not be able to get near your full genetic potential in muscle size. My definition of Power-Bodybuilding is using one heavy set in the 4-6 rep-ranges for compound movements and a heavy set for isolation movements in the 6-8 rep range. 

When you break down muscle fibers with heavier weight loads, they eventually have to repair and make themselves stronger so that they can withstand even more pressure the next time around. When doing a set of over head presses, which rep range do you think results in the absolute most growth? Obviously, the heaviest set in which you can get between 4-6 reps because it's that rep-range that results in the most fiber activation and fiber damage. However, 1 heavy set per exercise is all the body can withstand without exhausting all the neurotransmitters in the nerves so that now they have trouble telling the muscles how to contract.

----------


## Doc.Sust

Beginning of 8 week Training Cycle 

2 WEEK ANABOLIC PRIME

You begin by intentionally creating a controlled catabolic state over a 2 week time span in order to down-regulate anabolic hormones and receptor sites for androgens. During this time you perform very low volume and add aerobic work (15-45 minutes of low to moderate intensity below 80% VO2 max after each training session when glucose levels are low. Youll be surprised to see how much adipose your body will expel within this brief two week window while all the gains made during the prior 6 week mass phase remain in tact. The phase entails letting the sympathetic system (used during weight training) rejuvenate while the parasympathetic system (used during aerobics) helps put the body is a controlled catabolic state. In addition, it gives the joints/tendons a needed break so they can be prepared for another 6 weeks of heavy training. The secret here is to use strategic de-conditioning to make the muscle more responsive to the stimulus of weight training, thus making the muscle respond similar to when you first began lifting weights before entering the blasting phase. The strength gains made during this very low volume phase will not become manifested until you enter the anabolic blasting phase. You will be amazed at how fast you can gain muscle mass-strength after an anabolic prime.

A lot of people think dieting down of any kind makes you shrink, but the right kind of dieting in the off-season will actually help you gain muscle mass-strength. When a prime is performed properly over a brief 2 week window, no muscle mass will be lost. In order to make forward progress you have to take a small step back in body weight composed of bodyfat and water weight (not muscle) in order to go forward. You must never take a step back in muscle weight because this would create a viscous cycle of gaining muscle then turning right around and losing much of muscle you gained. All too often bodybuilders tend to equate body weight loss with muscle loss and those two are not one in the same when done with caution. You will be in whats considered a controlled catabolic state during the prime and this is not the same thing as being in an uncontrolled catabolic state where you are losing muscle mass-strength. 

* * The lesson to learn here is it takes a controlled catabolic environment to create an anabolic environment.* * 

Fast acting supplements such as creatine or fast acting anabolic steroids cannot be used during the 2 week prime. The only supplement allowed during this period is a base. For natural bodybuilders the base will consist of hydro whey mixed with a healthy fat like natural peanut butter or flax seed. The base for the chemically enhanced bodybuilder will consist of only slow acting esters such as Testosterone Enanthate , Deca , and/or Equipoise . Youll need to eat every 3 hours dictating the need for 5-6 meals per day depending on how much you sleep. Protein intake remains at around 1.25 grams per pound of bodyweight while carb calories are decreased slightly in order to obtain a 2-3 pound weight loss over the entire 2 week period. You must determine how much water weight you lose when coming off the anabolic supplements and add that into the equation. You simply cant lose too much bodyfat weight at any given time or youll sacrifice muscle and make it hard on the endocrine system. 

Healthy fats are always to be used in conjunction with hydro whey protein when priming/cutting to slow down absorption and prevent catabolism. If you are unable to do aerobics during the anabolic prime simply drop carb and fat calories with about equal measures so a fat loss of 2-3 pounds occurs over a 2 week time span. Effort is put into consuming lean proteins, healthy fats and slow burning carbs (including breakfast and post workout) to enhance hormonal sensitivity and harden the musculature. Two weeks is all thats needed to produce a reaction to the majority of hormonal actions in the body. After a 2-week prime, you have now created an environment for extraordinary muscle-strength gains. 

You must prime the body to improve insulin resistance so you can enter a mass phase and put on more muscle weight as opposed to more fat weight. The definition of Insulin resistance consists of 2 different things. 1) Muscle cell resistance is when the muscle building hormone-insulin can no longer reach the muscles. Therefore, it wont be able to drive amino acids and glucose into the cells. This means you will appear flat and not be able to build a substantial amount of tissue. 2) Fat cell insulin resistance means insulin cant aid with nutrient storage in fat cells and the insulin will not be able to slow down the breakdown of fat. 

* * I coined the phrase Slingshot Insulin Cycling - alternating back and forth using a 6 weeks on/2 weeks off basis between a diet consisting of fast/slow burning carbs, saturated/un-saturated fats, fast/slow burning proteins to a diet consisting of slow burning carbs, slow burning proteins and un-saturated fats. Insulin resistance will be greatly improved with Slingshot Insulin Cycling! And the weight loss experienced during the anabolic prime will greatly improve insulin sensitivity and allow you to enter back into the mass phase experiencing leaner muscle gains. * *


4 WEEK ANABOLIC BLAST

After a 2 week anabolic prime, muscle increases are maximized by proceeding into a 4 week blasting phase when androgen receptor sites are up-regulated and every anabolic hormone in the body is at its peak. During this highly anabolic state, training volume and weight load capacity are increased in order to break down additional muscle tissue while all forms of aerobics are ceased. Extra calories must be consumed in the form of more carbs and fats while daily protein intake remains at around 1.25 grams of protein per pound of body weight. You increase calories in accordance to how much muscular weight you want to gain. Continue eating 5-6 meals per day. Fast acting anabolic supplements such as creatine are added during this phase for natural bodybuilders. The chemically enhanced bodybuilder would add fast acting drugs such as Insulin, D-bol and/or Trenbolone . The combinations are endless! 

During this 4 week anabolic blast you want to try and consume around 1 gram of fat for every 1.5 grams of carbohydrates. This means if you ingest 200 grams of carbs youll want to try and get in about 150 grams of fat. It may sound like a lot of fat grams to some of you, but this is the best kept nutritional secret for making leaner muscle mass gains and increasing strength! It has been exciting for me as a professional trainer to watch physical transformations by those who have never utilized higher amounts of calories through healthy fats such as olive oil and ***** 3-6s. When bodybuilders consume the same total calories per day as they had been prior to switching over to a higher fat intake, they not only lose bodyfat, they also are able to increase both muscle mass and strength. Im here to tell you, healthy dietary fats makes a huge difference in how many calories you can consume without getting fat! Its the same scenario as having to bump up essential fatty acids in order to see improvements in body composition when dieting down for a competition. This is simple to explain. Since essential fatty acids do not elicit an insulin response like carbs and protein, less of those calories will be stored as adipose tissue. Healthy fats such as fatty fish, olive oil, flax seed oil, peanut oil, nuts and natural peanut butter/butter like Smart Balance are great for gaining muscular weight. Whole eggs contain a mixture of both saturated fats and ***** 3s. You can consume as many whole *****-3 eggs as you desire since most of the saturated fat has been replaced with Heart Healthy *****-3 Fats. Many healthy fats can be added to your protein shakes, oatmeal, put on salads, and put on top of baked foods such as chicken to increase the bodys production of an anabolic substance called prostaglandins and to increase testosterone levels . Most love baked fish or chicken in olive oil. Get creative! Healthy fats spare the burning of glycogen allowing less carbs to be eaten and making the carbs you eat go a further distance before being burned for fuel. They also accelerate the formation of new glycogen by stimulating the receptors on the muscles to draw carbs into the muscle. Healthy fats not only help burn off body fat they are anabolic and are used as a fuel source to spare protein.

Its only when carbohydrate intake is very low for your particular body type that you have to worry about the body using amino acids as a fuel source. If you have a very physical job or play sports then you can bump up the carb intake as needed. Consuming a slightly higher ratio of carbohydrate grams than fat grams offers better gains and faster recovery. There is absolutely no question about this. Carbs provide the energy necessary for intense workouts more efficiently than fats and protein and are necessary for amino acids to work. You want to be holding a little water in the off-season. When carbs replenish glycogen in the muscles, it makes them more anabolic. Consuming too many carbs during a mass phase will definitely result in bloating and unwanted fatty deposits. A serious problem with most weight lifters off-season diets is they consume way too many calories through the ingestion of carbs and begin to look like Sumo Joe. This is because their bodies are never called upon to use the stored bodyfat for energy. If you consume carbs in excess you are going to under-feed your body with protein and fats needed for maximum protein synthesis. When your glycogen deposits are already full, excess carbs will be turned into unattractive bodyfat! 


In the off-season youll need to have less concern of gaining some additional body fat. You cannot build muscle during the 6 week mass phase without accumulating some adipose. If you attempt to stay lean year-round, you will sabotage your efforts in becoming as muscular as humanly possible. If you want more muscle size you cannot be constantly worrying about body fat levels. If you are a bodybuilder trying to put on pure lean muscle without any added body fat, you are going to have very small gains! Its okay to have that smooth look in the off- season because your body needs that time to grow from eating higher calorie foods in order to pack on muscle size. The top pro and amateur bodybuilders do not look in contest shape all year long as some of you may have been led to believe. The pictures you see in the muscle magazines are taken the day after a contest after they have dieted down hard for many weeks. Understand here that muscle is much harder to build than fat. I also want you to understand its easier to lose fat than muscle because muscle is rather easy to maintain while dieting off body fat. All too often people have a hard time comprehending the fact that when they can gain 4 pounds of muscle and 2 pounds of bodyfat during a 6-week mass phase theyre actually becoming leaner. Obviously if you gain 4 pounds of bodyfat and only a half pound of muscle your losing leanness, but even if you gain 4 pounds of muscle and 4 pounds of bodyfat you still come out even-hence youll have more muscle mass than ever before. After the priming phase you will keep the muscle and lose fat-hence improve your lean body mass to bodyfat ratio even further! 

Insulin spikes through hyperinsulinemia should be kept to only 2 per day and at peak times for everyone in order to stay leaner and have steadier energy levels. Providing the body with 2 daily cholesterol/amino acid/insulin/calorie spikes from foods like whole milk, eggs yolks and red meat increases testosterone levels will enhance gains in both size-strength. Saturated fat is a natural precursor to testosterone. Additional calories should be consumed throughout the day (depending on your metabolism), especially during the 2 most catabolic periods of the day (breakfast and post workout) in order to minimize fat gains caused by insulin, cholesterol, amino acid, and calorie spikes. On non-training days the second anabolic meal can be eaten at any time thats convenient for you-my preference is dinner. If you created very high insulin levels and consumed just as many calories during the 3-4 smaller meals, less would end up in muscle stores to promote recovery and more of those calories would be stored as fat- hence body composition would get worse over time. When you consume more calories and spike insulin, cholesterol, and amino acids during breakfast and after exercise, more calories will be absorbed and go towards muscle recovery and growth as opposed to being stored as fat. This means body composition will improve! And the body's metabolism revs up more efficiently after a somewhat "dirty meal than after a clean meal when eaten during catabolic periods and/or only twice per day. That said, the bulk of your dietary fat and carb intake should still come in the form of healthy fats like raw nuts/oils and carbs ranging on the lower end of the glycemic index scale such as steel cut oats. 

* * Total calories determined how much weight you will lose or gain, but macronutrient ratios determines how much muscle you will lose or gain while making those calorie adjustments. * * 

During the post workout period and during breakfast you are trying to achieve a strong and prolonged insulin response so that the muscles can begin taking up nutrients once again on an extended basis. You will need to take supplements such as hydro whey and creatine along with a small amount of high insulin carbs in liquid form about 10-30 minutes before each of the 2 big anabolic meals. You will have to experiment to see which dosages work best for your metabolism. If you are calorie sensitive youll need to eat fewer saturated fats and high glycemic carbs to slow down hyperinsulinemia during the 2 daily insulin spikes. Slow burning carbs and healthy fats should still be added to the 2 anabolic meals. And your 3-4 smaller meals should be composed mostly of slow burning carbs, healthy fats, and protein. More carb grams than fat grams should be eaten during the two anabolic periods (including supplements/fast acting liquid carbs) where as more fat grams than carb grams should be ingested during the 3-4 smaller meals. At the end of the day you should be averaging about 1.5 carbs for every gram of fat ingested.

* *After only two weeks of eating a diet composed of more fast burning sugar carbs (no additional calories required), insulin levels can raise about 40 percent! Its no surprise that high glycemic carbs play an important role in building additional muscle mass. By consuming additional high glycemic index carbs and saturated fats during the 6 week mass phase, you will tip the anabolic/catabolic scale in your favor and this will result in anabolism. 

Just as important is the additional protein intake needed during these two anabolic meals because the extra insulin can increase body fat. When a lot of protein is consumed it stimulates glucagon hormones to release some of those carbohydrates being stored in the liver. Larger quantities of amino acids are more efficiently stored when insulin output is high. This insulin spike can be created through food and/or insulin injection. Its widely known that some bodybuilders use insulin shots (Humulin-R) before breakfast and post-workout along with consuming supraphysiological amounts of protein to promote massive muscle growth. The extra insulin pushes more amino acids into the muscle cells while reducing SHBG and cortisol levels. Lowering SHBG levels will free up testosterone so muscle growth can occur at a rapid rate. The best time to make this happen is during the 2 anabolic meals when catabolism is rearing its ugly head. On non-training days and weekends you will still need to take supplements along with two hyperinsulinemia meals per day because you are still growing. 

* * By periodically creating hyperinsulinemia you will actually increases insulin sensitivity through over-adaptation.* * 

Consuming around 1.25 grams of protein per pound of body weight on a daily basis is a very important part of the diet for all bodybuilder to consider. After meeting your protein deductible of 1.25 grams of protein per pound of body weight, simply consume about 1.5 grams of carbs for every 1 gram of fat. During breakfast and the post workout meal its okay to consume upwards of 100 grams of protein (including hydro whey shake) because the body is in a very receptive state. Consuming more protein twice per day encourages the body to make extra digestive enzymes to increase the absorption of all meals.

Those of you with a slower metabolism will not need more daily protein than someone with a faster metabolism. However, those of you with a slower metabolism will need to eat a higher ratio of protein. For instance, those of you with a very fast metabolism may have to consume a diet where protein makes up only 25% of your daily calories after having met the protein deductible. Where as those of you with a very slow metabolism may need to consume a daily diet that is made up of roughly 50% of your daily calories after having met the 1.25 gram protein deductible. How could this be? Those of you with fast metabolism need more carb and fat calories to accompany your 1.25 grams of protein per pound of body weight because a fast metabolism burns off carb and fat calories faster than someone with a slower metabolism. This means those of you with a fast metabolism will need the same 1.25 grams of protein per pound of body weight as a person with a slower metabolism but your protein ratios will be lower over all because youll need more carb and fat calories to keep protein from being used for fuel. Obviously, those of you with a slow metabolism will require fewer carb and fat calories in order to protect protein stores from being burned up and used for fuel because your slower metabolism will not burn carb and fat calories as rapidly as someone with a fast metabolism. Depending on how well you metabolize carbohydrates, this will dictate how many grams of fats you require with those carbs. 

* * Ive used this strategy with extreme success in all somatotypes who wanted to improve lean muscle size, reduce body fat, and improve their level of performance.* * 
2 WEEK ANABOLIC CRUISE

Adaptation begins to set in after the 4 week blasting phase and then a 2 week cruising phase must be taken to allow the muscle-strength gains to become fully realized and also give the body time to ensure the gains are permanent. Avoiding overtraining is one of the hardest things for an over-enthusiastic lifter to do. Over-training doesn't necessarily mean that you have trained too much. It can also mean that you have trained for too long using the same training phase! During this 2 week period the only thing youll do differently as compared to the 4 week blasting phase is drop weight training volume so both strength and muscle gains can become fully manifested. Diet and supplement dosages will remain unchanged and all forms of aerobics must still be avoided.

Following the 2 week anabolic cruise a sudden drop in anabolic agents will need to be made at the start of the prime in order to create a controlled catabolic state and set the body up for making future gains. You must Prime/Blast/Cruise back and forth all year long if you want to obtain the best results. Priming, blasting and cruising is mandatory all year long so progression and recovery can continually be made over months and years to come. The bigger your muscles become by following these 3 anabolic training cycles, the more receptors they create. I refer to this entire 8 week macro-cycle as Slingshot Periodization. These legal anabolic cycles mimic the anabolic steroid cycles being used by many top level professional bodybuilders behind the scenes, making it the absolute best periodization plan in existence. In fact, the drug enhanced bodybuilders have to train this way as well in order to maximize gains. 

The 3 day split based routine 

The sample routine below consists of this 3 days per week split based routine (MWF) with weekends off. The exercises illustrated below are only sample exercises Ive found to be very productive. Youll need to find the exercises that work best for body and insert them into the program. The safest way to train the a**ominals without hurting the lower back is with very high rep using only your bodyweight. Training the a**ominals is optional because heavy compound movements do a very good job at building up that particular region. Low reps equal 4-6 reps for all compound movement and 6-8 for all isolation movements. Medium rep sets equal 8-10 reps for both compound and isolation movements. High rep sets equal 12-15 reps for both compound and isolation exercises.

The lower back is a very delicate area and should only be trained once every 8 days on this program. The spinal erectors can be easily over-trained and working them with dead-lifts can over-train the legs if not done right. When over-training of the lower back occurs the erectors tire and back injuries run rampant. If you train the lower-back and then turn around 2 days later and do squats, you will have trouble because your lower back will still be in recovery. And since the legs are strongly involved doing dead-lifts, training the lower back with dead-lifts after squats wont work. You simply cannot do dead-lifts in good form or use enough weight after doing squats. Its imperative to train the lower back with 2 sets of dead-lifts before training the legs with a secondary movement. This will increase your overall-power and keep you from having to do any warm-up sets for the legs. Its extremely important to train each bodypart in the order I have them listed. The leg and back workouts will maintain some cardio conditioning for the priming phase. If you splurge on your diet or miss a training session (and it will happen from time to time) just get back on the wagon and keeping on moving. Do not neglect to do warm-ups for each muscle group as I have described. 


Training split for Anabolic Prime 




(Week 1-beginning of the 2 week anabolic prime) 

Day 1: Monday (6 sets total)

1) Chest: The 15 degree barbell decline press. Work set # 1 is a high rep set too good failure. (1 set)

2) Shoulders: Over-head dumbbell presses. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

3) Triceps: Lying tricep extensions. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

4) Lat width: Medium grip pull-ups. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

5) Biceps: Seated incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree incline. Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

6) Brachialis/Outer forearms: Hammer curls. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)


Day 2: Wednesday (6 sets)

1) Calves: The standing calf raise machine. Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

2) Lat thickness: Rows. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

3) Traps: Dumbbell shrugs. Work set # 1 is a high rep set too good failure. (1 set)

4) Quads: Squats. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

5) Hams: Leg curls. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

6) A**ominals (optional): Reverse crunches. Work set # 1 is a very high rep set using bodyweight only. (1 set)

----------


## Doc.Sust

Day 3: Friday (6 sets).

1) Chest: The 15 degree Incline bench press. Work set # 1 is a high rep set too good failure. (1 set)

2) Shoulders: Leaning uni-lateral medial deltoid laterals on a about a 45 degree incline bench. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

3) Triceps: Uni-lateral machine press downs. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

4) Lat width: Close grip pull-downs. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. 

5) Biceps: Unilateral inverted preacher curls. Work set # 1 is a high rep set too good failure. (1 set)

6) Brachialis/Outer forearms: Reverse curls. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)


(Week 2-last week of anabolic prime)

Day 4: Monday (7 sets).

1) Calves: The seated calf raise machine. Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

2) Over-all back thickness/legs: Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. 

3) Hams: Stiff-legged dead lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

4) Lat thickness: Supported T-bar Rows. Work set # 1 is a high set to good failure. (1 set)

5) Traps: Barbell shrugs. Work set # 1 is a high rep set too good failure. (1 set)

6) Quads: Leg press. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

7) A**ominals (optional): Standard crunches. Work set # 1 is a very high rep set using bodyweight only. (1 set)

Day 5: Wednesday (6 sets).

1) Chest: The 15 degree barbell decline press. Work set # 1 is a high rep set too good failure. (1 set)

2) Shoulders: Over-head dumbbell presses. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

3) Triceps: Lying tricep extensions. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

4) Lat width: Medium grip pull-ups. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

5) Biceps: Seated incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree incline. Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

6) Brachialis/Outer forearms: Hammer curls. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

Day 6: Friday (6 sets)-“last day of anabolic prime”.

1) Calves: The standing calf raise machine. Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

2) Lat thickness: Rows. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

3) Traps: Dumbbell shrugs. Work set # 1 is a high rep set too good failure. (1 set)

4) Quads: Squats. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

5) Hams: Leg curls. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

6) A**ominals (optional): Reverse crunches. Work set # 1 is a very high rep set using bodyweight only. (1 set)


Training split for “Anabolic Blast” 


(Week 3-start of the 4 week “anabolic blast”) 

Day 7: Monday (21 sets).

1) Chest: The 15 degree Incline bench press (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a low rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

2) Shoulders: Leaning uni-lateral medial deltoid laterals on a about a 45 degree incline bench (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a low rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

3) Triceps: Uni-lateral machine press downs (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a low rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

4) Lat width: Close grip pull-downs (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a low rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

5) Biceps: Unilateral inverted preacher curls (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a low rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

6) Brachialis/Outer forearms: Reverse barbell curls (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)


Day 8: Wednesday (17 sets).

1) Calves: The seated calf raise machine (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a low rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

2) Over-all back thickness/legs: Dead-lifts (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

3) Hams: Stiff-legged dead lifts (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

4) Lat thickness: Supported T-bar Rows (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a low rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

5) Traps: Barbell shrugs (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

6) Quads: Leg press (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a low rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

7) A**ominals (optional): Standard crunches (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 is a very high rep set using bodyweight only. (1 set)

Day 9: Friday (21 sets)

Day1) Chest: The 15 degree barbell decline press (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a high rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

2) Shoulders: Over-head dumbbell presses (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a high rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

3) Triceps: Lying tricep extensions (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a high rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

4) Lat width: Medium grip pull-ups. Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a high rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

5) Biceps: Seated incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree incline (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a high rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

6) Brachialis/Outer forearms: Hammer curls (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep set to good failure. (1 set)


Day 10: Monday (15 sets)

1) Calves: The standing calf raise machine (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a high rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

2) Lat thickness: Barbell Rows (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a high rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

3) Traps: Dumbbell shrugs (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep set too good failure. (1 set)

4) Quads: Squats (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a high rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

5) Hams: Leg curls (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep set to good failure. (1 set)

6) A**ominals (optional): Reverse crunches (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a very high rep set using bodyweight only. (1 set)

Day 11: Wednesday (Same workout as day 7)
Day 12: Friday (Same workout as day 8)
Day 13: Monday (Same workout as day 9) 
Day 14: Wednesday (Same workout as day 10)
Day 15: Friday (Same workout as days 7 and 11)
Day 16: Monday (Same workout as days 8 and 12)
Day 17: Wednesday (Same workout as days 9 and 13)
Day 18: Friday (Same workout as days 10 and 14)-“Last day of anabolic blast”.

Training split for “Anabolic Cruise” 


(Week 7-start of the 2 week “anabolic cruise”) 

Day 19: Monday (11 sets)

1) Chest: The 15 degree Incline bench press (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

2) Shoulders: Leaning uni-lateral medial deltoid laterals on a about a 45 degree incline bench (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

3) Triceps: Uni-lateral machine press downs (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

4) Lat width: Close grip pull-downs (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

5) Biceps: Unilateral inverted preacher curls (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

6) Brachialis/Outer forearms: Reverse barbell curls (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

Day 20: Wednesday (11 sets)

1) Calves: The seated calf raise machine (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

2) Over-all back thickness/legs: Dead-lifts (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

3) Hams: Stiff-legged dead lifts (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

4) Lat thickness: Supported T-bar Rows (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

5) Traps: Barbell shrugs (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

6) Quads: Leg press (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

7) A**ominals (optional): Standard crunches (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 is a very high rep set using bodyweight only. (1 set)


DAY 21: Friday (11sets)
Chest: The 15 degree barbell decline press (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

2) Shoulders: Over-head dumbbell presses (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

3) Triceps: Lying tricep extensions (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

4) Lat width: Medium grip pull-ups. Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

5) Biceps: Seated incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree incline (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

6) Brachialis/Outer forearms: Hammer curls (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep set to good failure. (1 set)

DAY 21: Monday (9 sets).

1) Calves: The standing calf raise machine (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

2) Lat thickness: Barbell Rows (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

3) Traps: Dumbbell shrugs (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep set too good failure. (1 set)

4) Quads: Squats (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

5) Hams: Leg curls (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep set to good failure. (1 set)

6) A**ominals (optional): Reverse crunches (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a very high rep set using bodyweight only. (1 set)

DAY 22: Wednesday (11 sets).
1) Chest: The 15 degree Incline bench press (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

2) Shoulders: Leaning uni-lateral medial deltoid laterals on a about a 45 degree incline bench (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

3) Triceps: Uni-lateral machine press downs (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

4) Lat width: Close grip pull-downs (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

5) Biceps: Unilateral inverted preacher curls (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

6) Brachialis/Outer forearms: Reverse barbell curls (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

DAY 23: Friday (11 sets)-last day of “23 day macrocycle” and the last day of the “anabolic cruise”. Begin anabolic prime on Monday of following week 3 days later.

1) Calves: The seated calf raise machine (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

2) Over-all back thickness/legs: Dead-lifts (key exercise). Work set # 1 is a medium rep “prep set” (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

3) Hams: Stiff-legged dead lifts (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

4) Lat thickness: Supported T-bar Rows (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

5) Traps: Barbell shrugs (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

6) Quads: Leg press (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

7) A**ominals (optional): Standard crunches (secondary exercise). Work set # 1 is a very high rep set using bodyweight only. (1 set)

----------


## Drive

This is a tight well thought out program. I am looking forward to following the thred seeing the sucsess stories that follow!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*The Slingshot Training System has been revised starting on page 4 in post 138 of this thread!*

*There's a 3 day, 4 day and 5 day split!*

Good luck..

Ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Beginning of 2 week Anabolic Prime 5 day per week split based routine (2 work sets per major bodypart).*

No fast acting anabolic agents allowed. Aim to lose 1 pound of body fat per week and reduce carb intake if needed. If you are unable to do aerobics slightly decrease carb and fat calories with about equal measures to keep glucose levels straight lined. No heavy sets are done during the prime, thus no pre sets are needed. Perform 5 weekly moderate intensity cardio sessions of 15-60 minutes in duration after each weight training session when glycogen levels are lowest. You can use 500 mgs of green tea extract 3 times daily between meals during this 2 week phase for an increased thermogenic effect if desired. 

*Monday Day 1:* Chest (Total 4 sets)

1) The 15 degree barbell decline press. Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure). (1 set)

2) 15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using an inward pinky twist (hands brought to lower chest during contraction). Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

Calves 1) 

The standing calf raise machine. Perform 1 high rep work set to good failure. (1 set) 

2) The seated calf raise machine. Perform 1 high rep work set to good failure. (1 set)


*Tuesday Day 2:* Back (Total 5 sets)

Lower Back/Over-all Back Thickness 

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups (not a wide grip and use weighted harness when needed). Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

2) Bent arm pull-overs on a machine or decline bench. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)


Lat Thickness


1) Bent barbell rows. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure). (1 set)


2) Supported T-Bar rows. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)


A**ominals (optional)

1) 1 very high rep set of reverse crunches (1 set)
2) 1 very high rep set of crunches (1 set)




*Wednesday Day 3:* Shoulders/Traps (4 Total sets)


Shoulders

1) Over-head dumbbell presses. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

2) Leaning uni-lateral medial deltoid laterals on a about a 45 degree incline bench. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

3) Unilateral bent over rear cable raises. Perform 1 high rep work set to good failure. (1 set) 

Traps

1) Dumbbell shrugs. Perform 1 high rep work set to good failure. (1 set)



*Thursday Day 4:* Arms (Total of 5 sets)


Biceps

1) Seated incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree incline. Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)


2) Unilateral inverted preacher curls. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Bicep

1) Hammer curls. Perform 1 high rep work sets to good failure. (1 set) 


Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

2) Uni-lateral machine press downs. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)


*Friday Day 5:* Legs (total of 4 sets)


Quads


1) Barbell Squats. Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

2) Leg extensions. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

Hamstrings

1) Stiff-legged dead lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)

2) Leg curls- Work set # is a high rep set to good failure. (1 set)
Continue with protocol for 2 weeks.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Beginning of 4 week (Anabolic Blast) 5 day per week split based routine (10 work sets per major body part).*

*Monday Day 15:* Chest/Calves (20 total work sets to good failure). A full muscle pump must be sought after for each muscle group during this training phase to cause severe trauma to the muscle tissue. Eat above maintenance level and incorporate high GI carbs and saturated fats through protein sources during 2 hyperinsulinemia meals (breakfast, post workout or dinner. Continue consuming around 1.25 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight. Start using fast acting anabolics. Absolutely no aerobics allowed during this phase! 

Chest

1) The 15 degree barbell decline press. Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set of 4-6 to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a high rep set to good failure. (5 sets)

2) 15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using an inward pinky twist (hands brought near lower chest during contraction). Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a low rep set to good failure. (5 sets)

Calves 

1) The standing calf raise machine. Work set #1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set of 6-8 to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a high rep set to good failure. (5 sets)

2) The seated calf raise machine. Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a low rep set to good failure. (5 sets)


*Tuesady Day 16:* Back (Total sets 19)

Lower Back/Over-all back thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. (3 sets)


Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups (not a wide grip and use weighted harness when needed). Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a high rep set to good failure. (5 sets)

2) Bent arm pull-over on a machine or decline bench. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a low rep set to good failure. (5 sets)


Lat Thickness


1) Bent barbell rows. Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. (3 sets)


2) Supported T-Bar rows. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a low rep set to good failure. (3 sets)

A**ominals (optional)

1) 3 very high rep sets of reverse crunches.
2) 3 very high rep sets of crunches





*Wednesday Day 17:*  Shoulders/Traps (Total sets 18)


Shoulders

1) Over-head dumbbell presses. Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a high rep set to good failure. (5 sets)

2) Leaning uni-lateral medial deltoid laterals on a about a 45 degree incline bench. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a low rep set to good failure. (5 sets)

3) Unilateral bent over rear cable raises. Perform 3 high rep work sets to good failure. (3 sets) 

Traps

1) Dumbbell shrugs. Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set of 6-8 to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a high rep set to good failure. (5 sets)


*Thursday Day 18:* Arms (Total 21 sets)


Biceps

1) Seated incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree incline. Work set #1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a high rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

2) Unilateral inverted preacher curls. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a low rep set to good failure. (4 sets)

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer curls. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a low rep set to good failure. (3 sets)


Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions. Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a high rep set to good failure. (5 sets)

2) Uni-lateral machine press downs. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a low rep set to good failure. (5 sets)


*Friday Day 19:* Legs (Total 18 sets)

Quads

1) Barbell Squats. Work set #1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a high rep set to good failure (5 sets)

2) Leg extensions. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a low rep set to good failure. (5 sets)

Hamstrings

1) Stiff-legged dead lifts - Work set # is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. (3 sets) 


2) Leg curls. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 5 is a low rep set to good failure. (5 sets)

Repeat day 1 (calves and chest workout) on day 22 and continue with protocol until (beginning of cruising phase) or until each body part has been trained 4 times.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Beginning of 2 week (Anabolic Cruise)-5 day per week split based routine. (6 work sets per major bodypart)
Diet, caloric intake and supplement dosages will remain unchanged and all forms of aerobics must still be avoided!*

*Monday: Day 43:* Chest/Calves (Total 12 sets). Continue with the same diet and caloric intake as used during the blast. Keep using fast acting anabolics agents. Absolutely no aerobics allowed during this phase! 

Chest

1) The 15 degree barbell decline press. Work set #1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. (3 sets)

2) 15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using an inward pinky twist (hands brought to lower chest during contraction). Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a low rep set to good failure. (3 sets)

Calves 
1) The standing calf raise machine. Work set #1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set# 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. (3 sets)

2) The seated calf raise machine. Work set #1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a low rep set to good failure. (3 sets)


*Tuesday Day 44:* Back (Total 12 sets)


Lower Back/Over-all Back Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups (not a wide grip and use weighted harness when needed). Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. (3 sets)

2) Bent arm pull-overs on a machine or decline bench. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a low rep set to good failure. (3 sets)

Lat Thickness

1) Bent barbell rows. Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

2) Supported T-Bar rows. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)


A**ominals (optional)

1) 2 very high rep sets of reverse crunches (2 sets)
2) 2 very high rep sets of crunches (2 sets) 




*Wednesday Day 45:* Shoulders/Traps (11 Total sets)


Shoulders

1) Over-head dumbbell presses. Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. (3 sets)

2) Leaning uni-lateral medial deltoid laterals on a about a 45 degree incline bench. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a low rep set to good failure. (3 sets)

3) Unilateral bent over rear cable raises. Perform 2 high rep work set (12-15 reps) to good failure. (2 sets) 

Traps

1) Dumbbell shrugs. Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. (3 sets)


*Thursday Day 46:* Arms (Total 12 sets)

Biceps

1) Seated incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree incline. Work set #1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

2) Unilateral inverted preacher curls. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Bicep

1) Hammer curls. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions. Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. (3 sets)

2) Uni-lateral machine press downs. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is low rep set to good failure. (3 sets)


*Friday Day 47:* Legs (10 total sets)

Quads

1) Barbell Squats. Work set #1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). Work set # 2 is a low rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a medium rep set to good failure. (3 sets)

2) Leg extensions. Work set # 1 is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is a low rep set to good failure. (3 sets)

Hamstrings

1) Stiff-legged dead lifts. Work set # 1 is a medium rep prep set (stopping 1 rep shy of good failure. Work set # 2 is low rep set to good failure. (2 sets)

2) Leg curls- Work set # is a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 is a medium rep set to good failure. (2 sets)


Day 50: Repeat day 1 (chest/calves workout) and continue with protocol until day 57 (beginning of next Anabolic Prime) or until each body part has been trained 2 times.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Summary of Slingshot Training System: Training* 


You simply choose 2 key exercises for each major muscle group. Then use both of those exercises in the same training session once a week. If your best chest movement is 15 degree declines, simply start out with that exercise and do the lowest rep-set during the second work set. Next, finish off your chest with a secondary exercise (for i.e.; 15 degree incline flyes). Since its considered a secondary movement, do the lowest rep-set during the final work set. Youre hitting each bodypart once a week. The volume changes during each of the 3 training phases but the split remains the same through the entire 8 week training phase. Perform as many warm-up sets as you need before going into your work sets. That can be anywhere from no warm up sets for a muscle group that is getting warmed up indirectly or up to 3 warm-up sets for a cold muscle group or areas that are prone to injury.

*Day 1* would be Monday and would consist of: 

Chest
Calves

*Day 2* would be Tuesday and would consist of:

Lat Width
Lat Thickness
Abs (optional)

*Day 3* would be Wednesday and would consist of:

Shoulders
Traps

*Day 4* would be Thursday and would consist of:

Biceps
Triceps
Brachialis/Forearms 


*Day 5* would be Friday and would consist of

Quads
Hams 

(weekends off) 

*Day 8* would be the following Monday (week 2) and would be the same workout as done on day one (Monday of first week)

And the cycle continues on- Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, weekends off, etc.



1) Weeks 1 and 2 (prime) use low volume (2 sets per body part once a week). Add aerobics if needed. 

2) Weeks 3, 4, 5 and 6 (blast) use high volume (10 sets per body part once a week) No aerobics allowed. 

3) Weeks 7 and 8 (cruise) use moderate volume (6 set per body part once a week) No aerobics allowed.

4) Weeks 3-8 (blast and cruise) make up the 6 week mass phase.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Summary of Slingshot Training System: Diet/Supplements* 

Anabolic Prime: 

Weeks 1 and 2 decrease saturated fats derived from protein such as red meat, decrease higher glycemic carb intake, decrease carb calories intake if needed in addition to aerobics and aim to lose about 2 pounds during this 2 week training phase if you gain bodyfat easily. If you are still relatively lean by the end of the mass phase simply keep calories high enough to maintain your current body weight while decreasing your intake of saturated fats and hi GI carbs. Don't be surprised to find your lifts going up during the first week of this 2 week phase after dropping all fast acting anabolics. This is called the rebound effect! You will disregard the 2 anabolic meals in this phase-hydro whey should be taken in conjunction with a meal containing healthy fats and protein from food sources not 10-30 minutes prior. No fast acting anabolic supplements allowed. These fast acting supplements can range from creatine all the way to Trenbolone . Keep protein intake at around 1.25 grams per pound of body weight. Avoid insulin  spiked meals to the best of your ability. A few saturated fats and hi GI carbs are okay but do your best to avoid them as much as possible. If hi GI carbs must be consumed you can mix them with some form of low GI carbs to reduce the total glycemic impact of the meal. And any low GI carb meal eaten prior will also have a carry over effect in reducing the GI. 

*Daily 6 meal diet plan for anabolic prime on training days:*


*Meal 1:* (breakfast) - Large in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Do not take supplements before breakfast. Consume more carb grams than fat grams. 

*Meal 2:* Moderate in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Consume fat grams and carb grams with about equal measures. 

*Meal 3:* Moderate in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Consume fat grams and carb grams with about equal measures. 

*Meal 4:* Moderate in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Consume fat grams and carb grams with about equal measures. 

*Meal 5:* (Post workout and/or dinner)-Large in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Do not take any anabolic supplements or fast acting liquid carbs. Consume more carb grams than fat grams. 

*Meal 6:* Small in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs (for i.e.; hydro whey in water and some ***** 3 enhanced peanut butter). Consume more fat grams than carb grams before going to bed. 


*Anabolic Blast and Anabolic Cruise:*


Weeks 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8 (6 week Mass Phase-"Blast" and "Cruise" combined). Increase calories to put on muscular weight, add fast acting anabolic supplements such as creatine, or Trenbolone, to the base anabolic or anabolics. Keep protein intake at around 1.25 grams per pound of body weight whether you are natural or drug enhanced. Eat more saturated fats, hi GI carbs and protein for breakfast and post workout to spike insulin/amino acids. Create a second insulin/amino acid spike during the evening on non training days. Take anabolic supplements like creatine/ leucine and hydro whey protein with a small amount of hi GI carb like Waxy Maize 10-30minutes before the post workout meal to enhance hyperinsulinemia. No hi GI liquid carbs are be needed with supplements during pre-breakfast or pre-dinner. Drop protein intake as much as possible during the first 3 days of entering the blasting phase and replace it with slow burning carbs and healthy fats. 

*Daily 6 meal diet plan for anabolic blast and anabolic cruise:*



*Meal 1:* (breakfast)-large in size. Use hydro whey and any other over-the-counter anabolic agents 10-30 minutes prior to the whole meal (breakfast). Spike insulin/cholesterol/amino acid by combining the anabolic mix and the whole meal to be consumed 10-30 minutes after the anabolic mix. This meal should contain some saturated fats derived from protein sources such as whole eggs and some hi GI carbs like milk to promote hyperinsulinemia/hyperaminoacidemia. The faster your metabolism is the more saturated fats and hi GI carbs you can consume. But, do not go over-board for health reasons. If hi GI carbs are consumed during the 3-4 normal meals you can mix them with some form of low GI carbs to reduce the total glycemic impact of the meal. And any low GI carb meal eaten prior will also have a carry over effect in reducing the GI. Consume more carb grams than fat grams. Ingest more protein during this period by combining breakfast with hydro whey shake.

*Meal 2:* Moderate in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Consume fat grams and carb grams with about equal measures. 

*Meal 3:* Moderate in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Consume fat grams and carb grams with about equal measures. 

*Meal 4:* Moderate in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Consume fat grams and carb grams with about equal measures. 

*Meal 5:* (post workout)-large in size and use hydro whey, fast acting liquid carbs and any other over-the-counter anabolic supplements 10?30 minutes prior to this meal. Avoid liquid carbs combined with hydro whey and/or other anabolic supplements on non-training days. This meal should contain some saturated fats derived from protein sources and some hi GI carb to promote hyperinsulinemia/hyperaminoacidemia (add according to your metabolism). Consume more carb grams than fat grams. Ingest more protein during this period by combining a hydro whey shake 10-30 minutes prior to the normal meal.

*Meal 6:* Small in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs (for i.e.; hydro whey in water and some ***** 3 enhanced peanut butter). Consume more fat grams than carb grams before going to bed.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Heres a sample of an 8 week anabolic steroid cycle used by "chemically enhanced bodybuilder's" that follow the "Slingshot Training System".* 


*"Anabolic Prime" Weeks 1-2*

Base-(Testosterone Enanthate / 800 mgs and EQ/ 600 mgs/wk)

Work sets for major muscle groups (2 sets)

Calories needed (Below maintenance) 




*"Anabolic Blast" Weeks 3-6*

Base-(Testosterone Enanthate / 800 mgs and EQ/ 600 mgs/wk)

Fast acting-(Trenbolone Acetate/ 225 mgs/wk)

Work sets for major muscle group (10 sets)

Calories needed (Above maintenance) 



*"Anabolic Cruise" Weeks 7-8*

Base-(Testosterone Enanthate/ 800 mgs and EQ/ 600 mgs/wk) 

Fast acting-(Trenbolone Acetate/ 225 mgs/wk)

Work sets for major muscle group (6 sets)

Calories needed (Above maintenance) 





*Sample of 8 week anabolic supplement cycles used by "natural bodybuilder's" utilizing the Slingshot Training System.*



*"Anabolic Prime" Weeks 1-2*

Base-(Hydro whey/Healthy fats).

Work sets for major muscle groups (2 sets)

Calories needed (Below maintenance) 



*"Anabolic Blast" Weeks 3-6*

Base-(Hydro whey/Healthy fats).

Fast acting-(Creatine divided into two daily dosages totaling 10 mgs. Leucine divided into two daily dosages totaling 10 mgs. Hydro whey should be taken in 2 daily dosages of 30-50 grams prior to anabolic meals).

Work sets for major muscle group (10 sets)

Calories needed (Above maintenance) 



*"Anabolic Cruise" Weeks 7-8*

Base-(Hydro whey/Healthy fats).

Fast acting-Fast acting-(Creatine divided into two daily dosages totaling 10 mgs. Leucine divided into two daily dosages totaling 10 mgs. Hydro whey should be taken in 2 daily dosages of 30-50 grams prior to anabolic meals).


Work sets for major muscle group (6 sets)

Calories needed (Above maintenance)

----------


## moush

sweet def gonna read this through and give it a shot...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> sweet def gonna read this through and give it a shot...


It's worked very well for both hard-gainers and easy gainers.

----------


## moush

just to get it straight...for the anabolic prime phase...you only do one set?? do you do any warmups or anything? i dont understand how one set is doing anything. Ill be in the gym for no more than 30 min then...

----------


## moush

"Perform up to 2-3 warm up sets (12-6-6 reps) before work cold muscle groups in each of the 3 training phases. There’s not a need in doing warm-ups for the second exercise to be used for each body part."

----------


## moush

got it...so do 2-3 warmups then do 1 workset of 12-15 for each of the exercises...do you superset the exercises or are they done one exercise at a time..compound first finishing the required sets then moving on to the isolation exercises?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> just to get it straight...for the anabolic prime phase...you only do one set?? do you do any warmups or anything? i dont understand how one set is doing anything. Ill be in the gym for no more than 30 min then...


You do only one all out high rep workset after warm ups during the "anabolic prime" . This phase is not for size. It's a *de-condtioning phase* so that when you enter the blasting phase you will shock the muscle into growth. These brief training sessions give the CNS and joints a time to rest. Only then will your body be ready to start training hard and heavy from another week mass phase.

MAKE SENSE?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> got it...so do 2-3 warmups then do 1 workset of 12-15 for each of the exercises...do you superset the exercises or are they done one exercise at a time..compound first finishing the required sets then moving on to the isolation exercises?


You must never super set! Do each exercise one at a time in order to increase strength.

----------


## moush

thanks for the pm btw i appreciate it bro...and now i understand the purpose of the prime phase. i like this plan especially because its a 5 day split and thats what I like best for me (one or two - max muscle groups/day is the best). I cant wait to start this up i want to put on some size for next summer then cut down and be a solid 205-210 at 6% bf. 

Now as far as cardio goes Im an endomorph and I put on weight real easy and I am very very carb sensitive. I read that cardio is only done during the prime phase - but I am afraid of putting on fat what do you suggest? I feel like i have to do cardio everday even though I am doing a lean bulk diet right now. any help is appreciated thanks man

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thanks for the pm btw i appreciate it bro...and now i understand the purpose of the prime phase. i like this plan especially because its a 5 day split and thats what I like best for me (one or two - max muscle groups/day is the best). I cant wait to start this up i want to put on some size for next summer then cut down and be a solid 205-210 at 6% bf. 
> 
> Now as far as cardio goes Im an endomorph and I put on weight real easy and I am very very carb sensitive. I read that cardio is only done during the prime phase - but I am afraid of putting on fat what do you suggest? I feel like i have to do cardio everday even though I am doing a lean bulk diet right now. any help is appreciated thanks man


These are very good questions!

The solution is to watch your carb and saturated fat intake while bulking. You'll also need to watch over-all calories. Aerobics are great for cutting but they will hold you back when trying to gain muscle size, especially during an "anabolic blast". You can add 3 days of cardio during the "anabolic cruise" if needed as long as it's not after leg and back day. You've got to commit to either cutting or bulking. Trust me on this one! 

If you eat the proper diet and train hard with the weights, you'll gain more lean mass-hence your metabolism will increase over time. 

*Read the next post regarding Aerobics!

*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Slingshot Aerobic Cycling*


The body rapidly adapts to any form of aerobics. If you try and burn a lot of calories through aerobic training, the body catches on as usual by slowing down your metabolism. When cardio is added to a mass phase, the body will become less anabolic and it will not respond as well to cardio in the priming phase or when dieting down for a contest. There's a lot of catch 22's in training and dieting so it's important you understand that adding a bunch of extra cardio in the off-season is not the answer. It's far better to keep carbs and over-all calories under control so energy can be spent on weight training. When it comes to put on muscle mass in the 4 week blasting phase you must never perform aerobic work. Aerobics will decrease anabolic hormones and type 2 muscle fibers. Another problem with doing a lot of cardio during a mass phase is that it will slow down recovery and muscle growth. This actually slows down your metabolism over time. During weight training you actually stimulate the metabolic rate so that it stays higher for longer than when doing time consuming aerobics. There's a vast difference between losing weight and becoming leaner. One thing that some bodybuilders fail to realize is that they cannot be bodybuilders as well as marathon runners at the same time. You've got to commit to putting on mass and strength or cutting because trying to do both at the same time causes over-training in short order. A lot of cardio will keep you from gaining maximal muscle size during a 6 week mass phase because it deters insulin senstitivity when coupled with the needed weight training volume to gain maximal size. Put all your extra energy into building muscle size-strength, not into becoming a cardio monkey.

*NOTE:* There are exceptions to the rule. An endomorphic bodybuilder or someone who has gained too much bodyfat during the 4 week "anabolic blast" can add some low to moderate intensity cardio three times per week during the 2 week "anabolic cruise". You must never do cardio after leg and back days during a mass phase or you will over-train! 

The problem with aerobic training is the more you perform the better you'll become at it. If you try and run farther each session it will eventually become too easy and you'll reach a point you can't get the same benefits. To break this cycle, you'll need to alternate an aerobic phase with a non-aerobics phase so you can avoid adaptation and a sluggish thyroid. I coined the phrase *Slingshot Aerobic Cycling* to define alternating back and forth between periods of doing moderate intensity aerobics (priming phase) and periods of doing no aerobics (mass phase).

The proper cardio for burning fat is done by staying in your target heart rate for fat burning which is 65-70% of your max heart rate. Anytime you get the heart rate up to around 80% max, the body stops using fats for fuel and switches over to carbs. When you burn up all your carbs with high intensity cardio, you're body will break down muscle tissue and turn that into carbs. So, while intense exercise will burn more calories, it will also burn the wrong kind of calories on top of your intense weight training. Your goal as a bodybuilder is to burn fat calories when dieting down not muscle calories so to speak!

Cardio should be longer in duration and lower in intensity when bodybuilding. High intensity cardio or high intensity interval training will over-train the CNS when coupled with intense weight training sessions. You want to burn off fat calories, not carbohydrate calories. The idea situation is to drop carb calories and burn off fat calories in about equal measures to keep glucose levels stable during a prime. Use moderate intensity aerobics in conjunction with cutting carb calories, not HIT or HIIT aerobics or you will not be able to fully restore the sympathetic nervous system used during intense weight training. 

When utilizing moderate intensity cardio you will need to drop carb calories only because moderate intensity cardio emphasizes the burning of calories coming from dietary fats. If you have a slow metabolism you may need upwards of 60 minutes after weight training sessions during the anabolic prime. If you have a fast metabolism you may get by with 15 minutes or no cardio whatsoever. But, I highly recommend some cardio for everyone during the prime so they will return to the mass phases in good shape!


Aerobics create a slight catabolic environment when coupled with a very low volume-high intensity weight training program during the anabolic prime because they put you in a calorie deficit. This keeps those in need from having to drastically drop the calories during a priming phase while still being able to burn a ton of bodyfat and prepare the body for future gains. 

Some bodybuilders think cardio makes you shrink during the off-season, but the right amount of cardio for your metabolism during an anabolic prime will help you gain muscle mass when you return back to the mass phase. It's only when you have a very fast metabolism or low bodyfat levels that aerobics will make you shrink!!! Think about the rapid muscular gains those bodybuilders makes after doing a show when all form of aerobics is stopped and it will begin to make sense to you. Trying to use extra resistance training to burn bodyfat during an anabolic prime will causes chronic joint/tendon pain, along with sympathetic overtraining symptoms. Aerobics allow those in need to burn additional calories while sparing the joints, tendons, and muscles. With moderate intensity aerobic training you are more susceptible to parasympathetic over-training which is less common.

----------


## moush

heres my lean bulk diet...what do you think i should change?? 

Cals Fat Carb Pro	
Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein 97 1 3 19
Banana, raw 109 1 28 1
Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein 244 3 8 48
Apple, raw 125 1 32 0
Egg, white only, cooked 131 0 3 28
Egg, yolk only, cooked 61 5 0 3
Classic Oatmeal 450 9 81 15
Waxy Maize 160 0 40 0
Raspberries, blueberries, marionberries Mix 3 0 13 1
ground turkey, cooked 194 11 0 23
Brown Rice 260 0 52 19
Chicken, breast	229 5 0 43
Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
Evo Pro 241 5 3 45
Normandy Veggie Mix 15	0 4 1
Beef, flank 328 16 0 43
Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein 244 3 8 48
Smart Balance Peanut Butter 200 17 6 7
Totals 3158 77 285 345

----------


## moush

hey bro just wondering what you think i should change in my diet...I basically eat the same foods day in and out only thing i change is the brown rice i may have whole wheat pasta or sweet potatoes...i use a food scale for exact measurements

----------


## moush

heres my lean bulk diet...what do you think i should change??

Cals Fat Carb Pro
Preworkout
Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein 97 1 3 19
Apple, raw 125 1 32 0
NO-Explod, BCAA, Glutamine

Postworkout
CellMass, BCAA, Glutamine,
Waxy Maize 160 0 40 0
Banana, raw 109 1 28 1
Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein 244 3 8 48
Raspberries, blueberries, marionberries Mix 3 0 13 1

Post-PWO
Egg, white only, cooked 131 0 3 28
Egg, yolk only, cooked 61 5 0 3
Classic Oatmeal 450 9 81 15
ground turkey, cooked 194 11 0 23

Meal 4
Brown Rice 260 0 52 19
Chicken, breast 229 5 0 43

Meal 5
Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
Evo Pro Protein blend 241 5 3 45

Meal 6
Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
Beef, flank 328 16 0 43

Meal 7
Chicken, breast 229 5 0 43
Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
Super EPA Fatty Acids

Pre-Bed
Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein 244 3 8 48
Smart Balance Peanut Butter 200 17 6 7
Totals 3158 cals, 77 grams fat, 285 grams CHO, 345 grams Protein

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey bro just wondering what you think i should change in my diet...I basically eat the same foods day in and out only thing i change is the brown rice i may have whole wheat pasta or sweet potatoes...i use a food scale for exact measurements


I will get back with you on this later tonight. I can already tell you are eating too many meals and too many carbs..

*How much do you weigh?*

----------


## moush

I am 25 years old, i was down to 185 at 6% bf for the summer and i wanted to put on some mass (i thought was the right way) with the increase in carbs. Right now I weight 197-200 and i def feel like i put on weight but i feel like it all went to my stomach. I also have been doing 1 hr of low intensity cardio/day 6 days a week.

----------


## moush

if you havent seen them you should check out my transformation....http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=297899

----------


## moush

heres a chart of my daily approximate intake

----------


## moush

that didnt work...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> if you havent seen them you should check out my transformation....http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=297899


Your transformation pictures are very impressive and gives me insight on what you need.

Thanks for showing!

----------


## moush

anytime...i know my abs wont show because of the extra skin but if i can "fill" into my stretched out skin with some muscle that would be amazing...im at a decent bf % now a little higher than this summer but still low and i would like to keep it that way cus getting it off was a PITA

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> heres my lean bulk diet...what do you think i should change??
> 
> Cals Fat Carb Pro
> Preworkout
> Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein 97 1 3 19
> Apple, raw 125 1 32 0
> NO-Explod, BCAA, Glutamine
> 
> Postworkout
> ...



*Calories/Fats/Carbs/Protein for "6 WEEK MASS PHASE"*

1) At a body weight of 200 pounds your daily protein intake should be closer to 250-300 grams as opposed to 350 grams. 

2) I would add 3 grams of leucine to both the pre-post workout shakes in place of the BCAA'S. 

3) You'll need to eat 1.5 grams of carbs for every fat gram. You will not need any more carbs than that to grow. Protein and fats are "nutrients" and carbs are "micro-nutrients". 

4) You do not need the banana on top of the waxy maize during the immediate post workout meal. 

5) No explode equals 7 carbs per scoop) call mass equals 10 carbs per scoop.

6) Reduce meals down to 6 per day.

7) Decrease total daily grams of protein to 300 (1200 calories).

8) Increase daily fat grams to 140 (1260 calories)

9) Decrease carb grams to 190 (766 calories) 

10) Totals: 3220 cals, 140 grams fat, 190 grams carbs, 300 grams protein


*Take this information and re-work the diet. I will critique it when you are finished. You will want to eat more protein/carbs/saturated fats during the pre-post workout meals!*

----------


## moush

by saturated fats what type of foods are you pin pointing exactly?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> by saturated fats what type of foods are you pin pointing exactly?


***** 3 enriched eggs, 2 % milk or red meat. In your case ***** 3 eggs will be great because they will provide extra protein, healthy fats grams and only a small amount of saturated fat. With your endomorphic tendencies you will require a lot less hi GI carbs and saturated fats for breakfast and post workout as compared to a ****morph or ectomorph. A little milk during the post workout meal can help with protein synthesis because it contains casein protein.

----------


## moush

do you think i should workout empty stomach?

----------


## moush

well i was taking casein protein....

----------


## moush

*CALS FAT CARBS PRO*
Preworkout - 
Apple 125 1 32 0
Whey 102 1 3 20
NO-Explod 36 0 9 0

Postworkout
CellMass 38 0 10 0
Waxy Maize 60 grams
Whey/Casein Mix 305 4 9 60
Smart Balance PB (1.5 Tblspn) 300 26 9 11

Meal 3
1/3 C Oatmeal 100 2 18 3
8 Egg Whites 131 0 3 28
1 Egg Yolk 61 5 0 3
2.4 oz Ground Turkey 157 9 0 18

Meal 4
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
5.25 oz Flank Steak or Filet Mignon 308 15 0 40
27 ALmonds 187 16 6 7
Meal 5

2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
5.25 oz Flank Steak or Filet Mignon 308 15 0 40
27 Almonds 187 16 6 7

Meal 6
Smart Balance PB 300 26 9 11
Whey/Casein Mix 244 3 8 48

Hows that look?

----------


## moush

Totals 2649 (not including Waxy Maize for cals) 139 190 298

----------


## moush

i tried to keep the protein balanced in all meals...as far as casein goes i have a whole bunch so id like to finish that before using milk but give me advice on both if you can. 

i gotta get to bed now i gotta get up at 4:30 to get to the gym thanks for the help guru!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> do you think i should workout empty stomach?


Absolutey not! You cannot gain muscle while training in a fasted state. 

Cardio on an empty stomach works well during the "anabolic prime" but that's the only time. 

Also, never do cardio on an empty stomach during the 2 week "anabolic cruise" unless it's direrctly following a workout. I think you may need 3 days of cardio during the 2 week cruise but let's see where your bodyfat levels are following the 4 week "anabolic blast" before making that call.

----------


## moush

ok so i got the preworkout meal then...

ill be doing cardio PWO during the anabolic prime...if thats ok???

No cardio during the anabolic blast - for now atleast right?

i will do cardio PWO during the cruise as well...if thats ok?

as far as the diet does it look good...i mean thats what im really concerned about. I would like to get that straightened out first cus it seems my diet plays such a huge role in my bf%...

btw i can not wait to get this whole program going i have a feeling its gonna be insane!

----------


## moush

time to go to work..ill be logged on checking the thread out/working on my diet around noon or so...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok so i got the preworkout meal then...
> 
> ill be doing cardio PWO during the anabolic prime...if thats ok???
> 
> No cardio during the anabolic blast - for now atleast right?
> 
> i will do cardio PWO during the cruise as well...if thats ok?
> 
> as far as the diet does it look good...i mean thats what im really concerned about. I would like to get that straightened out first cus it seems my diet plays such a huge role in my bf%...
> ...


1) Yes to cardio post workout during "anabolic prime" to *increase* insulin sensitivity.

2) You must never do cardio during an "anabolic blast" or it will actually *decrease* insulin sensitivity.

3) You can do 3 days of cardio during the "anaboilc cruise" if needed to *increase* insulin sensitivity but it must be done for no more than 3 days per week or gains can suffer. Cardio must never be performed on leg and back day during anabolic cruise or over-training can occur.

Gotta run back to the gym but will get to your diet ASP..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> *CALS FAT CARBS PRO*
> Preworkout - 
> Apple 125 1 32 0
> Whey 102 1 3 20
> NO-Explod 36 0 9 0
> 
> Postworkout
> CellMass 38 0 10 0
> Waxy Maize 60 grams
> ...


First, I need to know approximately what time of the day each of the 6 meals are being consumed and when does your training begin and end. The numbers do not have to be exact but give me a ballpark figure.

----------


## moush

ok...I wake up at 4:15ish...get to the gym by 5-5:15 (I was lifting about an hour or so and then doing 1 hour of cardio) but since thats gonna change im not sure when I would finish (im usually done by 7:30-8 am...get to my car take down Waxy Maize, Bcaa, glutamine, Cell Mass mix get home in about 10 min make my Whey shake with Peanut Butter...then 30-45 min later i ate PPWO meal, then I eat every 2.5 hours after that. So Meal 4 would be around 11, Meal 5 around 1:30, Meal 6 at 4, and Meal 7 at 6:30 and Meal 8 (pre-bed) at 9...but you told me to keep it to 6 meals a day (including preworkout im assuming.) In that case it would probably be preworkout at 4:30-4:45am, PWO at 8-8:30, Meal 3 at 11, Meal 4 at 1:30, Meal 5 at 4, Meal 6 at 6:30?? I go to bed around 9-9:30. 

What do i do for the weekends since ill be up longer and waking up a little later?? Also do i do cardio during the weekends at any point during this??

----------


## UberSteroids

This is a good read. 

Seems so complicated though. Like all these small details.

Well if I eat good like a monster and lift even harder... then I will grow.

So many of these programs and styles, I dont know what to believe and what is real. If I wanted to try all of them, I would run out of life!

It seems complicated but it's all so simple... EAT + LIFT = GROW

RIGHT ? or WRONG ?

So if I follow this as it says.. I will see some AMAZING rezults then ?! 

If so... I will go for it...

----------


## UberSteroids

So for fatso like me, is it better to drop the weight down before starting this program ?

I am 6`3 242lbs with easy 16%BF.

----------


## UberSteroids

Hmm, I read it again. 

Too much information to catch on the first time. 

It does make a lot of sense.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Moush, thanks for your patience. My firewall has been malfunctioning. I've got to run to the gym for now but here's something for you to work with. Remember, more protein ans cholesterol should be consumed during meal 2 and meal 5 when spkiing insulin . 


CALS FAT CARBS PRO


*Preworkout - 4:30 am*
Apple 125 1 32 0
Whey 102 1 3 20


*Meal 2 Postworkout- Take creatine, whey protein and any other supplements. (first amino acid/insulin/cholesterol spiked meal)- 8:00 am*CellMass 38 0 10 0
Waxy Maize 60 grams (reduce waixy maize to 30 grams and replace with more slow burning carbs from oatmeal to be consumed a few minutes later) 
Whey/Casein Mix 305 4 9 60 ( Go with straight whey protein here for faster absorption)


*Extension of meal 2- Between 8:10 and 8:30 am*
1/3 C Oatmeal 100 2 18 3 (add 30 carb calories here)8 Egg Whites 131 0 3 28
1 Egg Yolk 61 5 0 3 (increase egg yolks by 2 using ***** 3 enriched eggs to make up for the "peanut butter" I removed in 8 am meal)
2.4 oz Ground Turkey 157 9 0 18
A small amount of skim milk is optional in this meal. It can be add it to the oats along with some splenda to ehance flavor.


*Meal 3 at 12:00 pm*

2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
5.25 oz Flank Steak or Filet Mignon 308 15 0 40 (replace red meat with something like tuna and starkist canned salmon to eliminate red meat/saturated fats.27 ALmonds 187 16 6 7


*Meal 4 at 4:00 pm-(second amino acid/insulin/cholesterol spiked meal)*
Take more creatine, more whey protein and any other supplements on an empty stomach 10-30 minutes before this meal.
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1 (add small baked potato or some waxy maize to spike insulin)5.25 oz Flank Steak or Filet Mignon 308 15 0 40
27 Almonds 187 16 6 7


Meal 5 at 8 pm
Smart Balance PB 300 26 9 11
Whey/Casein Mix 244 3 8 48

----------


## moush

thats the diet I posted...??

----------


## moush

for the expansion of Meal 2...do you want me to take a total of 3 ***** enriched egg yolks?? and 8 whites? also for the oatmeal you said take 30 carb calories so does that mean 30 more grams of carbs??

----------


## moush

and for the skim milk a small amount like 1/2 c ok?? also for the second spike how much whey should I use?? 60 grams of protein?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> thats the diet I posted...??


Heres the one I went by:


Originally Posted by moush
CALS FAT CARBS PRO
Preworkout - 
Apple 125 1 32 0
Whey 102 1 3 20
NO-Explod 36 0 9 0

Postworkout
CellMass 38 0 10 0
Waxy Maize 60 grams
Whey/Casein Mix 305 4 9 60
Smart Balance PB (1.5 Tblspn) 300 26 9 11

Meal 3
1/3 C Oatmeal 100 2 18 3
8 Egg Whites 131 0 3 28
1 Egg Yolk 61 5 0 3
2.4 oz Ground Turkey 157 9 0 18

Meal 4
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
5.25 oz Flank Steak or Filet Mignon 308 15 0 40
27 ALmonds 187 16 6 7
Meal 5

2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
5.25 oz Flank Steak or Filet Mignon 308 15 0 40
27 Almonds 187 16 6 7

Meal 6
Smart Balance PB 300 26 9 11
Whey/Casein Mix 244 3 8 48

Hows that look?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> for the expansion of Meal 2...do you want me to take a total of 3 ***** enriched egg yolks?? and 8 whites? also for the oatmeal you said take 30 carb calories so does that mean 30 more grams of carbs??


1) Simply replace 2 whole eggs with 2 egg whites. Do not add more overall eggs.

2) It means to decrease waxy maize from 60 carbs down to 30 ( 30 carb gram reduction) and replace those with 30 carb grams of oatmeal a few minutes later. This provides you with more low GI carbs since you are an endomorph.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> This is a good read. 
> 
> Seems so complicated though. Like all these small details.
> 
> Well if I eat good like a monster and lift even harder... then I will grow.
> 
> So many of these programs and styles, I dont know what to believe and what is real. If I wanted to try all of them, I would run out of life!
> 
> It seems complicated but it's all so simple... EAT + LIFT = GROW
> ...


Thanks UberSteroids,

You do not need to try different routines and diets once you get on a program that incoporates the proper diet and periodization. All you need is consistency!

There's more too the total picture than EAT + LIFT = GROW. If it were that simple then some of the strongest men on earth (power-lifters) would not have to use proper periodization in their training to get stronger, but guess what? They do!!!! Bodybuilders are no different than power-lifters in this sense!!!!

The *Slingshot Training System* will not turn you into the next Tricky Jackson unless you have his genetics. What the STS will do is allow you to reach your "absolute" full-genetic potential as a bodybuilder by consistently following the 3 needed phases (PRIME/BLAST/CRUISE). 


Not complicated at all-

*Summary of Slingshot Training System:* 

Training 

Choose 2 key exercises for each major muscle group. Then use both of those exercises in the same training session once a week. If your best chest movement is 15 degree declines, simply start out with that exercise and do the lowest rep-set during the second work set. Next, finish off your chest with a secondary exercise (for i.e.; 15 degree incline flyes). Since it's considered a secondary movement, do the lowest rep-set during the final work set. You're hitting each bodypart once a week. The volume changes during each of the 3 training phases but the split remains the same through the entire 8 week training phase. Perform as many warm-up sets as you need before going into your work sets. That can be anywhere from no warm up sets for a muscle group that is getting warmed up indirectly or up to 3 warm-up sets for a cold muscle group or areas that are prone to injury.

Day 1 would be Monday and would consist of: 

Chest
Calves

Day 2 would be Tuesday and would consist of:

Lat Width
Lat Thickness

A**ominal (optional)

Day 3 would be Wednesday and would consist of:

Shoulders
Traps

Day 4 would be Thursday and would consist of:

Biceps
Triceps
Brachialis/Forearms 


Day 5 would be Friday and would consist of:

Quads
Hams 

(weekends off) 

Day 8 would be the following Monday (week 2) and would be the same workout as done on day one (Monday of first week)

And the cycle continues on- Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, weekends off, etc.



1) Weeks 1 and 2 (anabolic prime) use low volume (2 sets per body part once a week). Add aerobics if needed to increase insulin sensitivity. 

2) Weeks 3, 4, 5 and 6 (anabolic blast) use high volume (10 sets per body part once a week) No aerobics allowed under any circumstances. 

3) Weeks 7 and 8 (anabolic cruise) use moderate volume (6 set per body part once a week) No aerobics unless needed to improve insulin sensitivity.


4) Weeks 3-8 (blast and cruise) make up the 6 week mass phase.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Summary of Slingshot Training System: Diet/Supplements 


*Anabolic Prime:* 

Weeks 1 and 2 decrease saturated fats derived from protein such as red meat, decrease higher glycemic carb intake, decrease carb calories intake if needed in addition to aerobics and aim to lose about 2-3 pounds during this 2 week training phase if you need to lose bodyfat to improve insulin resistance. If you are still relatively lean by the end of the mass phase simply keep calories high enough to maintain your current body weight while decreasing your intake of saturated fats and hi GI carbs. Don't be surprised to find your lifts going up during the first week of this 2 week phase after dropping all fast acting anabolics. This is called the rebound effect! You will disregard the 2 anabolic meals in this phase-hydro whey should be taken in conjunction with a meal containing healthy fats and protein from food sources not 10-30 minutes prior. No fast acting anabolic supplements allowed. These fast acting supplements can range from creatine all the way to Trenbolone . Keep protein intake around 1.25 grams per pound of body weight. Avoid insulin spiked meals to the best of your ability. A few saturated fats and hi GI carbs are okay but do your best to avoid them as much as possible. If hi GI carbs must be consumed you can mix them with some form of low GI carbs to reduce the total glycemic impact of the meal. And any low GI carb meal eaten prior will also have a carry over effect in reducing the GI. 

Daily 6 meal diet plan for anabolic prime on training days:

Meal 1: (breakfast) - Large in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Do not take supplements before breakfast. Consume more carb grams than fat grams. 

Meal 2: Moderate in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Consume fat grams and carb grams with about equal measures. 

Meal 3: Moderate in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Consume fat grams and carb grams with about equal measures. 

Meal 4: Moderate in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Consume fat grams and carb grams with about equal measures. 

Meal 5: (Post workout and/or dinner)-Large in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Do not take any anabolic supplements or fast acting liquid carbs. Consume more carb grams than fat grams. 

Meal 6: Small in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs (for i.e.; hydro whey in water and some ***** 3 enhanced peanut butter). Consume more fat grams than carb grams before going to bed. 


*Anabolic Blast and Anabolic Cruise:*

Weeks 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8 (6 week Mass Phase-"Blast" and "Cruise" combined). Increase calories to put on muscular weight, add fast acting anabolic supplements such as creatine, or Trenbolone, to the base anabolic or anabolics. Keep protein intake at around 1.25 to 1.5 grams per pound of body weight whether you are natural or drug enhanced. Eat more saturated fats, hi GI carbs and protein for breakfast and post workout to spike insulin/amino acids. Create a second insulin/amino acid spike during the evening on non training days. Take anabolic supplements like creatine/ leucine and hydro whey protein with a small amount of hi GI carb like Waxy Maize 10-30minutes before the post workout meal to enhance hyperinsulinemia. No hi GI liquid carbs are be needed with supplements during pre-breakfast or pre-dinner. Drop protein intake as much as possible during the first 3 days of entering the blasting phase and replace it with slow burning carbs and healthy fats. 

*Daily 6 meal diet plan for anabolic blast and anabolic cruise:*


Meal 1: (breakfast)-large in size. Use hydro whey and any other over-the-counter anabolic agents 10-30 minutes prior to the whole meal (breakfast). Spike insulin/cholesterol/amino acid by combining the anabolic mix and the whole meal to be consumed 10-30 minutes after the anabolic mix. This meal should contain some saturated fats derived from protein sources such as whole eggs and some hi GI carbs like milk to promote hyperinsulinemia/hyperaminoacidemia. The faster your metabolism is the more saturated fats and hi GI carbs you can consume. But, do not go over-board for health reasons. If hi GI carbs are consumed during the 3-4 normal meals you can mix them with some form of low GI carbs to reduce the total glycemic impact of the meal. And any low GI carb meal eaten prior will also have a carry over effect in reducing the GI. Consume more carb grams than fat grams. Ingest more protein during this period by combining breakfast with hydro whey shake.

Meal 2: Moderate in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Consume fat grams and carb grams with about equal measures. 

Meal 3: Moderate in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Consume fat grams and carb grams with about equal measures. 

Meal 4: Moderate in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs. Consume fat grams and carb grams with about equal measures. 

Meal 5: (post workout)-large in size and use hydro whey, fast acting liquid carbs and any other over-the-counter anabolic supplements 10?30 minutes prior to this meal. Avoid liquid carbs combined with hydro whey and/or other anabolic supplements on non-training days. This meal should contain some saturated fats derived from protein sources and some hi GI carb to promote hyperinsulinemia/hyperaminoacidemia (add according to your metabolism). Consume more carb grams than fat grams. Ingest more protein during this period by combining a hydro whey shake 10-30 minutes prior to the normal meal.

Meal 6: Small in size and contains healthy fats, protein and low GI carbs (for i.e.; hydro whey in water and some ***** 3 enhanced peanut butter). Consume more fat grams than carb grams before going to bed.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Sample of an 8 week anabolic steroid cycle used by "chemically enhanced bodybuilder's" that follow the "Slingshot Training System".* 

*"Anabolic Prime" Weeks 1-2*

Base-(Testosterone Enanthate / 800 mgs and EQ/ 600 mgs/wk)

Work sets for major muscle groups (2 sets)

Calories needed (Below maintenance) 




*"Anabolic Blast" Weeks 3-6*

Base-(Testosterone Enanthate / 800 mgs and EQ/ 600 mgs/wk)

Fast acting-(Trenbolone Acetate/ 225 mgs/wk)

Work sets for major muscle group (10 sets)

Calories needed (Above maintenance) 



*"Anabolic Cruise" Weeks 7-8*

Base-(Testosterone Enanthate/ 800 mgs and EQ/ 600 mgs/wk) 

Fast acting-(Trenbolone Acetate/ 225 mgs/wk)

Work sets for major muscle group (6 sets)

Calories needed (Above maintenance) 





*Sample of 8 week anabolic supplement cycles used by "natural bodybuilder's" utilizing the Slingshot Training System.* 

*"Anabolic Prime" Weeks* 1-2

Base-(Hydro whey/Healthy fats).

Work sets for major muscle groups (2 sets)

Calories needed (Below maintenance) 



*"Anabolic Blast" Weeks 3-6*

Base-(Hydro whey/Healthy fats).

Fast acting-(Creatine divided into two daily dosages totaling 10 mgs. Leucine divided into two daily dosages totaling 10 mgs. Hydro whey should be taken in 2 daily dosages of 30-50 grams prior to anabolic meals).

Work sets for major muscle group (10 sets)

Calories needed (Above maintenance) 



*"Anabolic Cruise" Weeks 7-8*

Base-(Hydro whey/Healthy fats).

Fast acting-Fast acting-(Creatine divided into two daily dosages totaling 10 mgs. Leucine divided into two daily dosages totaling 10 mgs. Hydro whey should be taken in 2 daily dosages of 30-50 grams prior to anabolic meals).


Work sets for major muscle group (6 sets)

Calories needed (Above maintenance)

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> So for fatso like me, is it better to drop the weight down before starting this program ?
> 
> I am 6`3 242lbs with easy 16%BF.


You could drop around 3-4 pounds during the 2 week "anabolic prime".
During the following 6 week mass phase increase calories less if needed. Your basically working your way up the muscular ladder at a pace that suits your body type and current conditioning.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hmm, I read it again. 
> 
> Too much information to catch on the first time. 
> 
> It does make a lot of sense.


It's a lot to take in at first but it's actually very simple to follow. And yes it makes a lot of sense because it WORKS!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok...I wake up at 4:15ish...get to the gym by 5-5:15 (I was lifting about an hour or so and then doing 1 hour of cardio) but since thats gonna change im not sure when I would finish (im usually done by 7:30-8 am...get to my car take down Waxy Maize, Bcaa, glutamine, Cell Mass mix get home in about 10 min make my Whey shake with Peanut Butter...then 30-45 min later i ate PPWO meal, then I eat every 2.5 hours after that. So Meal 4 would be around 11, Meal 5 around 1:30, Meal 6 at 4, and Meal 7 at 6:30 and Meal 8 (pre-bed) at 9...but you told me to keep it to 6 meals a day (including preworkout im assuming.) In that case it would probably be preworkout at 4:30-4:45am, PWO at 8-8:30, Meal 3 at 11, Meal 4 at 1:30, Meal 5 at 4, Meal 6 at 6:30?? I go to bed around 9-9:30. 
> 
> What do i do for the weekends since ill be up longer and waking up a little later?? Also do i do cardio during the weekends at any point during this??



Take supplements-creatine/whey/glutamine/etc with 30 grams of wazy maize 10-30 minutes before breakfast. Breakfast should look like post workout meal (eggs, oatmeal,etc). Consume your second insulin spiked meal during meal 4 (use supplements 10-30 minutes prior just like breakfast) and ingest a total of 5 meals for that day.

It's okay to go as high as 100 grams per meal during insulin spikes but I have found too much causes stomach upset. 75 grams is a good number to shoot for in the 2 anabolic meals.

----------


## moush

does the diet change once you go into anabolic blast and cruise??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> does the diet change once you go into anabolic blast and cruise??


The diet I posted for you is for the anabolic blast and cruise (6 week mass phase). For the 2 week prime you could use the same diet with the exception of supplements and as many hi GI carbs and saturated fats. What works for your somatotype during the 6 week mass phase would not work for someone with a fast metabolism. The would need more hi GI carbs and saturated fats.

You do not take whey protein on an empty stomach (10-30 prior to the 2 anabolic meals) during the prime. There are no anabolic meals during a prime and waxy maize should be avoided post workout and replaced with a low GI carb like oats.

Understand?

----------


## moush

alright so during the prime...use absolutely no supplements..no BCAA, no Leucine, creatine, glutamine right?? only during the blast and cruise correct? 

for meal 4 how many total carbs do you want me to take in? a small baked potato is like 30 g of carbs that ok? or if i wanted a banana (27g carbs) or 1/2 c oats (27 g carbs)??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> alright so during the prime...use absolutely no supplements..no BCAA, no Leucine, creatine, glutamine right?? only during the blast and cruise correct? 
> 
> for meal 4 how many total carbs do you want me to take in? a small baked potato is like 30 g of carbs that ok? or if i wanted a banana (27g carbs) or 1/2 c oats (27 g carbs)??




[QUOTE=moush]alright so during the prime...use absolutely no supplements..no BCAA, no Leucine, creatine, glutamine right?? only during the blast and cruise correct? 

Correct! Also, do not use a Post workout shake 10-30 minutes prior to the post workout during the prime. It's all one meal when you get home void of slow burning carbs and saturated fats for the most part. 




> for meal 4 how many total carbs do you want me to take in? a small baked potato is like 30 g of carbs that ok? or if i wanted a banana (27g carbs) or 1/2 c oats (27 g carbs)??


 Are you making reference to the prime or mass phase?

----------


## moush

for both phases

----------


## moush

i just realized something...by not taking in the whey shakes for the spike meals...im down to 5 meals a day for the prime is this correct??

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> for both phases




I would stick to sweet potatoes during the prime and then you can switch over to regular potatoes during the mass phase

You should stick with the two "***** 3" egg yolks in addition to egg whites for healthy fats during the prime. These type of eggs have very little saturated fat. Just about any fruit including bananas is okay during a prime because fruit is low GI. Oatmeal is perfect as well for PWO meals during the prime.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i just realized something...by not taking in the whey shakes for the spike meals...im down to 5 meals a day for the prime is this correct??


You were only doing 5 with the whey shakes and 5 meals if fine for now.

----------


## UberSteroids

Thanks a lot for that summary.

I am doing it.

If you'd like to take a look from time to time I post my LOG in Uber's Journal.

I am pretty excited about this and I feel this WILL work. My diet is up and running.

Take care Boss.

----------


## moush

heres what i mean by 5 total meals for the prime....is this correct?

CALS FAT CARBS PRO

NO *SUPPLEMENTS DURING 2 WEEK PRIME PHASE!!!*

Preworkout - 4:30 am
Apple 125 1 32 0
Whey 102 1 3 20

Postworkout- Between 8:00 and 8:30 am
75 grams Oatmeal 100 2 18 3 
6 Egg Whites 131 0 3 28
2 Whole Eggs 61 5 0 3 
2.4 oz Ground Turkey 157 9 0 18
A small amount of skim milk is optional in this meal. It can be add it to the oats along with some splenda to enhance flavor.

Meal 3 at 12:00 pm
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
4.6 oz Chicken or 5.2 oz tuna
27 ALmonds 187 16 6 7

Meal 4 at 4:00 pm
1 baked potato, or 1 banana, or ½ c oatmeal
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1 
5.25 oz Flank Steak or Filet Mignon 308 15 0 40
27 Almonds 187 16 6 7

Meal 5 at 8 pm
Smart Balance PB 300 26 9 11
Whey/Casein Mix 244 3 8 48


ON WEEKENDS: Take supplements-creatine/whey (30 grams)/glutamine with 30 grams of waxy maize 10-30 minutes before breakfast. Breakfast should look like post workout meal (eggs, oatmeal). Consume your second insulin spiked meal during meal 4 (use supplements 10-30 prior) and ingest a total of 5 meals for that day.

----------


## moush

heres the blast and cruise diet...let me know how this is as well

CALS FAT CARBS PRO


Preworkout - 4:30 am
Apple 125 1 32 0
Whey 102 1 3 20

Meal 2 Postworkout- Take creatine, whey protein and any other supplements. (first amino acid/insulin/cholesterol spiked meal)- 8:00 am
CellMass 38 0 10 0
Waxy Maize 30 grams 
Whey 305 4 9 60 

Extension of meal 2- Between 8:10 and 8:30 am
75 grams Oatmeal 100 2 18 3 
6 Egg Whites 131 0 3 28
2 Whole Eggs 61 5 0 3 
2.4 oz Ground Turkey 157 9 0 18
A small amount of skim milk is optional in this meal. It can be add it to the oats along with some splenda to ehance flavor.

Meal 3 at 12:00 pm
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
4.6 oz Chicken or 5.2 oz tuna
27 ALmonds 187 16 6 7

Meal 4 at 4:00 pm-(second amino acid/insulin/cholesterol spiked meal)
Take more waxy maize (30 grams), creatine, 30 more grams whey protein and any other supplements on an empty stomach 10-30 minutes before this meal
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1 
5.25 oz Flank Steak or Filet Mignon 308 15 0 40
27 Almonds 187 16 6 7

Meal 5 at 8 pm
Smart Balance PB 300 26 9 11
Whey/Casein Mix 244 3 8 48


ON WEEKENDS: Take supplements-creatine/whey/glutamine with 30 grams of waxy maize 10-30 minutes before breakfast. Breakfast should look like post workout meal (eggs, oatmeal). Consume your second insulin spiked meal during meal 4 (use supplements 10-30 prior) and ingest a total of 5 meals for that day.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=moush]heres what i mean by 5 total meals for the prime....is this correct?

CALS FAT CARBS PRO

NO *SUPPLEMENTS DURING 2 WEEK PRIME PHASE!!!*

Preworkout - 4:30 am
Apple 125 1 32 0
Whey 102 1 3 20

Postworkout- Between 8:00 and 8:30 am
75 grams Oatmeal 100 2 18 3 
6 Egg Whites 131 0 3 28
2 Whole Eggs 61 5 0 3 
2.4 oz Ground Turkey 157 9 0 18

Meal 3 at 12:00 pm
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
4.6 oz Chicken or 5.2 oz tuna
27 ALmonds 187 16 6 7

Meal 4 at 4:00 pm
1 baked potato, or 1 banana, or ½ c oatmeal
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1 
27 Almonds 187 16 6 7

Meal 5 at 8 pm
Smart Balance PB 300 26 9 11
Whey/Casein Mix 244 3 8 48


Okay I deleted the milk post workout and red meat from meal 4 since this is making reference to the priming phase. You can add those back in the mass phase. You will need to make a substitution for the red meat in meal 4. 

I would like to decrease daily protein just a bit so it will be closer to 1.25 grams per pound of body weight. Too much protein basically turns to carbs when in a calorie surplus. It's only during *ketosis (dieting down)* that extra protein won't pose a problem. Remember, protein and carbs produce an insulin repsonse but dietary fats do not!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks a lot for that summary.
> 
> I am doing it.
> 
> If you'd like to take a look from time to time I post my LOG in Uber's Journal.
> 
> I am pretty excited about this and I feel this WILL work. My diet is up and running.
> 
> Take care Boss.


Good deal. Looking forward to seeing the progress! 

Can you provide a link in this thread so we can visit your journal?

----------


## moush

what do you suggest to substitute for meal 4?? can i have chicken or tuna again like in meal 3?? 

you want me to still drop total protein for priming phase? im at 230-240 grams per day during the prime phase...if you want 1.25 grams/lb that would put me at 244 grams per day (im 195 lbs as of yesterday - weighed myself)

----------


## moush

i also have fish oil (Super EPA from Now Foods) that i can take...for fats

----------


## sonnygll

I really like this training protocol. It combines many excellent techniques and principals and is very well thought out. I don't know about some of the exercise selections and I would use antagonistic pairs to increase efficiency during the higher volume phase. But the flow of the plan, protocols and method of causing progressive overload is very good. I use all the techniques myself. The deloading phase in particular is a very important piece of this that many people neglect. Starting with that is a good idea since most trainers I know are chronically overtrained, and just giving their poor CNS a break will likely increase strength gains and the desire to go to the gym and train with intensity. Well done.

----------


## UberSteroids

I have no problem posting the link.

One thing though, 

I think my prime stage looks bit different:

I split the training into days A and B that cover all muscle groups. I just switch day A with B. 

6 days a week, A B A B A B one day off.

Diet is just as the guide lines say.

If you are ok with me posting it sill... I will sure get the link.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> what do you suggest to substitute for meal 4?? can i have chicken or tuna again like in meal 3?? 
> 
> you want me to still drop total protein for priming phase? im at 230-240 grams per day during the prime phase...if you want 1.25 grams/lb that would put me at 244 grams per day (im 195 lbs as of yesterday - weighed myself)


Anything like tuna, salmon, egg whites or fat free chicken will be fine for meals 3 and 4. I would stay at around 245 grams of protein (1.25 grams of protein per pound of body weight during both the prime and mass phase. *If you get hungy we can bump up your meals to 6 per day!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> i also have fish oil (Super EPA from Now Foods) that i can take...for fats


Highly recommended for joint recovery!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I really like this training protocol. It combines many excellent techniques and principals and is very well thought out. I don't know about some of the exercise selections and I would use antagonistic pairs to increase efficiency during the higher volume phase. But the flow of the plan, protocols and method of causing progressive overload is very good. I use all the techniques myself. The deloading phase in particular is a very important piece of this that many people neglect. Starting with that is a good idea since most trainers I know are chronically overtrained, and just giving their poor CNS a break will likely increase strength gains and the desire to go to the gym and train with intensity. Well done.


Thanks for the kind words Sonny.

The exercises I listed are mere sample exericses and each individual must find the exercises that works best for them and then incorporate those in the *STS*.

I can tell you have done your homework!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I have no problem posting the link.
> 
> One thing though, 
> 
> I think my prime stage looks bit different:
> 
> I split the training into days A and B that cover all muscle groups. I just switch day A with B. 
> 
> 6 days a week, A B A B A B one day off.
> ...


Not an issue with me at all. Go ahead and post your link. The main thing is the PRIME/BLAST/CRUISE!!!

----------


## UberSteroids

Here it boss.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...44#post3665544

----------


## moush

btw what kind of form as we using i just read that in one of the posts...is there specific form we have to use?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Anyone who has been in the iron game for any length of time knows theyll experience much better muscle development when they use less weight and a controlled form that allows the muscles to work harder without the use of momentum. The muscles are clueless as to how much weight is being lifted because they only know tension. Its been proven that trainees who focus on the muscle being trained as opposed to how much weight is being lifted will activate more muscle fibers. Im not saying our muscles only react to stress because no top-level competitor could have obtained their size if they where still lifting the same weight loads used as a novice. The muscle building progress occurs by making the exercise as hard as humanly possible and then gradually adding weight to the bar over a period of time while simulataneously using proper periodization. 

Very explosive form is best for power-lifters because their only concern is moving a weight from point A to point B. Bodybuilding is about applying stress to the targeted areas. The form to be used for power- bodybuilding is a bit different than power-lifting. With compound movements, bodybuilders should smoothly explode the weight faster with full power after completing approximately one fourth of the complete repetition. It should take you about a second and a half to complete the positive stroke when performing heavy compound movements. 

With isolation movements, you should wait and move the weight faster at about the half way point of the repetition. With full-stretch exercises the muscle and tendons are easily damaged with sudden burst at the beginning of the movement. With isolation movements the positive stroke should take you around 1 ½ to 2 seconds to complete! The controlled negative should be around 2 seconds for both categories of exercises. The positive stroke should be somewhat explosive yet controlled to the point its working the muscles to the fullest extent. 

Moving the weight too slow (for i.e. a 3 second positive and a 4 second negative) wont allow you to use enough weight to fully break down the type 2 muscle fibers due to lactic acid build-up. As you approach the end of a work set, youll need to increase the explosiveness within each repetition (not speed of the repetition itself) as your muscle begin to fatigue and build up lactic acid. Do not fall victim of using very slow reps to try and gain additional muscle size. This means avoiding the use of slow negatives and slow positives. The only time you can gain more muscle mass by converting to slow reps is if you have been under-training or using very poor form. In these particular cases its the increase in time under tension, not the slow reps that are actually making the difference. The secret to increasing the recruitment of the fast twitch muscle fibers that are repsonsible for most of your muscle size and stregnth is using the rep speed I have recommended. All that's required from that point on is to simply increase the amount of weight you can lift in conjunction with extra time under tension during the appropriate periods. 

Several bodybuilders I come in contact with think they are using proper form and there not! In fact, many of them will make fun of some guy bouncing a weight off their chest, but little do they realize they too are guilty of just going through the motions in order to get a certain amount of reps or to try and use more weight. Some where down the road they have forgotten the importance of feeling the negative, the stretch, the squeeze, and the contraction of their muscles as they lift. 

A very critical component that many avoid is peforming a slight pause before engaging in the positive stroke. Most injuries occur during the transition phase between the negative and positive portions of the movement. For example: A rapid lowering of the weight (negative stroke) prior to moving the weight upwards (positive stroke) will create a scene where momentum comes into play. When these forces come together it can exceed the strength of your muscles, joints, and tendons. This is why you must lower the bar with complete control. This does not mean you should do a long pause, but there should be a very brief stopping of the weight to keep momentum out of the picture. You wont be able to lift as much weight on the positive stroke when you do a brief pause at the beginning of each repetition followed by a deliberate movement, but in the long run you'll build a lot more muscle and inguire a lot less injuries. I think a lack of education and an inflated ego is to blame for the bad form being used in gyms across the world.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

FYI...I'll be without internet service for the next few days...I should be back in the saddle by the middle of next week.

Everyone take care and keep training hard!

----------


## moush

sweet...the form part ive got down...im not one to try and lift insane weights without proper form. Ive never lifted like a power lifter everything is controlled and making sure the muscle is worked to its fullest. Great read BTW...

----------


## Drive

Buddy boy if you lift like a powerlifter everything will be perfectly controled.
GURU: I will post a before and after in about 3 weeks.
I have done well using all the info I have gotten from you. Thanks again for being so quick to answer.

PS... I am still a powerlifter., I am just prettier now  :Wink:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Buddy boy if you lift like a powerlifter everything will be perfectly controled.
> GURU: I will post a before and after in about 3 weeks.
> I have done well using all the info I have gotten from you. Thanks again for being so quick to answer.
> 
> PS... I am still a powerlifter., I am just prettier now


You sound like a *closet bodybuilder*!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

What are good hi-insulin carb foods?

Also, with creatine, when would you recommend taking it? I got the CEE.

Thanks

----------


## moush

at the 2 anabolic meals...where you would have the insulin /aa spike

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> What are good hi-insulin carb foods?
> 
> Also, with creatine, when would you recommend taking it? I got the CEE.
> 
> Thanks



With creatine I would take in on an empty stomach 10-30 minutes before breakfast (first anabolic meal of the day) and 10-30 minutes before your second anabolic meal. 

The best book on the market at the present relating to carbs and the glycemic index scale is called the "New Glucose Revolution". It's worth the money IMO. Here's a few samples. 


*SAMPLES OF HIGHER GLYCEMIC INDEX CARBS*

Baked potatoes
Instant mashed potatoes
White Pasta with sauce
Corn flakes
Cheerio
Macaroni and cheese 
Pretzels (over baked wheat flour)
brown rice pasta
Whole grain wheat thins
Rice cakes
Oat bran
Fruit bar
Gatorade 
Cream of wheat
Honey
Raisins
Pineapples
Dates
Rice Pasta
Watermelon
Cantaloupe
Papaya
Dark cherries
Taco shell
Whole wheat bread/white flour 
Corn bread
Rye Bread 
White flour pancakes
Rice pasta brown
Dextrose
Maltodextrin
Waxy Maize
White bread
Quick oats
Milk (although it has a low GI, its insulin index is extremely high like all milk products (for i.e.; cottage cheese & yogurt)
Fat free cookies, muffins, etc
Ice cream
Honey
Sugar


*SAMPLES OF LOWER GLYCEMIC INDEX CARBS*

Bananas
Kiwi
Orange
Green beans
Oat bran cereal
Red beans
Broccoli
Yams (sweet potato)
Kidney beans
Pinto beans
Ezekiel bread (a flourless, seeded and sprouted grain bread)
Grain bread with whole grain
White beans
Strawberries
Red lentils
Apple
Grape fruit
Peach
Lemon
Fettuccini
Protein enriched spaghetti
Wheat pasta (***** 3 enriched),
Old fashioned Quaker oats or steel cut oats
Green vegetables
Most pre-prepared Lean Cuisine meals
Most pre-prepared Nutri System meals

----------


## moush

great info...thanks bro

----------


## Tenmoney

I've been going back and forth between this thread and Big Kevs legs workout that you posted on. I love all the great info. I'm not doubting you in any way, but I haven't been able to find anything about the specifics of overloading your CNS and how it effects the muscles. I'm just one of those guys that likes to read the science behind it all. (That's the Nursing Student in me.) Do you have, or know where I could find, any info on the subject?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I've been going back and forth between this thread and Big Kevs legs workout that you posted on. I love all the great info. I'm not doubting you in any way, but I haven't been able to find anything about the specifics of overloading your CNS and how it effects the muscles. I'm just one of those guys that likes to read the science behind it all. (That's the Nursing Student in me.) Do you have, or know where I could find, any info on the subject?


Tenmoney, there's an article about this very thing in the July 2, 2007 Muscle Fitness-*ARNOLD 60th BIRTHDAY SPECIAL*. It can be found on page 243. 

Researchers from Truman State University (Kirksville Missouri) investigated whether the amount of rest taken between sets had an impact on the immune system/CNS. 

Here's a quote of what they found: "Nine male college students performed two workouts of 10 sets of 10 reps of the leg press, resting either 1 minute or 3 minutes between sets. They found that the one-minute rest periods caused more strain on the subjects immune systems compared to 3-minute rest periods". 

The graphs shown in this article suggest that higher-intensity training techniques by way of shortening rest periods by only 2 minutes increases strain on the immune by an extra 60% on the Lymphocytes scale and 40% on the Monocytes scale. . Now just imagine how much more of an an increase you would get by using beyond failure techniques!!!!!!! :Hmmmm:  

Regardless of what anyone claims, no ones body does well moving rapidly between sets or pushing beyond failure. It's just not as effective for increasing weight load-range and workload capacity as common power-lifting fundamentals. If so, every power-lifter and strongman on the face the planet would be using beyond failure training techniques instead of straight sets and we know thats not the case. 

When over-training of the CNS occurs you are exhausting all the neurotransmitters in the nerves so that now they have trouble telling the muscles how to contract with optimum efficiency!

----------


## Tenmoney

Thanks! I'll definitely go look that up. If you happen to remember anything else along those lines, please send it my way.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Leaving town on a business trip. Should be back on Friday.

Take care everyone!

----------


## UberSteroids

Thanks a lot Guru, great info.

Have a save trip!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks! I'll definitely go look that up. If you happen to remember anything else along those lines, please send it my way.


Will do...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Returns you get for your efforts*

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=319238

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*How leg training affects the Central Nervous System.*

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=317692

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*"Extreme Stretching" and muscle growth!* http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=318860

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Selecting the proper chest exercises!*

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=317157

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=317325

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Training has to do with adaptation!*


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=318278

----------


## Tenmoney

Those are some great threads. Keep 'em coming.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Training while using steroids!*

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=318654

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*High-intensity cardio verses Moderate-intensity cardio!* 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=318032

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=318978

----------


## moush

great reads...appreciate the info!

----------


## Tenmoney

Guru, after reading everything you wrote about doing Decline bench I tried it yesterday and HOLY CRAP! I have never felt my chest work like that before. I'm feeling soreness the day after that I don't ever feel until 2 days later. I also feel sore in areas of my pecs that that have never been sore before. I LOVE IT! Decline will be apart of my workouts from now on. Thanks for the advice!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Guru, after reading everything you wrote about doing Decline bench I tried it yesterday and HOLY CRAP! I have never felt my chest work like that before. I'm feeling soreness the day after that I don't ever feel until 2 days later. I also feel sore in areas of my pecs that that have never been sore before. I LOVE IT! Decline will be apart of my workouts from now on. Thanks for the advice!


That's what I want to hear! Now just imagine what your chest is going to feel like after your first workout during the anabolic blast...

----------


## moush

oh man my chest blew up! i was sore for 4 days bro!! insane i love these workouts!!! Ronnie you Rock Bro!!  :Asskiss:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Heres a summary of the (3 day per week) STS-"Single-Shot" Slingshot Training System*

There are 3 phases to each cycle:

1. Prime: 2 weeks 1 set per body part, low volume 
2. Blast: 4 weeks 4 sets per body part, high volume
3. Cruise: 2 weeks 2 sets per body part, moderate volume 

During each phase organize your workouts as follows:

A. 
Chest
Shoulders
Triceps
Back width
Biceps 
Brachialis

B.
Calves
Lat thickness
Traps
Quads
Hams
Abs

Alternate workouts as follows:

Monday: A
Wednesday: B
Friday: A
Monday: B

Choose 1 key (or primary) compound exercise and 1 secondary (compound or isolation) exercise for each muscle group. Then take those exercises and rotate them using only 1 per workout so that the above rotation looks like this:

Monday: A Key 
Wednesday: B Key
Friday: A Secondary 
Monday: B Secondary
Wednesday A Key 
Friday B Key 

REPS- Unless otherwise stated all reps are performed to "good failure" i.e. 
the point at which no further reps are possible in good form

SETS Do up to 3 warm up sets and then perform your work sets as follows (with the exception of abs/brachialis/traps and hams which only require 1 set)

1. PRIME- Key exercises are performed only 
1 set 12-15 reps 

2. BLAST 
i) Key 
1st set- 6-8 rep 1 rep short of good failure
2nd set 4-6 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 
4th set 12-15 reps 
ii) Secondary
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 
4th set 4-6 (or 6-8 reps if isolation exercise) 

3. CRUISE- effectively 1st and 2nd sets of BLAST
i) Key 
1st set 6-8 reps 1 rep short of good failure
2nd set 4-6 reps 
ii) Secondary 
1st set 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps




*Summary of Slingshot Training System: (5 day per week) training system* 

You simply choose 2 key exercises for each major muscle group. Then use both of those exercises in the same training session once a week. If your best chest movement is 15 degree declines, simply start out with that exercise and do the lowest rep-set during the second work set. Next, finish off your chest with a secondary exercise (for i.e.; 15 degree incline flyes). Since it’s considered a secondary movement, do the lowest rep-set during the final work set. You’re hitting each bodypart once a week. The volume changes during each of the 3 training phases but the split remains the same through the entire 8 week training phase. Perform as many warm-up sets as you need before going into your work sets. That can be anywhere from no warm up sets for a muscle group that is getting warmed up indirectly or up to 3 warm-up sets for a cold muscle group or areas that are prone to injury.

Day 1 would be Monday and would consist of: 

Chest
Calves

Day 2 would be Tuesday and would consist of:

Lat Width
Lat Thickness
Abs (optional)

Day 3 would be Wednesday and would consist of:

Shoulders
Traps

Day 4 would be Thursday and would consist of:

Biceps
Triceps
Brachialis/Forearms 


Day 5 would be Friday and would consist of”

Quads
Hams 

(weekends off) 

Day 8 would be the following Monday (week 2) and would be the same workout as done on day one (Monday of first week)

And the cycle continues on- Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, weekends off, etc.



1) Weeks 1 and 2 (prime) use low volume (2 sets per body part once a week). Add aerobics if needed. 

2) Weeks 3, 4, 5 and 6 (blast) use high volume (10 sets per body part once a week) No aerobics allowed. 

3) Weeks 7 and 8 (cruise) use moderate volume (6 set per body part once a week) Aerobics allowed IF NEEDED..

4) Weeks 3-8 (blast and cruise) make up the 6 week mass phase.

----------


## Tenmoney

guru, 
So I've noticed that you seem to like DB press for shoulders, as do I. However, at my gym the DB only go to 125lbs. I can already do the 90's for a set of 14. I know 125 won't be enough for a heavy 4-6 rep set. So... My question is, what would be your alternative? I'm a big fan of standing military press, but what would you do?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> guru, 
> So I've noticed that you seem to like DB press for shoulders, as do I. However, at my gym the DB only go to 125lbs. I can already do the 90's for a set of 14. I know 125 won't be enough for a heavy 4-6 rep set. So... My question is, what would be your alternative? I'm a big fan of standing military press, but what would you do?


You have some strong shoulders...LOL...Since you have been experiencing some lower back pain I would opt to do the seated version of the military press as opposed to the standing version.

----------


## Tenmoney

Thanks, I'll see if gives me any trouble, and if so then I'll def go with the seated.

----------


## Tenmoney

> You have some strong shoulders...LOL...


Don't be too impressed, it was all those years of cheering in college.  :Wink/Grin: 
There were some GO BIG girls that I had to stunt with. :1laugh:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Don't be too impressed, it was all those years of cheering in college. 
> There were some GO BIG girls that I had to stunt with.


Ahh..The truth is finally revealed. You have back trouble from lifting hot looking cheerleaders. Something tells me you enjoyed that a bit too much.  :Hmmmm: 

I guess the standing military press is the closet thing you have now. You should have stayed in school!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tenmoney

That's ok, I still coach it part time. So, I still get to stunt w/ hot cheerleaders from time to time. lol

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> That's ok, I still coach it part time. So, I still get to stunt w/ hot cheerleaders from time to time. lol


I've trained some hot looking (female) cheerleaders. Does that count?

----------


## Tenmoney

> I've trained some hot looking (female) cheerleaders. Does that count?


 :Haha: 

That all depends how they let you spot them.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tenmoney

I meant to ask, when you do decline bench do you, or the people you train, find that it works your rear delts as well? My rear delts have been just as sore as my chest ever since I did chest on monday. The only thing that I can figure is that it must be decline, cause that's the only thing that I've really added that's different. My rear delts need to come up a little anyway, so I'm not complaining, just curious.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I meant to ask, when you do decline bench do you, or the people you train, find that it works your rear delts as well? My rear delts have been just as sore as my chest ever since I did chest on monday. The only thing that I can figure is that it must be decline, cause that's the only thing that I've really added that's different. My rear delts need to come up a little anyway, so I'm not complaining, just curious.


Your rear delts weren't use to stabilizing that much weight, for that many sets, at a new angle. Sore rear delts after declines is generally rare but happens on occasion. You'll get over it!

----------


## Tenmoney

I figured as much, and ya I'll get over it.  :Haha:

----------


## moush

this program is definitely proving its worth. im getting stronger each week, im adding size with minimal increases in bodyfat %...what more can you ask for from a program? This is not just another get-huge-quick-scheme like someother programs out there.

----------


## te2te

Maybe I missed it but I assume that the rep ranges are to be used as double progression? For example using the 4-6 rep range once you get 6 reps with your work weight you up the weight next workout and shoot for 4-6 again? Thanks.

----------


## moush

yes te2te...this is correct you can check out my Slingshot log in the workout forum

----------


## te2te

Moush, I see you're using the 5 days a week routine. I'm taking a serious look at the 3 day routine; however, I'm not sure about doing back width one workout and then back thickness the next. I think I understand the reasoning due to the muscle groupings, I'm just not sure my upper back and shoulders will be able to recover.

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

I'm really interested in this program enough to follow through with it... But just need a few clarifications:

1. I'm on PCT right now so I'm just cruising through...can I start the slingshot system with no gear but hgh/slin after PCT? obviously I can't prime on PCT, i'll catabolize like crazy. 
2. Can clen be used during the priming phase?

Answers from doc, guru, moush or anyone experienced will be much appreciated. Thanx in advance

cheers

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Moush, I see you're using the 5 days a week routine. I'm taking a serious look at the 3 day routine; however, I'm not sure about doing back width one workout and then back thickness the next. I think I understand the reasoning due to the muscle groupings, I'm just not sure my upper back and shoulders will be able to recover.


Your back will recover just fine because you are working two different muscle
groups within the back. Rows work the thickness muscles and pull-ups work the part of the muscle that produces width. It's comparable to doing chest presses and then doing over-head shoulder presses 2 days later. The chest presses mostly works the chest and over-head presses moslty work the deltoids. 

Our muscles actually recover very fast. It's the joints and CNS that holds us back.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm really interested in this program enough to follow through with it... But just need a few clarifications:
> 
> 1. I'm on PCT right now so I'm just cruising through...can I start the slingshot system with no gear but hgh/slin after PCT? obviously I can't prime on PCT, i'll catabolize like crazy. 
> 2. Can clen be used during the priming phase?
> 
> Answers from doc, guru, moush or anyone experienced will be much appreciated. Thanx in advance
> 
> cheers



1) Yes! You can use Slingshot Training is every imaginable scenario. The prime can be done while on PCT by simply eating less saturated fats and hi GI carbs. You do not have to actually lose weight during a 2 week prime. The goal is to increase insulin sensitivity by hardening the musculature. Most people make the mistake of priming too agressively their first time around. Yes, growth hormone and slin can be used as your anabolics for the 6 week mass phase. 

2) Clen works well for a prime.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Maybe I missed it but I assume that the rep ranges are to be used as double progression? For example using the 4-6 rep range once you get 6 reps with your work weight you up the weight next workout and shoot for 4-6 again? Thanks.


You can use double progression or you can stay in the lower range of each scale by adding more weight.

----------


## UberSteroids

Guru, I need a SHORT summary of what is the point of Anabolic cruise becaise I am 26th day of Anabolic Blast and I need to set up my wokrout routine. 

Well from what I read, it is to accept all the gains made during the 28 day blast.

Basically cut the volume and keep one really heavy set at low rep?

Ex.
Flat barbell
135x12 warm-up
205x6 prep
245x6 work


Thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Guru, I need a SHORT summary of what is the point of Anabolic cruise becaise I am 26th day of Anabolic Blast and I need to set up my wokrout routine. 
> 
> Well from what I read, it is to accept all the gains made during the 28 day blast.
> 
> Basically cut the volume and keep one really heavy set at low rep?
> 
> Ex.
> Flat barbell
> 135x12 warm-up
> ...


*2 week Anabolic Cruise:* 

Adaptation begins to set in after a four-week blasting phase and a 2-week anabolic cruising phase is taken to allow the muscle-strength gains to become fully manifested. This is accomplished by using medium volume to create a de-loading effect. Lifting heavier weight loads over-time will increase muscle size.

SAMPLES BELOW-


*2 WEEK “ANBOLIC PRIME”* 
Chest-

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 12-15 reps 


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 12-15 reps 


*4 WEEK “ANBOLIC BLAST”* 

Chest-

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps) (heavy set) 
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 12-15 reps 

2 exercise is a secodary exercise-15 degree incline flyes
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set 8-10 reps
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 6-8 reps (heavy set) 






*2 WEEK “ANABOLIC CRUISE”*
Chest-

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps) (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

> 1) Yes! You can use Slingshot Training is every imaginable scenario. The prime can be done while on PCT by simply eating less saturated fats and hi GI carbs. You do not have to actually lose weight during a 2 week prime. The goal is to increase insulin sensitivity by hardening the musculature. Most people make the mistake of priming too agressively their first time around. Yes, growth hormone and slin can be used as your anabolics for the 6 week mass phase. 
> 
> 2) Clen works well for a prime.


Thanx bro for the prompt replies... I understand about the priming now....I can see why people would overdo it the first time round...they probably confuse it with some sort of cutting when its more of a de-progamming of sorts

cheers

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanx bro for the prompt replies... I understand about the priming now....I can see why people would overdo it the first time round...they probably confuse it with some sort of cutting when its more of a de-progamming of sorts
> 
> cheers


If you need any more help just let me know. You're going to love this program!

----------


## UberSteroids

Guru,

It would be great if there was some kind of post explaining the sercrets of dropping fat to really low levels. As low as 4% - 8%. Also, keeping as much muscle as possible.

I have never seen such post.

Take care!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Guru,
> 
> It would be great if there was some kind of post explaining the sercrets of dropping fat to really low levels. As low as 4% - 8%. Also, keeping as much muscle as possible.
> 
> I have never seen such post.
> 
> Take care!


Uber my friend, this is a very good question. I will get to it in a day or two. I promise!

First, I am going to post a summary of the entire STS starting in the thread below to provide everyone with a better understanding of Slingshot Training.

Ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*PRIME/BLAST/CRUISE*

*The Slingshot Training System* 

By Ronnie Rowland author of the “Slingshot Training System.”

*WARNING: READ FIRST*
No liability is assumed by the author for information contained within. Anabolic steroids are illegal in many countries and are not condoned by the author. All readers, are advises that any form of supplements or drugs described may be illegal, prohibited, or used only with a doctors prescription. The author does not participate, advocate, or encourage in any illegal activities. Readers must consult with appropriate legal and medical authorities if not certain about what has been stated in this article.


*Important Note:* Sample training splits begin on post 144 in this thread! Beginner routines are located at the bottom of post #146.


*Introduction:*
When many bodybuilders hit a plateau, what do they do? They begin to push even harder by adding more intensity or exercises to their routine. This kind of thinking is wrong because a muscle has to be exposed to something it is not used to doing without over-training the nervous system and joints. Adding additional exercises or trying to use beyond failure techniques is widely accepted for producing frustrated bodybuilders! 

It's no secret that progressively adding more weight to every lift is a sure-fire way to increase total lean body mass, given the diet, training volume, and exercise selection is spot on. Almost everyone starts out using low volume. They grow at a phenomenal rate until the body adapts and quits responding. Because some feel the gains were so great using the lower volume approach, they begin to try and lift heavier weights while using the same program for extended periods of time. They put continued pressure on themselves to try to beat personal records each training session in hopes it will somehow further their muscle mass. Unfortunately, they end up with nothing more than chronic injuries and stagnation as a result. 

The intelligent trainer's switch-over to using more volume, while the less fortunate keep thinking less is always more! The next mistake comes into play by the trainees who have switched over to using the higher volume approach. Many bodybuilders become so overwhelmed with their newly found muscle mass after having increased the volume that they begin to reason with themselves thinking more must always be done from that point on. They quickly hit a point of diminishing returns and eventually develop over-use injuries and an over-trained nervous system, instead of reverting back to using a lower amount of volume that worked so well at the beginning. 

Sometimes their training will take the form of more sets-reps, exercises, intensity, training sessions, etc. Some are in constant search for the latest routines that will shock their muscles even further. However, all this does is hold them back even more because no one can overcome diminishing returns or keep using the same routine for extended periods of time and expect to make good gains! 

*** As a bodybuilder you will be going up against giants. In biblical times David used a "slingshot" to destroy his largest opponent of all, Goliath. Slingshot Training will dramatically change your physique in a short amount of time, trust me on this one.* ** 

Every time I browse the internet it’s the same old question being asked over and over again; “What’s the best training routine to gain lean muscle mass and strength?” Many of you are jumping from program to program and it’s not really making any noticeable differences in your strength or appearance. Some of you were making gains but have now reached a plateau. Others believe that a properly structured routine won’t really make much difference in comparison to other training programs and you tend to be either an obsessive-compulsive high volume bodybuilder (always going for a pump) or an obsessive-compulsive low volume bodybuilder (always trying to gain more strength). If you fall into any of these categories, I want to share with you what I have found optimal for making forward progress as an off-season bodybuilder.

First, not everything that works is good. You can be sincere in what you believe and still be wrong. So far, so good, doesn’t mean you’re not going to have some serious issues with joint and tendon pain later on down the road. All too often a hero on this months muscle magazine turns into a zero a few months down the road because they become injured and can no longer train. Listen carefully, opinions and trends come and go. I get a head ache just thinking about all the high-intensity training techniques such as pre-exhaustion, forced reps, negative reps, partial reps, down the rack, rest-pause, super sets, burns, drop sets, and the list goes on, and on! 

Let me be clear, various training techniques have nothing to do with genetic capablitlies. There is not one single variable that is the total downfall of not being able to gain more muscle size. Forced reps, rest pause, drop sets, etc will all depict some form of muscular hypertrophy. However, a major problem (other than these techniques being less effective at stimulating muscular size-strength and putting more strain on the joints, tendons, and CNS) is that they take in a very selected group of principles and apply them. The theory of combining all different training techniques to increase muscle hypertrophy is short-sighting the way the human body responds. If genetics dictated the needs for a different training style, then some could use rest-pause or drop-sets and get bigger/stronger than what they could obtain with straight sets, and we know this is not the case! Time has proven that the gentically superior will respond better to all forms of training methods when compared to the genetically inferior. Simply changing the way you create damage by employing various beyond failure training methods does not alter the fact that over¬training of the CNS and joints/tendons will out pace muscular damage. So, it all boils down to finding that one training method that’s not only the most effective for all genetic types, but the safest. It just so happens that straight sets is that one training method. In final, straight sets is the superior training style that out does all the rest when periodized properly! 


** * Just because something has been shown to work doesn't mean it’s the best way*** 

A lot of talented people fail because they don't have a strong work ethic or they get poor information and stick too it. It's very important to get the right information. Do some investigating. Our projection of things is how all of us make our decisions. And all too often, people tend to believe something just because they have heard others say it over and over again. You must resist letting others condition or brainwash you into believing something that is not altogether true. Be skeptical when someone is trying to sell you something. It pays to be defensive because there is always something being promoted as "new and amazing" that turns out to be pure garbage. I'm not telling you that Slingshot Training is the only one way to success, or that all other training systems are wrong. I'm all about teaching others what I have found to be optimal. I get tired of all the silly debates on the internet that means absolutely nothing. For every article debunking a certain method, 25 can be found supporting it. Studies are fine, and theories are great, but reality hits hard and the paper studies that are put out become worthless when the truth is finally revealed. When someone gives the default answer "Well there's not an effective off-season program that will work for everyone in terms of maxing out their genetics potential," I realize they are basically admitting they do not understand how the human body responds to outside stimuli. 


The big picture is learning what it takes to create an effective progressive over-load (lift more weight) without getting injured and then taking those strength gains and proceeding forward to create a true progressive over-load (performing more sets with heavier weight loads) without developing over-use injuries and over-training. Add the proper nutrition into the mix and that’s how you get results. I refer to this as using a slingshot approach (hurling intensity to the muscles). 

If you gain strength but fail to gain some muscle size over time, it’s because you are not eating enough calories. If you gain strength but neglect to increase training volume during a period of using more calories to put on weight, you will gain more body fat and less muscle size. Combining more volume with extra calories and increased strength gains is what causes maximum growth. Then you must periodize these 3 factors so progress and recuperation can be made year round. 

Training has to do with adaptation. Volume, Intensity, Frequency and Strength have their limitations. None of them are infinite. For e.g.; If you perform 1 intense set of heavy barbell curls twice a week, the neural pathways will eventually adjust themselves by getting stronger so they can handle an even heavier weight load next time you train. Yes, the biceps will get stronger, but not a lot bigger. Stay with me here! When you take advantage of the added strength gains made by using less volume and then co-mingle those added strength gains with additional training volume while not over-training, you can be assured you will grow bigger muscles. That is how you create a true progressive overload! You can use all the fancy beyond failure training methods such as drop sets and rest-pause for hours on end and never create a true progressive overload because limitless adaptation equals a heavier workload in conjunction with additional volume to breakdown down more muscle tissue, while never going past the point of diminishing returns. 

A progressive over-load and a true progressive over-load are not one in the same. Creating a progressive over-load is brought forth by being able to lift more weight using the same form, amount of work sets, and rest periods between sets. A true progressive over-load (a phrase I coined) is also brought forth when you can lift more weight using the same form, and rest periods between sets, but the amount of work sets performed must be greater than what’s required to produce a progressive over-load!

After each subsequent set that follows the first work set, the type-1 fibers tire out earlier in the set and the type 2 fibers that are most responsible for giving you muscle size-strength take over the load for longer periods of time. By the time you have done only 2-3 intense sets, the endurance fibers are shutting down much earlier in the set and it's mostly the type-2 fibers lifting the weight. This is why volume training works well for pro-bodybuilders. The type-2 fibers must be made to adapt to lift more weight for longer periods of time in order to grow larger. In order to accomplish this feat, you must handle heavier weights over time. By training each bodypart only once a week as a *"baseline"* you will produce the most size gains with the least amount of effort while sparing the joints and central nervous system. *Once the body adapts to once a week bodypart training you'll need to periodically hit each muscle group twice a week in order to keep progressing forward at the fastest rate humanly possible! Always training each muscle group once a week or always training a muscle group twice a week stops being productive for the more advanced bodybuilder. Once the muscles have adapted to the training frequency it must be changed if you are to continue to force the body to adapt. When done correctly this leads to further growth and strength gains!*

Multitudes of people, especially our youth, are often guilty of listening to those who are taking or have taken a ton of anabolic drugs. Not that there’s anything wrong with adults taking anabolics if they chose to do so, but when these individuals use their stats to bolster arguments in favor of some idiosyncratic approach to training and dieting, it becomes the flavor-of-the-month approach to bodybuilding. The truth is, a lot of drug- enhanced bodybuilders make impressive initial gains, but are not making continued gains because they do not know what constitutes proper diet and training. My suggestion to everyone is to approach training in a simplistic manner. There's no reason whatseover to be filled with doubts. The best thing you can do is not over analyze and just train consistently hard and what ever can happen will happen in the long run. This will put you on the right track!


*Note:* Research has clearly shown that worry, negative thoughts, stress and (Type-A behavior) will cause cortisol to spike throughout the day–hence fat storage/muscle loss becomes inevitable! 




Due to all the chaos, we now have much division in the bodybuilding community. On one side we have the low volume crowd screaming everyone’s over training! On the extreme opposite end we have the high volume advocates preaching that anyone who uses low volume is lazy and are not doing enough work to stimulate muscle growth! Then there’s the moderate volume crew who believes low volume and high volume bodybuilders are nothing more than a bunch of extremist! Next, we have the powerlifters claiming the only way to obtain size is to lift with heavy weights and low reps! Last, we come to the radicals who have given up on finding any truth and go around telling everyone all they need to do is lift until they drop and eat like a mad man!

Next, we come to the fad diets. On one side we have the high carb crowd claiming if you eat dietary fats they are more likely to be stored as bodyfat. Then, we have the high fat diet advocates teaching that carbohydrates are a menace because they increases insulin levels causing our body’s to store fat. Yes, there are also groups who teach you should never eat carbs and fats in the same meal or eat carbs at night. Other self-proclaimed experts are saying the body is only capable of digesting a certain amounts of protein in each meal and the rest is stored as bodyfat or eliminated by the body. Last, we have the radicals who believe the more protein you eat the bigger and stronger your muscles will become. So, if you’re tired of all the chaos, and I know you are, you have finally found the right training system! 


The advantages of Slingshot Training over other routines is that it’s fun and exciting, it's not a cheesy cookie cutter routine, there’s training splits and exercises that will fit everyone’s daily schedule, it allows you to work on weak points, there's a diet plan to fit everyones needs, it’s easy to follow and it will allow you to reach your utmost full-genetic potential in muscle size at a faster pace without becoming injured or over-trained. Many of you are fed up with not looking any different and you do not want to spend the next few years wasting time jumping from program to program and being confused by all the different opinions. *Slingshot Training* is precisely what everyone is looking for in this day and age of complexity and over-analysis!


*Important Note*: I've received a ton of emails on various boards concerning training splits. For the record-I do not believe in "cookie cutter routines" because they do not work for everyone! Everybody has a unique training preference. This includes both exercise selection and the way the body parts are split. No one split can be said to be holy grail because so much is dependent on individual preferences. The training splits I have listed are mere samples that have worked extremely well for many bodybuilders. But, you can use your own customized split. Just keep the sets and 3 training cyles (PRIME/BLAST/CRUISE) as I have outlined. *DO NOT* use poor splits were a lot of over-lapping occurs between bodyparts if you want *Slingshot Training* to work for you!





*Straight sets* 

I am of the opinion that all beyond failure training techniques are just an egotistical way to promote a radically different training method! I have developed an advanced training system that will work for anyone that is willing to give it a chance. It goes against a lot of the Muscle Mag Dogma that’s continually being rehashed. There’s no rest-pause, drop sets, super sets, forced reps, etc. Many training systems sound whacky because they are whacky! If you do something extreme, it’s going to be something you can’t live with so it’s bound to fail. No one has nor will they ever, devise a training technique that will work as good as straight sets for building size and strength. There’s a very good reason that most veterans in this sport have stopped using extreme training techniques. It doesn’t matter if beyond failure training techniques are used in the lower rep-ranges or the higher rep-ranges because the burn and stress still carries over to the vulnerable joints and tendons-hence greatly increasing your odds of developing tendonitis and tearing a tendon. Using beyond failure training methods like rest-pause, forced reps and drop sets will force you to train with less volume and weight. Therefore, you won’t be able to keep the training volume and weight loads high enough for a long enough period to experience maximum muscular growth.


Power-lifters and those who compete in the world’s strongest man competitions are some of the largest men to ever walk on the face of this planet. They obtain their massiveness by utilizing nothing other than straight sets. Every training method other than straight sets has fallen short of what I consider optimal for providing fast, safe, and efficient results. There has never been any evidence to show that any training method regardless of how many bells and whistles it comes equipped with can increase your muscle mass and strength as efficiently as straight sets. Trust me on this one! Who do you think would make the most gains; a guy who does 4 sets of 10 reps using 400 lbs on the vertical leg press machine or the guy who does 1 triple drop set using 400 lbs, 350 lbs, 300 lbs and finally 270 lbs? The obvious answer is the guy who used more weight on all 4 sets. Why? Because straight sets allows you the power to lift a greater weight-load range. With beyond failure techniques such as drop sets, you’re basically breaking down less muscle tissue yet annihilating the nervous system and joints. The same rule applies to rest-pause training as well because with each subsequent set you are using fewer reps with the same amount of weight. A rest-paused set done in the 8-12 rep range will not create the same kind of strength gains that are obtained by using a straight set for 4-6 reps simply because you cannot lift heavy when training near the point of non-stop. Straight sets give you the best of both worlds because it allows you to stay within the bodies recovery limits while building maximum size and strength. Using beyond failure training methods will force you to train with less volume-hence you won’t be able to keep the training volume high enough to experience maximum muscular growth.

** * There’s a lot to be said for being logically consistent* **



*Important Note:* Researchers from Truman State University (Kirksville Missouri) investigated whether the amount of rest taken between sets had an impact on the immune system/CNS. What they found was something I have known for some time: "Nine male college students performed two workouts of 10 sets of 10 reps of the leg press, resting either 1 minute or 3 minutes between sets. They found that the one-minute rest periods caused more strain on the subjects immune systems compared to 3-minute rest periods". The graphs shown in this article suggest that higher-intensity training techniques by way of shortening rest periods by only 2 minutes increases strain on the immune by an extra 60% on the Lymphocytes scale and 40% on the Monocytes scale. . Now just imagine how much more of an an increase you would get by using beyond failure techniques!!! Regardless of what anyone claims, no ones body does well moving rapidly between sets or pushing beyond failure. It's just not as effective for increasing weight load-range and workload capacity as common power-lifting fundamentals. If so, every power-lifter and strongman on the face the planet would be using beyond failure training techniques instead of straight sets and we know that’s not the case. When over-training of the CNS occurs you are exhausting all the neurotransmitters in the nerves so that now they have trouble telling the muscles how to contract with optimum efficiency!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Biography

My name is Ronnie Rowland. I am 41 years old and have been a personal trainer for over 20 years. My passions for helping others gain as much size and strength as humanly possible has turned into a life time obsession. Years ago, I dreamed of designing the most logically consistent off-season training system in the world. I'm glad to have the opportunity to share with you what I believe are the finest bodybuilding principles. For those of you who have a basic understanding of training and diet, the STS will make sense.

My body type falls into the category of your classic skinny-fat-man with poor vascularity. Before you laugh too hard at my non-training picture, I want you to realize my genetics represent the largest population of today’s bodybuilders; the hard gainer! Due to having surgeries, I was unable to train. I lost all the muscles I had worked for in only 2 years time. This occurred when I was in my early 30’s. Below are some before and after pictures showing you what Slingshot Training has done for me. The after pictures were taken last week at age 41. I am using 200 mgs of testosterone for HRT (doctor prescribed) and creatine. The picture of me holding up the fish was taken when I was unable to train. I know, it was sad...LOL......

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Biography:* *Tricky Jackson*


The STS is just as effective for someone with good genetics. Ill let you read a quote from a professional bodybuilder named Tricky Jackson. Lonnie Tepor of Ironman Magazine referred to him as the greatest light weight bodybuilder of all time. A quote from Tricky Jackson himself: Many have asked what my "secret" is for putting on lean muscle mass during the off-season. To make a long story short, it wasn't until the year 2004 that I met long time professional trainer Ronnie Rowland out of Aiken South Carolina. He introduced me to an unconventional approach to bodybuilding called the STS (Slingshot Training System). I thought I had heard it all, but he opened up my eyes to what bodybuilding could be and showed me how to cycle my workouts in conjunction with my diet-supplements in order to mimic the way chemically enhanced bodybuilders make their best gains. In 2004, I was an advanced competitive bodybuilder wei***ng in at 198 lbs during the off- season and my gains, had all, but stopped. I gained only one pound of muscle that whole year stepping on the stage at 170 lbs. As you can imagine I was getting a bit frustrated. Rowland convinced me to give his off-season training system a try during the 2005 off-season. To my surprise, I increased my body weight considerable and was able to maintain 8 pounds of pure muscle after I dieted down for my show. This allowed me to step on stage at a ripped 178 lbs. It wasn't until getting my pro-card, that I fully realized just how far this training system had taken me. In 2006, I was about 221 lbs off season and a whopping 190 lbs on stage. Thats 12 more pounds of pure muscle in only a years time!!! It gets even better. I almost won my first pro show this past weekend by placing 2nd to Silvio Samuals in the Europe 210 lbs and under Division and came in 9th in the open. My experience with the STS is beyond measure-"literally"!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*12 Slingshot training principles:* 1) Use only safe and effective straight sets to spare the Central Nervous System, joints and tendons. 

2) You need some repetitive motion because adaptation is what produces muscle growth and strength. Choose 2 exercises (a key exercise and a secondary exercise) for each bodypart that works the muscle from different angles. The secondary exercise can be another compound exercise or an isolation exercise. The exercises you shoe should agree with your biomechanics so you can make strength gains and increase volume during specific training phases without experiencing pain in the joints/tendons. The exercises listed in the routines below are mere sample exercises. You must insert the exercises that work best for you so the muscles will get fuller and fuller from set to set. Do not use the exercises I have listed if they are not right for you! You can choose up to 3 different exercises for each major bodypart and use up to 12 work sets once you have become a very advanced bodybuilder and are using the 4 or 5 day split. You can choose up to 2-3 exercises and use up to 10-12 work sets for any major body part when using the 4-5 day split. You do not need to hit a muscle group from a lot of different angles. You can choose 2 exercises and use up to 8-10 set with the 3 day per week split based routine. All you really need is one KEY movement that produces a good stimulus to the bulk of the muscle and one SECONDARY movement that does a better job isolating and/or hitting the weaker regions of that muscle group. A third exercise can be thrown in if desired when using the 4 or 5 day split.


3) Perform multiple sets in the 8-10 rep-ranges to build the most muscle size possible. Perform 1 heavy set in the 4-6 rep-ranges with compound exercises to make continued strength and size gains. Utilize 1 set in the 12-15 rep-ranges to build endurance, sarcoplasmic growth and aid in healing. This is how you obtain total bodypart mass and full-blown muscle-belly development.

4) Train to the point of not being able to get another good repetition during every work set except the prep-set. I define this as good failure. If you neglect to use great intensity, you will not fully stimulate the type-2 muscle fibers. 

5) Do your heaviest low rep work sets at the beginning instead of waiting around towards the end when you are too fatigued to push maximum weight loads. Perform a prep-set by stopping 1 rep shy of good failure before proceeding to the heavy-low rep set when using key movements. The medium rep-range prep-set is still considered a work set and is designed to awaken and optimize the firing of the neural pathways so more weight can be used with key exercises on the following set. 

6) You must train hard and heavy when using isolation exercises and secondary exercises. These movements work different secondary and supportive muscles allowing you to get stronger on key movements. They can also build up the neural pathways because it's a more concentrated effort.

7) A key movement is the exercise that provides you with the ability to build the most mass and strength. For the torso and legs, the key exercise should be a compound exercise. A key movement for the arms can be an isolation exercise. Secondary exercises for the legs and torso can be either a compound exercise or an isolation exercise.

8) Bodybuilding and power-lifting are not one in the same and if you want to be good at either you'll do well to remember this! When lifting weights you can develop muscles or injuries-the choice is ultimately yours! Use a controlled negative taking about 2 seconds to lower the weight. The positive stroke of each repetition should be somewhat explosive yet controlled to the point it's working the muscles to the fullest extent. Make sure and do a slight pause before doing each rep in order to make the muscles do all the work and to prevent injury. Concentrate on feeling the muscles squeeze and contract as you lift. Anyone who has been in the iron game for any length of time knows theyll experience much better muscle development when they use less weight and a controlled form that allows the muscles to work harder without the use of momentum. The muscles are clueless as to how much weight is being lifted because they only know tension. Its been proven that trainees who focus on the muscle being trained as opposed to how much weight is being lifted will activate more muscle fibers. Im not saying our muscles only react to stress because no top-level competitor could have obtained their size if they where still lifting the same weight loads used as a novice. The muscle building progress occurs by making the exercise as hard as humanly possible and then gradually adding weight to the bar over a period of time while simulataneously using proper periodization. With compound movements smoothly explode the weight faster with full power after completing approximately one fourth of the complete repetition. It should take you about a second to a second and a half to complete the positive stroke when performing heavy compound movements. With isolation movements, you should wait and move the weight faster at about the half way point of the repetition. With full-stretch exercises the muscle and tendons are easily damaged with sudden burst at the beginning of the movement. With isolation movements the positive stroke should take you around 1 ½ seconds to complete! The controlled negative should be around 2 seconds for both categories of exercises. The negative phase builds both muscle and strength! A very critical component that many avoid is peforming a slight pause before engaging in the positive stroke. Most injuries occur during the transition phase between the negative and positive portions of the movement. For example: A rapid lowering of the weight (negative stroke) prior to moving the weight upwards (positive stroke) will create a scene where momentum comes into play. When these forces come together it can exceed the strength of your muscles, joints, and tendons. This is why you must lower the bar with complete control. This does not mean you should do a long pause, but there should be a very brief stopping of the weight to keep momentum out of the picture. You wont be able to lift as much weight on the positive stroke when you do a brief pause at the beginning of each repetition followed by a deliberate movement, but in the long run you'll build a lot more muscle and inguire a lot less injuries. I think a lack of education and an inflated ego is to blame for the bad form being used in gyms across the world. Why some bodybuilders refuse to focus on form and contraction is beyond me? Instead, they go for as much weight as they can possibly lift-hence they end up using other muscles trying to get the weight up besides the targeted muscle group!


9) Perform up to 3 non-fatiguing warm up sets starting at 12 reps and working your way down to 4-6 reps before working cold muscle groups with intense work sets.

10) Take about a 2 minute rest between work sets involving isolation movements and about 3 minutes when using compound movements. With legs you may need around 4 minutes. 

11) Youll need to do moderate intensity aerobics as opposed to HIIT or HIT if at all possible during the entire off-season if possible or you can struggle with being able to fully restore the sympathetic nervous system used during intense weight lifting. 

12. Perform no more than one cardio session per week during the 4-8 week anabolic blast if possible because too much cardio during a high volume phase will decrease insulin sensitivity.

*Important Note:* You have the option of increasing sets and/or adding 1 additional exercises for ancillary bodyparts like traps if they are lagging behind. When using 10 sets for traps choose 1 key movement and 1 secondary exercises. It could go as follows: 5 sets of seated dumbbell shrugs and 5 sets of standing barbell shrugs during the blast. "Forearm work" is optional but highly recommended for most. I would suggest adding some wrist curls and reverse wrist curls to your regimine. Perform approximately 4 to 6 sets of each exercise during a high volume blast. As with traps no heavy low-rep sets are required during the second work set.


*12 Slingshot nutrition principles:* 

1) You must increase overall-caloric intake to put on muscular weight. This needs to be done during a time the body is very sensitive to insulin and other anabolic hormones so more of those calories will be stored as muscle instead of ugly bodyfat. Slingshot training is designed to increase food intake during the 6 week mass phase. The 6-10 week mass phase is made up of a 4-8 week anabolic blast and a 2 week anabolic cruise. Aim to gain 1-2 pounds of body weight per week when going for mass if you need to gain weight. If you only want to harden up, then simply eat at maintenance level during the mass phase while making sure to get in enough protein and healthy fats to help build additional muscle tissue. Calorie intake should remain the same on non-training days in order to aid in repair of damaged muscle tissue. 


2) Youll need to consume 1-1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight on a daily basis. After meeting your protein deductible, consume about 2 grams of carbs for every 1 gram of dietary fat. Going over board with carbs produces too much insulin (a fat storage hormone) which causes you to gain body fat and accelerates the development of chronic diseases. By replacing some carbs with healthy fats (non insulin producing) you can put on muscular weight without as much bodyfat.

3) Those of you with fast metabolisms will need more carb and fat calories to accompany your protein deductible because a fast metabolism burns off carbs and fats at a faster pace than someone with a slower metabolism.

4) Turn catabolic periods (morning on non-workout days and morning/post workout on training days) into anabolic periods by spiking insulin, cholesterol, amino acids/protein and over-all calories during a 6-10 week mass phase. 

5) Those of you who tend to gain bodyfat easily will need to try and eat fewer calories derived from carbs later in the day. But, some carbs are needed for a good nights sleep. 

6) Bodybuilders who gain fat easily will need less over-all hyperinsulinemia (an insulin response to the extreme caused by combining saturated fats from protein sources like red meat and hi glycemic index carbs like baked potatoes). 

7) The majority of your calories should come from lean protein sources, lower glycemic carbs and healthy fats like ***** 3s- 6s, ***** 3 enriched eggs, almonds, smart balance peanut butter, macadamia nut oil, olive oil ,etc. Total calories determined how much weight you will lose or gain, but its macronutrient ratios and the quality of calories that will largely impact how much muscle you lose or gain while making those adjustments. Protein builds muscle, fats help increase strength so you can lift more weight and carbs provide energy to crank out repetitions.

8) Youll need to reduce your protein intake dramatically the first 3 days upon entering the blasting phase so when normal amounts of protein are added back into the diet ,your muscles will latch on to that extra protein and build new muscle tissue. Replace protein calories with clean carbs and keep fat intake about the same. Return to eating normal amounts of protein 3 days later so your muscles will latch on to that extra protein and start building new muscle tissue. I would take in no more than about 100 grams of protein per day for those 3 days. If you advance to 12 week training cycles you can decrease protein intake by about 50% for 7 days as opposed to 3! Advanced bodybuilders should begin reducing protein intake during the last 4 days of the prime while returning to normal amounts 7 days later. Understand here that a very high protein diet can also cause insulin resistance. Obviously this is a problem for off-season bodybuilders. This means that long term bulking with moderate amounts of carbs that accompany protein will be more inclined to increase your blood glucose levels. Monosaturated fats are safe unless over indulged from a calorie stand point. 

9) When you gain bodyfat, the body becomes insulin resistant. So, you must increase your sensitivity to insulin and other anabolic hormones during the anabolic prime. If you are already lean then its not necessary to lose any body weight during this 2 week prime. All that would be required to increase insulin/hormonal sensitivity for lean people is simply dropping all fast-acting anabolic supplements and decreasing the amount of saturated fats and hi-glycemic carbs consumed. If you need to drop weight during the prime but cannot do cardio or the extra cardio is not enough, simply decrease carb calories. Those of you who struggle with gaining bodyfat easy or who have gained too much adipose tissue during the 6 week mass phase will need to try and lose about 1-2 pounds of body fat per week during the 2 week anabolic prime. Do not go overboard by losing too much weight. You should never go hungry during the prime. This is not pre-contest its simply a prime. All body types will be required to eat less saturated fat and hi GI carbs during the prime. The leaner you become the more saturated fats and hi GI carbs you'll be able to consume during an anabolic prime and still increase hormonal sensitivity. This means being able to come back and gain additional muscle tissue during the following mass phase without as much body fat!

10) Eat 5 to 6 meals per day.

11) Drink some caffeine before you train with weights but do not over do it. Caffeine awakens the nervous system and decrease pain during intense training. 

12) Carb cycling is the superior way to "gain muscle" during the mass phase and "lose fat" during the prime. Keeping carbs/calories in check 5 days per week during the off-season is the best way for all somatotypes to add lean muscle mass without putting on as much bodyfat and getting too smooth. On the other hand, aggressively increasing caloric and carb intake twice a week will actually help prevent the build-up of adipose tissue. The body responds in a positive manner when 2 non-consecutive calorie/carb up days are included each week. It does so by driving up anabolic hormones and increasing thyroid hormone output-hence speeding up the metabolism and increasing lean muscle mass. When carbs are constantly kept in check, your body adapts and the metabolism slows down. Insulin is needed for muscle repair. Keeping carbs under control for too long will sabatoge muscle gains and your bodys fat burning potential since muscle burns calories. Carbing up must be done as I have suggested or you will gain bodyfat and decrease insulin sensitivity. In general, I would sugest you increase overall carb calories by 1500 during one day of the week and by a whopping 2000 on the second carb up day (cheat day). Keep in mind that a carb up day and a cheat day are not one in the same! Eating less carbs/calories 5 days per week helps keep body fat levels in check while increasing carbs/calories intake twice a week encourages your body to burn more body fat for fuel. Focus on making one calorie/carb up day a clean eating day full of complex carbs and have some junk food like pizza during the second calorie/carb up day (preferably after leg day). A good plan is to have one calorie/carb up day the day after training legs because thats when youll find your self the hungriest. Bumping up the nutrition the day after training back is another good idea since its also a very demanding group to train. By using this approach you will kill two birds with one stone! If you begin to gain to much bodyfat during the 6 week mass phase simply take away some carb calories even if it puts you below the 2-1 carb to fat ratio. If your carbs are already low then you will need to reduce fats inorder to have an adequate supply of glycogen to fuel workouts. Set aside a designated cheat day once a week (my preference is Saturday after leg day) where you go wild on the unclean carbs within reason. Splurge according to your metabolism. Start carbing up twice a week during the 2nd week of the 6 week mass phase and continue throughout. No need in counting calories with unclean carb up/calorie up day. You can have Pizza, Mexican food, etc. Make sure and consume adequate protein. Drink a protein shake with these meals if needed. Low fat products like cereal, oats, baked chips, fat free pancakes and syrup, wheat thins, fruit, fat free ice cream, etc work great. The extra sugar is going to boost your metabolism, make you sharper in regards to your diet the rest of the week and give you something to look forward to-big-time. You have to be disciplined but you need a day to look forward to each week where you can ease the cravings for junk food. By night-time your muscles will be absolutely full and vascular from all the extra glycogen stored in the muscles. You should use a 3 lower-1 higher-2 lower-1 higher carb/calorie rotation. Monday-low, Tuesday-low, Wednesday-high (carbs clean on the first carb up day (day 3), Thursday-low, Friday-low, Saturday-high (cheat day), Sunday-low. Add in some junk food carbs like pizza on the second carb up day (day 6 Saturday). Increase calories by around 1500 as a baseline on the first carb up day (for i.e. Wednesdays) and by around 2000 as a basleine on the second carb up/cheat day (for i.e. Saturdays). Carb up/calorie up according to your metabolism. There is no set limit in the offseason. For starters, I recommend 2 carb grams for each fat gram consumed after having met your protein deductible. You have the option of matching carb grams for fat grams on lower carb days to make even leaner gains after reaching your protein deductible or you can consume around 1.5 carb grams for each fat gram consumed. Increase cals gradually in 300-500 weekly increments to keep bodyfat levels low. Experiment to find your sweet spot!

*To recap:* 

A) Cycle carbs during prime, 3 low, day 4 +1500 or so, 2 days low, day 7 +2000 or so. The figures above are just a baseline. You'll have to experiement to see which works best for you! Some may eat upwards of an additional 2,000 cals or so on their biggest carb up day..

B) You need two carb/cal up days during the first week of the prime but no cheat days because saturated fats and hi GI carbs are to be avoided as much as possible. A lot of body weight should not be lost in the 2 week prime, if any at all. Just some body fat if needed. 

C) Beginning week 2 of the blast-2 carb loading days should be utlized with the second carb load being more pronounced (a cheat day).

Think of it as the same things as the 3 lower-1 higher-2 lower-1 higher weekly carb rotation used by pro-bodybuilders to get ripped before a competition, in exception to the fact, you will be trying to shock your system to gain muscle weight as opposed to losing body fat. Monday-low, Tuesday-low, Wednesday-high (carbs clean on the first carb up day (day 3) after training lats a hard body part, Thursday-low, Friday-low, Saturday-high (have cheat day) because leg training on friday will make you hungry, Sunday-low. Add in some junk food carbs like pizza with the second carb up day (day 6 Saturday). The results will be dramatic-moslty in muscle weight gain with less adipose tissue!



When priming the body for future gains you should try and cut out as much saturated fat and hi GI carbs as possible (dependent on your metabolism) but you can keep the two higher carb days in tact. So, no insulin spikes are needed during the 2 week prime and this includes post-workout and breakfast! I recommend having only 1 cheat meal on the cheat day when priming. When you take the lower insulin route, the body drops some bodyfat. On the other side of the coin, your metabolism will stall over-time. The body adapts very fast so increasing carbs/cals twice a week during the prime helps keep the metabolism from slowing down and it keeps you from losing too much muscle weight. I cannot stress enough how imporant it is not go overboard as some have already done with calorie restrictions during the prime. Doing so will create a catabolic state (muscle wasting) as opposed to a controlled catabolic state (preserving muscle and priming the body for future growth).

*Eating for more muscle mass*

The anabolic prime involves adding more aerobics if needed to improve insulin sensitivity and/or dropping a small amount of calories from carbs and or fats, as well as dropping all anabolic supplements along with most saturated fats and high glycemic index carbs for 2 weeks. During the anabolic prime, the diet will consist mostly of lower glycemic index carbs, healthy fats, and slow releasing proteins to harden the musculature and enhance hormonal sensitivity. You'll need to prime the body to improve insulin resistance so you can enter a mass phase (composed of a 4-8 blast and a 2 week cruising phase) and put on more muscle weight as opposed to fat weight. A person with a poor metabolism wont be able to grow muscle and keep bodyfat levels low because they are insulin resistant. Anyone who wants to succeed in building a better body must establish outstanding insulin sensitivity by changing their BMR. 

You drop protein intake by around half for a whole week while you prepare to enter a mass phase. This is to be done during the last 4 days of the prime and during the first 3 three days upon entering the anabolic blast. On day 1 of the anabolic blasting phase you can start taking anabolic supplements like creatine and leucine to increase nitrogen retention and protein synthesis. After a two-week prime, you have now created an environment for amazing muscular-strength gains. During the blast you have the option of making muscular weight gains or just getting leaner by eating at maintenance level the proper calories and macronutrient ratios. An increase in overall calories is made through eating a clean-balanced diet that now includes a few more saturated fats from protein sources, some higher glycemic index carbs for breakfast and post workout, and any anabolic supplement you chose to use. The faster your metabolism, the more saturated fats from protein sources and the more hi glycemic carbs you can consume without compromising energy levels and health. 

Carb/calorie cycling works best! Low carbs days have fewer calories, while higher carb days, have more calories. Fats should remain the same so the muscles will fill out to the max. The body gets accustomed to a repetitive diet and one should also manipulate their carb/calorie intake while leaving fats and proteins alone. 

Keeping carbs/calories in check 5 days per week during the off-season is the best way for all somatotypes to add lean muscle mass without putting on as much bodyfat and getting overly smooth. In addition, aggressively increasing caloric and carb intake twice a week will actually help prevent the build-up of adipose tissue while increasing lean mass. The body responds in a positive manner when 2 non-consecutive calorie/carb up days are included each week because the extra carb/calories tricks the metabolism into working harder to burn off the extra food. It does so by driving up anabolic hormones and increasing thyroid hormone output-hence speeding up the metabolism and increasing lean muscle mass. When carbs and calories are constantly kept in check, your body adapts and the metabolism slows down. Insulin is needed for muscle repair. Keeping carbs under control for too long will sabotage muscle gains and your body fat burning potential since muscle burns calories. Increasing caloric intake by way of carbing up is best done as I have suggested or you can gain more bodyfat and decrease insulin sensitivity at a much faster rate. Loading up on carbs/calories twice a week increases protein synthesis by increasing amino acid up take in muscle cells. 


*Eating to lose bodyfat*

Just as you have to periodize your training, the nutrition plan must also be periodized. Staying on a low calorie/low carb diet for too long will not just lead to fat loss, but a lot of muscle loss as well. A huge mistake most people make when trying to lose body fat is sticking with the same exact calorie-carb reduced meal plan seven days a week. This will not work optimally because the body has a finely tuned system that protects itself from starvation mode. When the body feels threatened it begins to store bodyfat as opposed to releasing it after only a short few weeks. By including two weekly carb up/calorie up days it tricks the human body into believing its getting a huge calorie surplus and hence negating the slowing down of the metabolism that comes from calorie depletion. Protein does not need to be reduced twice a week when dieting down because the body can readily use protein for fuel when in a calorie deficit. 
Relying on fibrous carbs helps improve ones conditioning. Everyone should think of high-fiber foods as a diet aid. Every carb you take in should have a decent amount of fiber in it. Slowing down carb absorption also helps keep your energy up longer during the day when dieting. If you take in 50 grams of carbs that are absorbed quickly, you're going to process them quickly, and then you're going to feel tired and depleted. When you take in the same amount of carbs with a high amount of fiber, they'll stay in your system longer, and you'll have a lot more energy. The fiber also slows down the digestion of protein. The longer that it takes your body to process the protein, the more efficiently it will use each gram!

*I continue to read a lot about the separation of carbs and fats in the same meal.* 

It's been my experience that separating carbs and fats is the best route when trying to lose bodyfat or when staying at maintenance levels and leaning out. When trying to gain as much size-strength humanly possible you need to eat both carbs and fats in the same meals along with your protein. Doing so produces a synergistic muscle building effect that trumps what the separation of carbs and fats can provide.

Take this information and apply it to your goals. My fat intake is pretty low right now since I am in a cutting phase using carb cycling. Most of my fats are for dinner in the form of olive oil/meat and my pre-bedtime meal is smart balance peanut butter/whey shake. Carb/protein meals are utlized earlier in the day for energy when carb cycling. At night you need less carbs unless you train late. When you are not in ketosis you'll need the carbs for energy. When you are in ketosis you need more fats for energy. I am of the opinion that carb cycling is safer when used long but ketosis is still a great way to lose bodyfat and preserve muscle size when calories are reduced gradually. When following carb cycling or ketosis, calories can be reduced by around 300 in weekly increments when cardio is not used. If you eventually reach a sticking point with cardio cals can still be reduced.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*12 Slingshot nutrition principles:* 

1) You must increase overall-caloric intake to put on muscular weight. This needs to be done during a time the body is very sensitive to insulin and other anabolic hormones so more of those calories will be stored as muscle instead of ugly bodyfat. Slingshot training is designed to increase food intake during the 6 week mass phase. The 6 week mass phase is made up of a 4 week “anabolic blast” and a 2 week “anabolic cruise”. Aim to gain 1-2 pounds of body weight per week when going for mass. Calorie intake should remain the same on non-training days in order to aid in repair of damaged muscle tissue. 


2) You’ll need to consume 1.25-1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight on a daily basis. After meeting your protein deductible, consume a bout 2 grams of carbs for every 1 gram of dietary fat. Going over board with carbs produces too much insulin (a fat storage hormone) which causes you to gain body fat and accelerates the development of chronic diseases. By replacing some carbs with healthy fats (non insulin producing) you can put on muscular weight without as much bodyfat.

3) Those of you with fast metabolisms will need more carb and fat calories to accompany your protein deductible because a fast metabolism burns off carbs and fats at a faster pace than someone with a slower metabolism.

4) Turn catabolic periods (morning on non-workout days and post workout on training days) into anabolic periods by spiking insulin, cholesterol, amino acids/protein and over-all calories during a 6 week mass phase. 

5) Those of you who tend to gain bodyfat easily will need to try and eat fewer calories derived from carbs later in the day. But, some carbs are needed for a good nights sleep. 

6) Bodybuilders who gain fat easily will need less over-all hyperinsulinemia (an insulin response to the extreme caused by combining saturated fats from protein sources like red meat and hi glycemic index carbs like baked potatoes). 

7) The majority of your calories should come from lean protein sources, lower glycemic carbs and healthy fats like ***** 3’s- 6’s, ***** 3 enriched eggs, almonds, smart balance peanut butter, macadamia nut oil, olive oil ,etc. Total calories determined how much weight you will lose or gain, but its macronutrient ratios and the quality of calories that will largely impact how much muscle you lose or gain while making those adjustments. Protein builds muscle, fats help increase strength so you can lift more weight and carbs provide energy to crank out repetitions. During this 4 week “anabolic blast” you want to try and consume around 1 gram of fat for every 2 grams of carbohydrates. This means if you ingest 200 grams of carbs you’ll want to try and get in about 100 grams of fat. It may sound like a lot of fat grams to some of you, but this is the best kept nutritional secret for making leaner muscle mass gains and increasing strength! It has been exciting for me as a professional trainer to watch physical transformations by those who have never utilized higher amounts of calories through healthy fats such as olive oil and ***** 3-6s. When bodybuilder’s consume the same total calories per day as they had been prior to switching over to a higher fat intake, they not only lose bodyfat, they also are able to increase both muscle mass and strength. I’m here to tell you, healthy dietary fats makes a huge difference in how many calories you can consume without getting fat! It’s the same scenario as having to bump up essential fatty acids in order to see improvements in body composition when dieting down for a competition. This is simple to explain. Since essential fatty acids do not elicit an insulin response like carbs and protein, less of those calories will be stored as adipose tissue. Healthy fats such as fatty fish, olive oil, flax seed oil, macadamia nut oil, mixed nuts, almonds and natural peanut butter/butter like Smart Balance are great for gaining muscular weight. Whole eggs contain a mixture of both saturated fats and ***** 3’s. You can consume as many whole *****-3 eggs (egglands best brand) as you desire since most of the saturated fat has been replaced with Heart Healthy *****-3 Fats. Many healthy fats can be added to your protein shakes, oatmeal, put on salads, and put on top of baked foods such as chicken to increase the body’s production of an anabolic substance called prostaglandins and to increase testosterone levels . Most love baked fish or chicken in macadamia nut oil or olive oil. Get creative! Healthy fats spare the burning of glycogen allowing less carbs to be eaten and making the carbs you eat go a further distance before being burned for fuel. They also accelerate the formation of new glycogen by stimulating the receptors on the muscles to draw carbs into the muscle. Healthy fats not only help burn off body fat they are anabolic and are used as a fuel source to spare protein. *Muscle cells are made up of both protein and fat. You won't build a lot of additional muscle tissue without consuming both fat and protein. You must eat enough of both to repair your cell membranes. Eating more healthy fats is not just about increasing anabolic hormones; it's about muscle repair!!!*

It’s only when carbohydrate intake is very low for your particular body type that you have to worry about the body using amino acids as a fuel source. If you have a very physical job or play sports then you can bump up the carb intake as needed. Consuming a higher ratio of carbohydrate grams than fat grams offers better gains and faster recovery. There is absolutely no question about this. Carbs provide the energy necessary for intense workouts more efficiently than fats and protein and are necessary for amino acids to work. You want to be holding a little water in the off-season. When carbs replenish glycogen in the muscles, it makes them more anabolic. Consuming too many carbs during a mass phase will definitely result in bloating and unwanted fatty deposits. A serious problem with most weight lifters off-season diets is they consume way too many calories through the ingestion of carbs and begin to get puffy and fat. This is because their bodies are never called upon to use the stored bodyfat for energy. If you consume carbs in excess you are going to under-feed your body with protein and fats needed for maximum protein synthesis. When your glycogen deposits are already full, excess carbs will be turned into unattractive bodyfat when in a calorie surplus! 

In the off-season you’ll need to have less concern of gaining some additional body fat. You cannot build muscle during the 6 week mass phase without accumulating some adipose unless your a rich person who can afford to inject 10 ius or more of Growth Hormone on a daily basis. If you attempt to stay lean year-round, you will sabotage your efforts in becoming as muscular as humanly possible. If you want more muscle size you cannot be constantly worrying about body fat levels. If you are a bodybuilder trying to put on pure lean muscle without any added body fat, you are going to have very small gains! It’s okay to have that smooth look in the off- season because your body needs that time to grow from eating higher calorie foods in order to pack on muscle size. The top pro and amateur bodybuilders do not look in contest shape all year long as some of you may have been led to believe. The pictures you see in the muscle magazines are taken the day after a contest after they have dieted down hard for many weeks using stimulants and are using diurectics. 

Understand here that muscle is much harder to build than fat. I also want you to understand it’s easier to lose fat than muscle because muscle is rather easy to maintain while dieting off body fat. All too often people have a hard time comprehending the fact that when they can gain 4 pounds of muscle and 2 pounds of bodyfat during a 6-week mass phase they’re actually becoming leaner. Obviously if you gain 4 pounds of bodyfat and only a half pound of muscle your losing leanness, but even if you gain 4 pounds of muscle and 4 pounds of bodyfat you still come out even-hence you’ll have more muscle mass than ever before. After the 2 week priming phase you will keep the muscle and lose fat-hence improve your lean body mass to bodyfat ratio even further! 

The key to the entire muscular weight gaining process is learning how to manipulate both training and calorie factors. Diet is not 90% of how you look unless it’s right before a bodybuilding competition. Diet is about 50% and training makes up the rest. You can eat the perfect diet, but if you don’t lift to get progressively stronger by reducing training volume in a highly specialized training phase or you neglect to increase training volume in a highly specialized training phases in order obtain a full muscle pump after having made additional strength gains, you will not be turning a lot of heads when you walk down the street unless you are a genetic freak. On the other hand, you can eat what’s considered a less than optimal diet for gaining size and people will still take notice as long as you train properly. By combining the proper nutrition with the proper training you get the best of both worlds! 

Insulin spikes should be kept to only 2 per day on weight lifting days and at peak times for everyone in order to stay leaner and have steadier energy levels. The body performs best with 2 daily cholesterol, amino acid, insulin and calorie spikes from foods like whole milk, eggs yolks and red meat to increases size-strength to the maximum on the days you weight train. Only one spike is needed on the days you do not lift weights and this spike should occur during breakfast. Saturated fat is a natural precursor to testosterone . And foods such as red meat is choke-full of pro-inflammatory fats that increase muscle mass. It should be no surprise that a steak and potato combo will result in serious muscle growth. Additional calories should be consumed throughout the day (depending on your metabolism), especially during the 2 most catabolic periods of the day (breakfast and post workout) in order to minimize fat gains caused by insulin, cholesterol, amino acid, and calorie spikes. On non-training days the second “anabolic meal” can be eaten at any time that’s convenient for you-“my preference is dinner”. If you created very high insulin levels and consumed just as many calories during the 3-4 smaller meals, less would end up in muscle stores to promote recovery and more of those calories would be stored as fat- hence body composition would get worse over time. When you consume more calories and spike insulin, cholesterol, and amino acids during breakfast and after exercise, more calories will be absorbed and go towards muscle recovery and growth as opposed to being stored as fat. This means body composition will improve over time! And the body's metabolism revs up more efficiently after a somewhat "dirty meal” than after a “clean meal” when eaten during catabolic periods. That said, the bulk of your dietary fat and carb intake should still come in the form of healthy fats like raw nuts/oils and carbs ranging on the lower end of the glycemic index scale such as steel cut oats. **Total calories determined how much weight you will lose or gain, but macronutrient ratios determines how much muscle you will lose or gain while making those calorie adjustments. * * 




8) You’ll need to reduce your protein intake dramatically the first 3 days upon entering the blasting phase so when normal amounts of protein are added back into the diet ,your muscles will latch on to that extra protein and build new muscle tissue. Replace protein calories with clean carbs and keep fat intake about the same. Return to eating normal amounts of protein 3 days later so your muscles will latch on to that extra protein and start building new muscle tissue. 8) You’ll need to reduce your protein intake dramatically the first 3 days upon entering the blasting phase so when normal amounts of protein are added back into the diet ,your muscles will latch on to that extra protein and build new muscle tissue. Replace protein calories with clean carbs and keep fat intake about the same. Return to eating normal amounts of protein 3 days later so your muscles will latch on to that extra protein and start building new muscle tissue. *As you advance you can decrease protein intake by about 50% for 7 days as opposed to 3!* Advanced bodybuilders should begin reducing protein intake during the last 4 days of the prime while returning to nornal amounts 7 days later. Understand here that a very high protein diet can also cause insulin resistance. Obviously this is a problem for off-season bodybuilders. This means that long term bulking with moderate amounts of carbs that accompany protein will be more inclined to increase your blood glucose levels. Monosaturated fats are safe unless over indulged from a calorie stand point. 


9) When you gain bodyfat, the body becomes insulin resistant. So, you must increase your sensitivity to insulin and other anabolic hormones during the anabolic prime. If you are already lean then it’s not necessary to lose any body weight during this 2 week prime. All that would be required to increase insulin/hormonal sensitivity for lean people is simply dropping all fast-acting anabolic supplements and decreasing the amount of saturated fats and hi-glycemic carbs consumed. If you need to drop weight during the prime but cannot do cardio or the extra cardio is not enough, simply decrease carb calories. Those of you who struggle with gaining bodyfat easy or who have gained too much adipose tissue during the 6 week mass phase will need to try and lose about 1-2 pounds of body fat per week during the 2 week anabolic prime. Do not go overboard by losing too much weight. You should never go hungry during the prime. This is not pre-contest it’s simply a prime. All body types will be required to eat less saturated fat and hi GI carbs during the prime. The leaner you become the more saturated fats and hi GI carbs you'll be able to consume during an anabolic prime and still increase hormonal sensitivity. This means being able to come back and gain additional muscle tissue during the following 6 week mass phase without as much body fat!

10) Eat 5 to 6 meals per day.

11) Drink some caffeine before you train with weights but do not over do it. Caffeine awakens the nervous system and decrease pain during intense training. 

12) 12) Keeping carbs/calories in check 5 days per week during the off-season is the best way for all somatotypes to add lean muscle mass without putting on as much bodyfat and getting too smooth. On the other hand, aggressively increasing caloric and carb intake twice a week will actually help prevent the build-up of adipose tissue. The body responds in a positive manner when 2 non-consecutive calorie/carb up days are included each week. It does so by driving up anabolic hormones and increasing thyroid hormone output-hence speeding up the metabolism and increasing lean muscle mass. When carbs are constantly kept in check, your body adapts and the metabolism slows down. Eating less carbs/calories 5 days per week helps keep body fat levels in check while increasing carbs/calories intake twice a week encourages your body to burn more body fat for fuel. Focus on making one calorie/carb up day a clean eating day full of complex carbs and have some junk food like pizza during the second calorie/carb up day (preferably after leg day). A good plan is to have one calorie/carb up day the day after training legs because that’s when you’ll find your self the hungriest. Bumping up the nutrition the day after training back is another good idea since it’s also a very demanding group to train. By using this approach you will kill two birds with one stone! If you begin to gain to much bodyfat during the 6 week mass phase simply take away some carb calories even if it puts you below the 2-1 carb to fat ratio. If your carbs are already low then you will need to reduce fats inorder to have an adequate supply of glycogen to fuel workouts. Set aside a designated cheat day once a week (my preference is Saturday after leg day) where you go wild on the unclean carbs within reason. Carbs should replace fat calories for the most part. Splurge according to your metabolism. Start carbing up twice a week during the 2nd week of the 6 week mass phase and continue throughout. No need in counting calories with unclean carb up/calorie up day. You can have Pizza, Mexican food, etc. Make sure and consume adequate protein. Drink a protein shake with these meals if needed. Low fat products like cereal, oats, baked chips, fat free pancakes and syrup, wheat thins, fruit, fat free ice cream, etc work great. The extra sugar is going to boost your metabolism, make you sharper in regards to your diet the rest of the week and give you something to look forward to-“big-time”. You have to be disciplined but you need a day to look forward to each week where you can ease the cravings for junk food. By night-time your muscles will be absolutely full and vascular from all the extra glycogen stored in the muscles! *You should use a 3 lower-1 higher-2 lower-1 higher carb/calorie rotation*. Monday-low, Tuesday-low, Wednesday-high (carbs clean on the first carb up day (day 3), Thursday-low, Friday-low, Saturday-high (cheat day), Sunday-low. Add in some junk food carbs like pizza on the second carb up day (day 6 Saturday). Increase calories by around 500 as a baseline on the first carb up day (for i.e. Wednesdays) and by around 1000 as a basleine on the second carb up/cheat day (for i.e. Saturdays). Carb up/calorie up according to your metabolism. There is no set limit in the offseason. As a baseline I recommend 2 carb grams for each fat gram consumed after having met your protein deductible. You have the option of matching carb grams for fat grams on lower carb days to make even leaner gains after reaching your protein deductible or you can consume around 1.5 carb grams for each fat gram consumed. Experiment to find your sweet spot!


*Important Note:* When priming the body for future gains you should try and cut out as much saturated fat and hi GI carbs as possible (dependent on your metabolism) but you can keep the two higher carb days in tact. So, no insulin spikes are needed during the 2 week prime and this includes post-workout and breakfast! I recommend having only 1 cheat meal on the cheat day when priming. When you take the lower insulin route, the body drops some bodyfat. On the other side of the coin, your metabolism will stall over-time. The body adapts very fast so increasing carbs/cals twice a week during the prime helps keep the metabolism from slowing down and it keeps you from losing too much muscle weight. I cannot stress enough how imporant it is not go overboard as some have already done with calorie restrictions during the prime. Doing so will create a catabolic state (muscle wasting) as opposed to a controlled catabolic state (preserving muscle and priming the body for future growth).

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Returns you get for your effort.*

You get the most returns for your efforts with the first 3 sets for any given body part. Regardless of how many different exercises you perform for a given bodypart the ability to generate intensity is reduced considerably by the time you finish set # 5. Considerably less and less muscle tissue will be broken down with each consecutive set there after. After that point, the curve starts to taper off but 6 sets still provides gains. After 6 sets the curve continues to slope down and you will obtain even less results for your efforts! This must be taken into consideration when trying to gain strength. 

There's a strong correlation between getting the most returns for your efforts during the first 5 sets of an exercise and increasing your odds of developing an over-use injury when exceeding 5 sets. Your ability to generate intensity using only 1 exercise for a particular body part will be greatly diminished by the time you've finished 5 sets. By switching over to a second exercise after doing 5 sets of the first exercise, you will increase the returns you get for your efforts during the second exercise because you'll be working from a different angle. The second exercise will fully breakdown down the remaining muscle fibers that are present within the muscle group. This means trying to go past that point by inserting a 3rd exercise would be a complete waste of time because the entire muscle has already been broken down. By doing 5 sets a piece with your two main exercises you will break down more muscle tissue and gain more strength than if you were to perform 20 sets with 5 different exercises. Performing upwards of 16-20 sets for a body part in one session will cause you to waste a lot of time because a muscle no longer fires with optimal force once you go past doing 10-12 sets. Regardless of how many different exercises you use for a particular body part, the ability to generate intensity is over with after 12 work sets. This must be taken into consideration when trying to gain size. 

Performing more than 10-12 sets for any body part will make you refrain from using great intensity on every work set. For instance, if you were on your 5th set for quads, and you knew you had 15 sets left using 3 different exercises, you wouldn't push yourself nearly as hard as if you were on your 5th set for quads, and you knew you only had 5 sets left with only 1 other exercise. After completing 10-12 sets for a body part, it's virtually impossible to generate enough intensity to further break down any substantial amount of muscle tissue. By trying to do so, it creates a scenario where the Central Nervous System and joints have to work harder to keep moving the weights while the muscles are working less. You can only stimulate the muscles so much in any given training session. After reaching the point of diminishing returns, high volume trainers who train each body part using 16-20 sets have to over-strain to try and make up for the muscles inability to put forth effort. This creates tons of stress and possible injuries to the muscles, tendons, and joints. When fatigue is so great that stabilizers and synergists (which generally give out faster than the prime movers) become too tired to allow maintenance of proper form, you're asking for an injury. Train till the muscles gives out; not the joints!

*FACT:* Adding in a few extra sets after the completion of 10-12 work sets is not going to do anything but lengthen your workout and hamper the recovery process. The muscle is sufficiently stressed and fatigued already. Lastly, the extra sets would expose you to injury through over-use!


*Training past good failure.*


Powerlifter’s and those who compete in the strongest man/woman competitions have learned the value of preventing injuries and nervous system destruction by not training beyond momentary muscular failure. Taking less away from the body allows it to recuperate faster, meaning the overcompensation process (where strength and growth occurs) can conclude sooner and with consistency. Using excessive body english to reach absolute muscular failure or beyond (the point you can no longer budge a weight), especially with heavy work loads, creates great demand on the tendons, joints, and nervous system. 

Your goal as a bodybuilder should be to increase the weight on the bar through a Progressive Overload and train with great intensity, not training to the point where someone has to pull the barbell off your chest on the last rep or assist you on the final repetition. Your goal as a bodybuilder is not to avoid training to failure; it’s to avoid training to the wrong kind of failure. The ideal situation is to reach as close to muscular failure as possible, but in a way that will induce maximum stimulus to the muscle fibers without causing injury or impairing the Central Nervous System. I call this good failure because it is the absolute best way to train for maximum size. 

** * I’ve experimented with training past failure and was very un-satisfied with the results. After making the switch to stopping at good failure, everyone’s results, including my own, have been nothing short of miraculous in comparison.* ** 


*Slingshot Anabolic Cycles*

It’s very common for fast acting anabolic /androgenic steroids to be used by the drug enhanced bodybuilder for 6 weeks at a time. After gaining mass-strength for 6 weeks they take 2 weeks off (prime the body for future growth) and begin another 6 week mass cycle of different steroids or more of the same. Top level bodybuilders do not run long steroid cycles and then go off the drugs for lengthy periods of time. Doing so would keep them in a viscous cycle of making gains then losing most of the gains they worked so hard to obtain. This is very important to understand because the same rule applies to natural bodybuilders using legal anabolic agents like creatine and amino acids in various forms.

Top level competitive bodybuilders who are chemically enhanced make much better gains and keep more of their gains by doing long drawn out cycles. In fact, most never go off all the drugs. Their base drugs usually consist of a slow acting testosterone and/or a slow acting anabolic. These top level competitors run these drugs as their base throughout the whole duration of the off-season. In order to free more testosterone during a 6 week mass phase they generally add a fast acting oral steroid and/or a fast acting ester of the injectable version and run it along with the base at a high dose. Some even opt to throw in a different slow acting ester than what’s used for the base. Upon completion of a 6 week mass cycle, they drop all the drugs for a 2 week period in exception to the base. This is done in order to prime the body so they can make additional gains by going back to the same drugs or changing over to different drugs altogether for another 6 weeks. They also drastically reduce training volume during the 2 week period when fewer drugs are used. You might ask "Why would they reduce their dosages for two weeks as opposed to continuing"? It’s because at that point their body will become desensitized to the powerful drugs and their receptors will be fully saturated. If you steroid users stay on fast acting drugs past the 6 week point and continued with the same protocol, you begin doing more harm than good because SHGB levels will begin elevating and cortisol levels will increase-hence gains come to a screeching halt. Drugs like insulin are often added during a 6 week mass phase while growth hormone is usually run as a base throughout most of the year. A positive nitrogen balance is a primary anabolic indicator of an anabolic agent and this will dissipate if the dosages are not continually increased or cycled properly. 

The same dosage of synthetic testosterone starts losing it’s effectiveness after having been active in the body for only 6 weeks. The same rule applies to anabolic agent like creatine that can be purchased over-the–counter by natural bodybuilders. People who administer a slow acting testosterone begin having an increase in libido during their 3rd week of administering the drug. The majority of their gains are made during week 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, and 8. A decrease in libido occurs after 8 weeks into the cycle. What this means is they have already begun to enter a catabolic state after having the drug peaking in their system for 6 weeks. Your goal should be to use enough legal anabolics and/or anabolic/androgenic steroids to stimulate your receptors so muscle and strength gains can be achieved while avoiding over-saturated receptors. Receptor down regulation, which is a decrease in the amount of a steroid being utilized by a cell, will begin to occur in about 6 weeks whether a person is natural or drug enhanced. You might ask? “What does this have to do with natural bodybuilding?” Everything!!! The Slingshot Training System is about working with the body’s Action/Reaction factors. It takes manipulating training volume along with use of enough legal anabolics (including the proper combinations of food) to stimulate the receptors so muscle and strength gains can be achieved while avoiding over-saturated receptors. Receptor down regulation, which is a decrease in the amount of a steroid being utilized by a cell, will begin to occur in about 6 weeks whether you are a natural or a drug enhanced bodybuilder. the body can be coached into producing more of its own anabolic steroids under the right conditions. By adding the most powerful legal anabolic substances known to man for 6 weeks, you will coincide with the way many steroid users make their best gains. 

I have done extensive research on the muscle building effects of anabolic steroids and how advanced bodybuilders use them to get big. You simply start out by intentionally creating a controlled catabolic state over a 2 week time span in order to down-regulate anabolic hormones and receptor sites for androgens. During this time you do very little weight volume and add aerobic work. Protein calories remain unchanged while carbs and/or fat calories are slightly decreased. During this period you’ll need to drop more carb calories than fat because moderate intensity aerobics burns off more fat calories than carb calories even though a mixtire of fuel is always being used. Effort is put into consuming more lean proteins, healthy fats and slow burning carbs. After a 2 week “anabolic prime”, muscle mass gains are maximized by proceeding into a 4 week “blasting phase” when androgen receptor sites are up-regulated and every anabolic hormone in the body is at its peak. During this highly anabolic state, training volume and weight load capacity are increased in order to break down additional muscle tissue while all forms of aerobic work are dropped. Extra calories are consumed in the form of more carbs and fats while daily protein intake remains at around 1.25-1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight. 

To increase lean body mass further the most powerful legal anabolic supplements are added to the 6 week mass phase to increase strength, increase protein synthesis, and decrease protein breakdown. These anabolic supplements are always taken during the two most catabolic periods of the day (before breakfast and after working out) to enhance their rate of absorption. Adaptation begins to set in after the 4 week “blasting phase” and then a 2 week “cruising phase” is taken to allow the muscle-strength gains to become fully manifested and also give the body time to ensure the gains are permanent. During this 2 week period the only things you’ll do differently as compared to the 4 week blasting phase is drop weight training volume. Diet and supplement usage will remain unchanged and aerobics are increased to keep nutrient absorption at a high level. The bigger your muscles become by following these 3 anabolic training cycles, the more receptors they create. Thus, you increase your body’s capacity to use larger amounts of exogenous hormones (its own naturally produced hormones). 

I refer to this entire 8 week macro-cycle as *Slingshot Periodization.* These legal anabolic cycles mimic the illegal anabolic cycles being used by many top level professional bodybuilders behind the scenes, making it the best system in existence for gaining size and strength when utilized by natural and drug enhanced bodybuilders. 


*Slingshot Pyramiding*

I have found *Slingshot Pyramiding* to be the best way to increase both strength and muscular size. Warming up the right way and starting out with a medium rep set 1 rep shy of absolute failure before performing a heavy low rep set with key movements allows you to take a much bigger jump in weight during a low rep set without becoming injured. For example: Here's a chest work using 2 exercise for 10 sets during the blast. Decline bench press- 1st warm up set 135lbs-12 reps, 2nd warm up set 175lbs-6 reps, 3rd warm up set 185 lbs-4 reps, 1st work set 250 lbs for 8 reps (“PREP SET” stopping 1 rep shy of good failure). 2nd work set/heavy-set 350 lbs-4 reps to good failure)-“wait an extra minute before performing this 2 work set”, 3rd work set 275 lbs for 8 to good failure, 4th work set 265 lbs for 8 reps to good failure, 5th work set 225 lbs for 12 reps to good failure. 

More weight can be used during the low rep set (4 to 6 reps) when utilizing the Slingshot Pyramiding Scheme. I’ve had multitudes of trainees obtain a new personal record on key movements the first time using this pyramiding scheme and they continue doing so because they are doing it right for the first time in their life! If you tried doing the heaviest set during the first work set, the muscles would not be pumped sufficiently to contract at full force-hence the chance of being injured would be greater. On the other hand, if you wait until the third or last work set to go heavy, it will decreases performance due to excess fatigue-hence increase your chance for injury. You’ve got to do the heaviest work set when the muscle is at its strongest! The advantage is catching the body off guard! I call this Slingshot Pyramiding because it “hurls” a burst of intensity to the muscles during the “heaviest work-set” on the key movements for each bodypart. The best way to surprise the muscles on the final work set when using key movements during the “anabolic blast” is with an intense burn out set composed of higher reps (12-15). These will completely fatigue the stronger regions of the muscle and in return activate some of the more stubborn dormant muscle fibers. Next you would change to the 2nd exercise for that body part. It could be an isolation exercise or another compound movement (which ever works best for you!). No prep set is needed because the heaviest work set is performed last. Work set # 1 would be a high rep set to good failure. Work set # 2 would be a medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 3 is medium rep set to good failure. Work set # 4 is a medium rep set to good failure and work set # 5 would be a low rep set to break down the muscle group in its entirety. Secondary exercises are considered a more un-natural movement and this is the reason for doing the lowest rep set last when not as much weight can be lifted. This will help preserve the joints and tendons. 

Sample using 2 exercises for 3 sets during 2 week prime.
1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 12-15 reps


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 12-15 reps 

*(3 high rep sets during anabolic prime when using 2 exercises per major body part)*

Sample using 2 exercises for 10 sets during 4 week blast: 
"1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps) (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps
5th set 12-15 reps
2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky
twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction.
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set 8-10 reps
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps
5th set 6-8 reps

Sample using 2 exercises for 6 sets during 2 week cruise

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps) (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 

__________________________________________________ _______________


Sample using 3 exercises for 4 sets during 2 week prime.
1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree Decline incline press 
1st set 12-15 reps to good failure. 
2nd set 12-15 reps to good failure.

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree incline barbell press. 
1st set 12-15 reps to good failure.

3rd exercise is a second secondary exercise- 15 degree incline flyes
1st set- 12-15 reps to good failure.

*(4 high rep sets during anabolic prime when using 3 exercises per major body part)*



Sample using 3 exercises for 12 sets during 4 week blast:

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree Decline incline press (5 sets)1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps) (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps
5th set 12-15 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree incline barbell press (4 sets)
1st set-12-15 reps
2nd set 8-10 reps
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 6-8 reps

3rd exercise is a second secondary exercise- 15 degree incline flyes (3 sets)
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set 8-10 reps
3rd set 6-8 reps

Sample using 3 exercises for 8 sets during 2 week cruise.
1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree Decline incline press (3 sets) 
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps) (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree incline barbell press (3 sets)
1st set-12-15 reps
2nd set 8-10 reps
3rd set 6-8 reps

3rd exercise is a second secondary exercise- 15 degree incline flyes (2 sets)
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set 8-10 reps

Every advanced power-lifter I have worked with soon realizes they must hit their heaviest set on key movements before the neural muscular pathways weaken yet while they have some pump in the muscle. This is important because when a muscle is fresh, ATP (the chemical responsible for energy and contraction) and stored glycogen in the muscle are at their highest. That's when you can really lift some heavy weight loads. Stopping 1 rep shy of good failure on the first work set will keep the CNS strong and will awaken and optimize the firing of neural pathways for the heaviest work set to follow. I call this the “prep set” and it’s far more fatiguing than a warm up set. You must never train to good failure during the prep set or it will exhaust the CNS before the heaviest set. One prep set must be done prior to the heaviest set in order to optimize the firing of the neuro-pathways so more weight can be lifted. And you’ll need to wait an additional minute or so before going to your heaviest work set (set # 2). Power-lifters are known for doing a prep set and then waiting around 5 minutes or more before doing their heaviest set to increase weight load range and workload capacity. You’ll be required to wait around 4 minutes as a bodybuilder before doing your heaviest set on compound movements and 3 minutes for main isolation exercises for body parts such as the arms. Then go back to 3 minutes between sets for the rest of the compound lifts and 2 minutes for isolation movements.

Using more than 3 warm-up sets for any cold body part (for i.e. chest and quads) will hurt your performance. If you need more than 3 warm up sets your doing something wrong (for i.e.; ego lifting). If a muscle group is completely cold, you should always start using 1 high rep warm-up set of 12-15 reps followed by 1 to 2 heavier warm-up sets using only 6 reps. If you fail to warm up properly you won’t be able to bring enough blood flow (pump) into the muscles before performing the heaviest set even though you’ve done a PREP SET and this will increase the risk of getting injured. In addition, a muscle that is not warmed up sufficiently will contract and stretch with less efficiency and this means less muscle fiber stimulation.

On the other hand, if you over exert yourself during the warm up sets by using more than one high rep set or using too much weight, you will become to fatigued to produce the desired training effect during the work sets. Warm ups are designed to bring blood flow into the muscle not break down muscle tissue or exert yourself. Using too much weight during warm-ups sets or pushing too much intensity is a huge mistake being made by many bodybuilders and it’s really hurting their ability to increase weight load range and workload capacity. A moderately pumped muscle responds better to heavier workloads and it takes a non-fatiguing high rep set followed by one or two moderate low rep sets to make this happen if the muscle is completely cold. Anytime you do not feel adequately warmed following a high and a low rep warm up set, you’ll need to add an additional low rep warm up set using the same amount of weight used in the second set. Adding more weight to the third set would produce too much fatigue and would do nothing to further prepare the joints for the heavy workload to come. 

One low rep set is usually sufficient for the deltoids because they are to be trained directly after chest. When training bicep after lats, a warm up set is generally not needed before proceeding to the work sets. If you feel the need to use more warm-ups set for the delts or biceps because it’s an area that’s been injured in the past, you can use a total of 2 low rep sets of 6 repetitions. In these particular cases, you would need to shun high reps during the warm up because of the fatigue already present from training the chest and lats. This rule applies to every body part. Performing countless warm-up sets for a body part that’s already filled with blood is counter productive and only wasting valuable gym time. It’s not mandatory to work your way up the ladder within each rep-scheme. Stay in the designated rep-range the best you can and add weight when applicable. If for some reason you are not able to use a particular rep-range due to joint pain, simply work in a rep-range where no pain is experienced.

*Important note:* Bodybuilders wanting to follow more of a powerlifting oriented approach can substitute the 3rd set on key movements for another low rep set (4-6 reps).


Slingshot Aerobic Cycling

The body rapidly adapts to any form of aerobics. If you try and burn a lot of calories through aerobic training, the body catches on as usual by slowing down your metabolism. Thyroid hormones have a partioning effect upon muscle-to-fat ratios. Our endocrine systems manufactures many hormones. For example, anabolic, catabolic and thyroid hormones can be manipulated by our diet and/or training regimine. During the tail end of the 2 week anabolic prime, T-4 conversion, to the more active T-3, begins to decrease-hence making bodyfat loss slower and muscle loss much eaiser. When too much cardio is added to a 6 week mass phase, the body will become less anabolic nor will it respond as well to cardio during the 2 week anabolic prime or when dieting down for a contest. An abundance of T-3 is needed during the 6 week mass phase to increase transport of creatine and increase androgen receptor site/insulin sensitivity. Aerobics will decrease anabolic hormones and type 2 muscle fibers. Another problem with doing a lot of cardio during a 6 week mass phase is that it will slow down recovery and muscle growth. This also slows down your metabolism over time. During weight training you actually stimulate the metabolic rate so that it stays higher for longer than when doing aerobics. There's a vast difference between losing weight and becoming leaner.

There's a lot of catch 22's in training and dieting so it's important you understand that adding a bunch of extra cardio in the off-season is the wrong answer! It's far better to keep carbs and/or over-all calories under control so energy can be spent on weight training. One thing that some bodybuilders fail to realize is that they cannot be bodybuilders as well as marathon runners at the same time. You've got to commit to putting on mass and strength or cutting because trying to do both at the same time causes over-training. A lot of cardio will keep you from gaining maximal muscle size during a 6 week mass phase because it deters insulin senstitivity when coupled with the needed weight training volume to gain maximal size. Put most of your extra energy into building muscle size-strength, not into becoming a cardio monkey.


The problem with aerobic training is the more you perform the better you'll become at it. If you try and run farther each session it will eventually become too easy and you'll reach a point you can't get the same benefits. To break this cycle, you'll need to manipulate aerobic work in eacvh of the desigated training phases (PRIME/BLAST/CRUISE) so you can avoid adaptation and a sluggish thyroid/nerbvous system. I coined the phrase Slingshot Aerobic Cycling to define alternating back and forth between periods of doing more cardio and less cardio.

The proper cardio for burning fat is done by staying in your target heart rate for fat burning which is about 70% of your max heart rate. Anytime you get the heart rate up to around 80% max or over, the body stops using less fats for fuel and switches over to burning more carbs. When you burn up too many carbs with high intensity cardio, you're body will break down muscle tissue and turn that into carbs during an anabolic prime. While intense exercise will burn more calories, it can also burn the wrong kind of calories on top of your intense weight training. Your goal as a bodybuilder is to burn more fat calories and spare the CNS when dieting down during the prime not burn away muscle calories or avoid giving the a break.

Cardio should be longer in duration and lower in intensity when bodybuilding. High intensity cardio or high intensity interval training can over-train the CNS when coupled with intense weight training sessions. The idea situation is to drop carb calories and burn off more fat calories to keep glucose levels stable during a prime. Use moderate intensity aerobics in conjunction with cutting carb calories, not HIT or HIIT aerobics or you might not be able to fully restore the sympathetic nervous system used during intense weight training. 

When utilizing moderate intensity cardio you will need to drop more carb calories because moderate intensity cardio emphasizes the burning of calories coming from dietary fats mroe than carbs. If you have a slow metabolism you may need upwards of 60 minutes after weight training sessions during the anabolic prime. If you have a fast metabolism you may get by with 15 minutes or no cardio whatsoever. But, I highly recommend some cardio for everyone during the prime so they will return to the mass phases in good cardio shape!


Aerobics create a slight catabolic environment when coupled with a very low volume-high intensity weight training program during the anabolic prime because they put you in a calorie deficit. This keeps those in need from having to drastically drop the calories during a priming phase while still being able to burn a ton of bodyfat and prepare the body for future gains. 

Some bodybuilders think cardio makes you shrink during the off-season, but the right amount of cardio for your metabolism during an anabolic prime will help you gain muscle mass when you return back to the mass phase. It's only when you have a very fast metabolism or low bodyfat levels that aerobics will make you shrink during a prime! Think about the rapid muscular gains those bodybuilders makes after doing a show when all form of aerobics is stopped and it will begin to make sense to you. Trying to use extra resistance training to burn bodyfat during an anabolic prime will causes chronic joint/tendon pain, along with sympathetic overtraining symptoms. Aerobics allow you to burn additional calories while sparing the joints, tendons, and muscles. With moderate intensity aerobic training you are more susceptible to parasympathetic over-training which is less common.

*Note:* If you are invloved in sports and must use HIIT or HIT cardio, Slingshot Training will still work. The above scenario is the optimal way of doing cardio for bodybuilders during a mass up phase but it's not the only way, especially for athletes!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*The Slingshot Training System* 

The Slingshot Training System is the authoritative guide to reaching your utmost genetic potential as a bodybuilder. Both natural and drug enhanced bodybuilders should train in cycles that mimic the action/reaction factors of 8 week anabolic steroid cycles. The same dosage of synthetic testosterone enanthate starts losing it's effectiveness after having been active in the body for only 6 weeks. The same rule applies to anabolic agent like creatine that can be purchased over-the-counter by natural bodybuilders. The secret lies in doing 3-Anabolic Phases (PRIME/BLAST/CRUISE)! 


*2 week Anabolic Prime:*

The 2-week anabolic prime is about intentionally creating a controlled catabolic state over a two-week time span in order to down-regulate anabolic hormones and receptor sites for androgens. The decrease in volume de-condition the muscles, heal the tendons/joints and increase insulin sensitivity/hormonal sensitivity through losing body fat so that when the muscles are exposed by the following higher volume 4-week blasting phase they will experience a very rapid training effect. This is accomplished using low volume to cause de-training without experiencing any muscle loss. Lifting heavier weight loads over time during the anabolic prime will help maintain muscle mass gained during each 6-week mass phase. The 4 week blasting phase and the 2 week cruising phase makes up a 6 week mass phase! 

*Note:* You get the most returns for your efforts with the first 2-3 sets for any given body part. This must be taken into consideration during an anabolic prime when utilizing the least amount of work needed for muscle maintenance and de-training.

Think of your tendons as a cable on a winch. When the cable gets frayed from over-use the cable weakens. Two weeks of using only low sets/high reps will help prevent and repair the tiny frays in the tendons from the heavy-higher volume lifting done during the 6 week mass phase. Those who neglect the 2 week prime eventually move backwards because of nagging injuries. It's comparable to those who neglect to repair the cable on their winches when they begin to fray. Remember, you cannot see tendon damage occuring or go buy a new set of tendons at the local Wamart like you can a cable for a winch when it goes bad! I cannot stress enough how important it is to perform a 2 week prime after 6 weeks of heavy-higher volume lifting. You'll be amazed at how much better your joints/cns/tendons feel by utilizing a two week prime. Two weeks of using only low sets/high reps is all it takes to help prevent and repair the tiny frays in the tendons from the heavy-higher volume lifting done during the 6 week mass phase. Those who neglect the 2 week prime eventually move backwards because of nagging injuries. It's comparable to those who neglect to repair the cable on their winches when they begin to fray. Remember, you cannot see tendon damage occuring or go buy a new set of tendons at the local Wamart like you can a cable for a winch when it goes bad! I cannot stress enough how important it is to perform a 2 week prime after 6 weeks of heavy-higher volume lifting. You'll be amazed at how much better your joints/cns/tendons feel by utilizing a two week prime. Tendon repair is slow. But, prevention techniques work relatively fast. Meaning reducing weight loads and volume for only 2 weeks before a 6 week mass phase can spell the difference between training pain free or having to deal with nagging injuries. The 2 week "Anabolic Prime" has more to do with prevention but inflammation can really improve in 2 short weeks.

High reps will help gather lactic acid (the burning sensation from high reps) into the area where tendons are attached. This stimulates both the tendons and joints to get stronger because lactic acid keys off the fibroblasts to signal for collagen synthesis to occur. The anabolic prime is not about gaining size or strengthening the muscles connected to the tendons/joints per se, rather it's about creating a burn in the area in order that collagen synthesis can be increased. Keeping the sets low with higher reps produces lactic acid while putting less wear and tear on the muscles/tendons/joints/cns preparing the body once again for a 6 week mass/strength gaining phase! 

*The high rep "burn-out sets" done during the 6 week mass phase are a conditioning technique and are also a means to prevent tendonitis later on as you progress in size strength. They also increase functional strength and increase sarcoplasmic growth.*




*4 week Anabolic Blast:*

After a two-week anabolic prime, muscle mass and strength gains are maximized by proceeding into a four-week anabolic blasting phase where androgen receptor sites are up-regulated and every anabolic hormone in the body is at its peak. During this 4-week phase you will go for a full pump and fully traumatize the muscle tissue to create an increase in muscle size-strength. This is accomplished using high volume to fully stimulate the type-2 muscle fibers. Lifting heavier weight loads with volume will increase muscle size over-time.

*Note:* A muscle no longer fires with optimal force once you go past doing 10-12 sets. Regardless of how many different exercises you use for a particular body part, the ability to generate great intensity is over with after 12 work sets. This must be taken into consideration when trying to fully break down the type-2 muscle fibers to maximize muscle size during a high volume blasting phase.


*2 week Anabolic Cruise:* 


Adaptation begins to set in after a four-week blasting phase and a 2-week anabolic cruising phase is taken to allow the muscle-strength gains to become fully manifested. 

This is accomplished by using medium volume to create a de-loading effect. Lifting heavier weight loads over-time will increase muscle size.

*Note:* Regardless of how many different exercises you perform for a given bodypart the ability to generate intensity is reduced considerably by the time you finish set # 5. Considerably less and less muscle tissue will be broken down with each consecutive set there after. After that point, the curve starts to taper off but 6 sets still provides gains. After 6 sets the curve continues to slope down and you will obtain even less results for your efforts. This must be taken into consideration when trying to gain strength during a medium volume cruising phase.[/color]



*Slingshot Training Splits:* 


1) 5 days per week

2) 4 days per week

3) 3 days per week 


*(5 Day per week Slingshot Training System)* 
8 week training cycle in sequence for the 5 day per week training split. 
Muscle Definition and de-conditioning (the "anabolic prime") 2 weeks 
Mass and Strength (the "anabolic blast") 4 weeks 
Strength and Mass (the "anabolic cruise") 2 weeks

There are 3 phases to each 8 week training cycle: 

1. Prime: 2 weeks in duration, 1 set per exercise with one additional high rep set for primary movements "low volume" (3-4 sets per major bodypart) 
2. Blast: 4 weeks in duration, 3-5 sets per exercise, "high volume" (10-12 sets per major bodypart) 
3. Cruise: 2 weeks in duration, 2-3 sets per exercise, "moderate volume" (6-8 sets per major bodypart) 


*CARDIO FOR ANABOLIC PRIME:*
Up to 5 days of moderate intensity cardio can be utilized any day of the week to increase insulin/hormonal sensitivity and lose bodyfat. Cardio can be done after leg and back day since its low volume. Do not exceed a maximum time limit of 45 minutes per session.

*CARDIO FOR ANABOLIC BLAST*

Perform only 1 cardio session per week on a day you do not train legs and back unless you are involved in some sport were cardio is required. Performing cardio during a high volume phase can decrease insulin sensitivity. 

*CARDIO FOR ANABOLIC CRUISE*

Up to 3 days of moderate intensity cardio can be utilized to increase insulin sensitivity since youll be doing less weight training. Cardio should be avoided on the days you train legs and back. Do not exceed a maximum time limit of 30 minutes per session.

*SUPPLEMENTS*: Fast acting over-the counter anabolics such Creatine and Leucine can be used during the 6 week mass phase. Fast acting drugs such as Test Propionate , Trenbolone Acetate, Winstrol , D-bol, Anavar , etc can be used during the 6 week mass phase. Both fast acting over-the counter anabolics and fast acting drugs should be discontinued during the 2 week anabolic prime. Slow acting drugs like Test Enanthate can be ran as a base during the prime. You can use stimulants such as green tea extract for an increased thermogenic effect during the 2 week anabolic prime. 

*EXERCISES* -Choose a key exercise and one or two secondary exercises for each major muscle group. Perform all exercises in the same training session once a week. If your best chest movement is 15 degree declines, simply start out with that exercise and do the lowest rep-set during the second work set. Next, finish off your chest with a secondary exercise such as 15 degree incline flyes or presses. Since its considered a secondary movement, do the lowest rep-set during the final work set. Youre hitting each bodypart once a week. The volume changes during each of the 3 training phases but the split remains the same through the entire 8 week training phase. Perform as many warm-up sets as you need before going into your work sets. That can be anywhere from no warm up sets for a muscle group that is getting warmed up indirectly or up to 3 warm-up sets for a cold muscle group or areas that are prone to injury. Perform the 3 non-fatiguing warm up sets starting at 12 reps and working your way down to 6 before doing intense work sets. As you become more advanced you can use upwards of 3 exercises and 12 sets per major body part if desired. 


*Prime-*1 high rep set for each of the 3 exercises and 1 additional high-rep set for each primary movement.
*Blast*-5 sets for the key exercise, 4 sets for first secondary exercise and 3 sets for second-secondary exercise.
*Cruise*-3 sets for the key exercise, 3 sets for first secondary exercise and 2 sets for second-secondary exercise. 

*REPS-* Other than prep-sets all work sets are performed to good failure (the point at which no further reps are possible in good form). Low rep sets should fall between 4-6 reps for all key compound exercises and 6-8 reps for all key isolation exercises. Low rep heavy sets should fall between 6-8 reps for all secondary exercise whether compound or isolation. Medium rep sets should fall between 8-10 reps for both key and secondary exercises. High rep sets should fall between 12-15 reps for both key and secondary exercises.


SETS- Perform your work sets as follows 

During each phase organize your workouts as follows: 

A. 
Chest 
Calves 

B. 
Lats

Abs

C. 
Deltoids

Traps 


D. 

Arms

E.

Legs 

F: 

Off

G:

Off 

H. Repeat training cycle.


*2 WEEK ANABOLIC PRIME* 
Day 1 would be Monday and would consist of: 

Chest-

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set- 12-15 reps 


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 

1st set- 12-15 reps 



Calves-

1st exercise is a key exercise-Standing calf raise 

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set- 12-15 reps 


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-Seated calf raise

1st set- 12-15 reps 



Day 2 would be Tuesday and would consist of: 

Overall back thickness:

1st key exercise- dead-lifts

1st set- 12-15 reps


Lat Width:

1st exercise is a key exercise-medium/wide grip pull-up

1st set-12-15 reps
2nd set- 12-15 reps 

Lat Width:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-close grip pull-ups palms facing each other.

1st set- 12-15 reps 

Lat Thickness:

1st exercise is a key exercise-MTS Hammer low row.

1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set- 12-15 reps 

Lat Thickness:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-MTS hammer high row.

1st set- 12-15 reps 


Abs (optional) 

1st exercise is a 1 key exercise-crunch

1 sets using only your bodyweight

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-reverse crunch

1 set using only your bodyweight




Day 3 would be Wednesday and would consist of: 

Shoulders:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell presses

1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set- 12-15 reps 

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-leaning one arm at a time dumbbell lateral raises.

1st set- 12-15 reps 

3rd exercise is a secondary exercise- Reverse cable flyes. 

1set set- 12-15 reps


Traps:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell shrugs

1st set-12-15 reps
2nd set- 12-15 reps 


Day 4 would be Thursday and would consist of: 

Biceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- seated Incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree angle

1st set-12-15 reps
2nd set- 12-15 reps 

2nd exercise is uni-lateral inverted preacher curls.

1st set- 12-15 reps 


Brachialis/Forearms:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Seated dumbbell hammer curls.

1st set- 12-15 reps 


Triceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying tricep extensions using ez-bar

1st set-12-15 reps
2nd set- 12-15 reps 

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Tricep pushdowns.

1st set- 12-15 reps 



Day 5 would be Friday and would consist of: 

Quads:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Barbell squats

1st set-12-15 reps
2nd set- 12-15 reps 

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Leg extensions

1st set- 12-15 reps 



Hams: 

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying leg curl

1st set-12-15 reps
2nd set- 12-15 reps 

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Still legged dead-lifts

1st set- 12-15 reps 



(Weekends off) 

Day 8 would be the following Monday (week 2) and would be the same workout as done on day one (Monday of first week) 

And the cycle continues on- Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, weekends off, etc.



*4 WEEK ANABOLIC BLAST* 


Day 1 would be Monday and would consist of: 
Chest:

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press

1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps) (heavy set) 
3rd set 8-10 reps

4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 12-15 reps 


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 
4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 6-8 reps 


Calves:

1st exercise is a key exercise-Standing calf raise 

1st set- 12-15 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 8-10 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 12-15 reps
4th set 12-15 reps 
5th set 8-10 reps 


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-Seated calf raise

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 12-15 reps 
3rd set 12-15 reps 
4th set 12-15 reps 
5th set 8-10 reps 


Day 2 would be Tuesday and would consist of: 

Overall back thickness:

1st key exercise- dead-lifts

1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

3rd set 8-10 reps


Lat Width:

1st exercise is a key exercise-medium grip pull-up

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

3rd set 8-10 reps

4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 12-15 reps

Lat Width:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-bent arm pull-over

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 

4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 6-8 reps 



Lat Thickness:

1st exercise is a key exercise-Bent over barbell rows

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

3rd set 8-10 reps

Lat Thickness:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-supported t-bar row.

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 

Abs (optional) 

1st exercise is a 1 key exercise-crunch

3 sets using only your bodyweight

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-reverse crunch

3 sets using only your bodyweight




Day 3 would be Wednesday and would consist of: 

Shoulders:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell presses

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

3rd set 8-10 reps

4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 12-15 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-leaning one arm at a time dumbbell lateral raises.

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 

4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 6-8 reps 

3rd exercise is a secondary exercise- Unilateral bent over rear cable raises. 

1st set- 12-15 reps

2nd set 8-10 reps

3rd set 6-8 reps


Traps:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell shrugs

1st set- 12-15 reps.
2nd set 8-10 reps.
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 6-8 reps


Day 4 would be Thursday and would consist of: 

Biceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- seated Incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree angle

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)

3rd set 8-10 reps

4th set 12-15 reps

2nd exercise is uni-lateral inverted preacher curls.

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps

4th set 6-8 reps 

Brachialis/Forearms:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Seated dumbbell hammer curls.

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 




Triceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying tricep extensions using ez-bar

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)

3rd set 8-10 reps

4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 12-15 reps

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Tricep pulley pushdowns.

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 

4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 6-8 reps 


Day 5 would be Friday and would consist of: 

Quads:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Barbell squats

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

3rd set 8-10 reps

4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 12-15 reps

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Leg extensions

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 

4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 6-8 reps 


Hams: 

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying leg curl

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 12-15 reps

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Still legged dead-lifts

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 


(Weekends off) 

Day 8 would be the following Monday (week 2) and would be the same workout as done on day one (Monday of first week) 

And the cycle continues on- Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, weekends off, etc.


*2 WEEK ANABOLIC CRUISE* 

Day 1 would be Monday and would consist of: 
Chest:

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press

1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps) (heavy set)

3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 


Calves:

1st exercise is a key exercise-Standing calf raise 

1st set- 12-15 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 8-10 reps (heavy set)

3rd set 12-15 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-Seated calf raise

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 12-15 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 


Day 2 would be Tuesday and would consist of: 

Overall back thickness:

1st key exercise- dead-lifts

1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

Lat Width:

1st exercise is a key exercise-medium grip pull-up

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

3rd set 8-10 reps

Lat Width:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-bent arm pull-over

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 


Lat Thickness:

1st exercise is a key exercise-Bent over barbell rows

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

Lat Thickness:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-supported t-bar row.

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 


Abs (optional) 

1st exercise is a 1 key exercise- crunch

2 sets using only your bodyweight

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-reverse crunch

2 sets using only your bodyweight




Day 3 would be Wednesday and would consist of: 
Shoulders:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell presses

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-leaning one arm at a time dumbbell lateral raises.

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 

3rd exercise is a secondary exercise- Unilateral bent over rear cable raises. 

1st set- 12-15 reps

2nd set 8-10 reps


Traps:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell shrugs

1st set- 12-15 reps.

2nd set 8-10 reps.

3rd set 6-8 reps


Day 4 would be Thursday and would consist of: 

Biceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- seated Incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree angle

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)

2nd exercise is uni-lateral inverted preacher curls.

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 


Brachialis/Forearms:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Seated dumbbell hammer curls.

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 


Triceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying tricep extensions using ez-bar

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)

3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Tricep pulley pushdowns.

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 


Day 5 would be Friday and would consist of: 

Quads:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Barbell squats

1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Leg extensions

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)


Hams: 

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying leg curl

1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)

2nd set 4-6 reps 


2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Still legged dead-lifts

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 




(Weekends off) 

Day 8 would be the following Monday (week 2) and would be the same workout as done on day one (Monday of first week) 

And the cycle continues on- Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, weekends off, etc.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*(4 Day per week Slingshot Training System)*

8 week training cycle in sequence for the 4 day per week training split. 
Muscle Definition and de-conditioning (the "anabolic prime") 2 weeks
Mass and Strength (the "anabolic blast") 4 weeks
Strength and Mass (the "anabolic cruise") 2 weeks


*There are 3 phases to each 8 week training cycle:* 
1. Prime: 2 weeks in duration, 1 set per exercise with one additional high rep set for primary movements , "low volume" (3-4 sets per major body part) 
2. Blast: 4 weeks in duration, 4-5 sets per exercise, "high volume" (8-12 sets per major bodypart) 
3. Cruise: 2 weeks in duration, 2-4 sets per exercise, "moderate volume" (5-8 sets per major bodypart) 

*CARDIO FOR ANABOLIC PRIME:*

Up to 4 days of moderate intensity cardio can be utilized any day of the week to increase insulin /hormonal sensitivity and lose bodyfat. Cardio can be done after leg and back day since its low volume. Do not exceed a maximum time limit of 45 minutes per session.

*CARDIO FOR ANABOLIC BLAST:*

Only 1 aerobic session is allowed to manintain cardiovascular conditioning. Performing more than 1cardio session during a high volume phase can decrease insulin sensitivity. Do not exceed a maximum time limit of 30 minutes per session. Cardio should be avoided on the days you train legs and back.


*CARDIO FOR ANABOLIC CRUISE*

Up to 2 days of moderate intensity cardio can be utilized to increase insulin sensitivity since youll be doing less weight training. Cardio should be avoided on the days you train legs and back. Do not exceed a maximum time limit of 30 minutes per session.


*SUPPLEMENTS:* Fast acting over-the counter anabolics such Creatine and Leucine can be used during the 6 week mass phase. Fast acting drugs such as Test Propionate , Trenbolone Acetate, Winstrol , D-bol, Anavar , etc can be used during the 6 week mass phase. Both fast acting over-the counter anabolics and fast acting drugs should be discontinued during the 2 week anabolic prime. Slow acting drugs like Test Enanthate can be ran as a base during the prime. You can use stimulants such as green tea extract for an increased thermogenic effect during the 2 week anabolic prime. 


*EXERCISES* -Choose 1 key exercise and 1 secondary exercise for each major muscle group. Then use both of those exercises in the same training session once a week. If your best chest movement is 15 degree declines, simply start out with that exercise and do the lowest rep-set during the second work set. Next, finish off your chest with a secondary exercise (for i.e.; 15 degree incline flyes or presses). Since its considered a secondary movement, do the lowest rep-set during the final work set. Youre hitting each bodypart once a week. The volume changes during each of the 3 training phases but the split remains the same through the entire 8 week training phase. Perform as many warm-up sets as you need before going into your work sets. That can be anywhere from no warm up sets for a muscle group that is getting warmed up indirectly or up to 3 warm-up sets for a cold muscle group or areas that are prone to injury.


*REPS-* Other than prep-sets all work sets are performed to good failure (the point at which no further reps are possible in good form). Low reps equal 4-6 reps for all compound movement and 6-8 for all isolation movements. Medium rep sets equal 8-10 reps for both compound and isolation movements. High rep sets equal 12-15 reps for both compound and isolation exercises.

As you become more advanced you can use 10-12 sets while sticking with 2-3 exercises and up to 4-5 sets a piece per major body part if they are lagging or if you just want more size. If you approach 12 sets make sure and pyramid exactly as I have laid out for the standard 5 day split. You also have the option of increasing sets and/or adding 1 additional exercises for ancillary bodyparts like traps if they are lagging behind. For major body parts choose 1 key movement and 1 or 2 secondary exercises. The standard amount of sets would go as follows:



*During each phase organize your workouts as follows:*

A. 
Chest
Biceps
Forearms 


B.
Calves
Legs
Abs 

C.
OFF 

D. 
Shoulders
Triceps 

E. 
Back
Rear delts
Traps

F:
Off

G:
Off 

H. Repeat training cycle following week on Monday.






*2 WEEK ANABOLIC PRIME* 

Day 1 would be Monday and would consist of:
Chest:

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set-12-15 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Biceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- seated Incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree angle
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set-12-15 reps



2nd exercise is uni-lateral inverted preacher curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Brachialis/Forearms:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Seated dumbbell hammer curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps 

Wrist curls
1 set of 12-15 reps

Reverse wrist curls
1 set of 12-15 reps



Day 2 would be Tuesday and would consist of: 


Calves: 

1st exercise is a key exercise-Standing calf raise 
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set-12-15 reps


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-Seated calf raise
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Quads:

1st exercise is secondary exercise-Leg extensions
1st set- 12-15 reps 



2nd exercise is a key exercise- Barbell squats
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set-12-15 reps



Hams: 

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying leg curl
1st set- 12-15- reps 
2nd set-12-15 reps


2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Still legged dead-lifts
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Abs 

1st exercise is a 1 key exercise-crunch
1 set using only your bodyweight

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-reverse crunch
1 set using only your bodyweight



Day 3-Wednesday=Off


Day 4 would be Thursday and would consist of: 

Shoulders:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell presses
1st set- 12-15
2nd set-12-15 reps



2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-leaning one arm at a time dumbbell lateral raises.
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Triceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying tricep extensions using ez-bar
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set-12-15 reps

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Tricep pulley pushdowns.
1st set- 12-15 reps 



Day 5 would be Friday and would consist of-

Back:
Overall back thickness:

1st key exercise- partial dead-lifts
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Lat Width:

1st exercise is a key exercise-medium grip pull-up
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set-12-15 reps

Lat Width:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-close grip pull-ups with palms facing each other. 
1st set- 12-15 reps 

Lat Thickness:

1st exercise is a key exercise-MTS Hammer low rows
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set-12-15 reps



Lat Thickness:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-MTS Hammer high row.
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Rear delts:

Reverse cable flyes 
1st set- 12-15 reps





Traps:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell shrugs
1st set- 12-15
2nd set-12-15 reps


(Weekends off) 

Day 8 would be the following Monday (week 2) and would be the same workout as done on day one (Monday of first week)

And the cycle continues on- Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, weekends off, etc.




*4 WEEK ANABOLIC BLAST* 


Day 1 would be Monday and would consist of: 

Chest:

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep shy of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set).
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 12-15 reps 


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps
5th set 6-8 reps 


Biceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- seated Incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree angle
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps


2nd exercise is uni-lateral inverted preacher curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps
3rd set 6-8 reps 


Brachialis/Forearms:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Seated dumbbell hammer curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 

Wrist curls
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th ser 8-10 reps
5th set 6-8 reps

Reverse wrist curls
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps
5th set 6-8 reps 


Day 2 is Tuesday and would consist of:


Calves: 

1st exercise is a key exercise-Standing calf raise 
1st set- 12-15 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 8-10 reps (heavy medium rep- set)
3rd set 12-15 reps
4th set 12-15 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-Seated calf raise
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 12-15 reps 
3rd set 12-15 reps 
4th set 8-10 reps

Quads:

1st exercise is secondary exercise-Leg extensions
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps
5th set 6-8 reps 



2nd exercise is a key exercise- Barbell squats
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps
5th set 12-15 reps



Hams: 

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying leg curl
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Still legged dead-lifts
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps



Abs 

1st exercise is a 1 key exercise-crunch
3 sets using only your bodyweight

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-reverse crunch
3 sets using only your bodyweight


Day 3 is Wednesday-Off 


Day 4 would be Thursday and would consist of:

Shoulders:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell presses
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps
5th set 6-8 reps


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-leaning one arm at a time dumbbell lateral raises.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 
4th set 8-10 reps
5th set 6-8 reps 


Triceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying tricep extensions using ez-bar
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps
5th set 12-15 reps

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Tricep pulley pushdowns.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 
4th set 8-10 reps
5th set 6-8 reps





Day 5 is Friday and would consist of:

Overall back thickness:

1st key exercise- partial dead-lifts
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps


Lat Width:

1st exercise is a key exercise-medium grip pull-up
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps 
5th set 12-15 reps

Lat Width:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-close grip pulls palms facing each other
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 
4th set 8-10 reps
5th set 6-8 reps 

Lat Thickness:

1st exercise is a key exercise-MTS Hammer low rows
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps

Lat Thickness:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-MTS Hammer high row.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 6-8 reps 

Rear delts:

Reverse cable flyes 
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set 8-10 reps
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 6-8 reps




Traps:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell shrugs
1st set- 12-15 reps.
2nd set 8-10 reps.
3rd set 8-10 reps.
4th set 8-10 reps.
5th set 6-8 reps





(Weekends off) 

Day 8 would be the following Monday (week 2) and would be the same workout as done on day one (Monday of first week)

And the cycle continues on- Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, weekends off, etc.




*2 WEEK ANABOLIC CRUISE* 

Day 1 is Monday and would consist of: 

Chest:

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps) (heavy set) 
3rd set 8-10 reps



2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 

1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps


Biceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- seated Incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree angle
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is uni-lateral inverted preacher curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps


Brachialis/Forearms:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Seated dumbbell hammer curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 

Wrist curls
1st set -12-15 reps
2nd set -8-10 reps
3rd set -6-8 reps

Reverse wrist curls
1st set -12-15 reps
2nd set -8-10 reps
3rd set -6-8 reps


Day 2 is Tuesday and would consist of:


Calves: 

1st exercise is a key exercise-Standing calf raise 
1st set- 12-15 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 8-10 reps 

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-Seated calf raise
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 

Quads:

Ist exercise is secondary exercise-Leg extensions
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps


2nd exercise is a key exercise- Barbell squats
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps



Hams: 
 
1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying leg curl
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps 

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Still legged dead-lifts
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 




Abs 

1st exercise is a 1 key exercise-crunch
2 sets using only your bodyweight

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-reverse crunch
2 sets using only your bodyweight



Day 3 is Wednesday-Off 


Day 4 is Thursday and would be-

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell presses
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-leaning one arm at a time dumbbell lateral raises.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps



Triceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying tricep extensions using ez-bar
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Tricep pulley pushdowns.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps
3rd set 6-8 reps 


Day 5 is Friday and would consist of-


Overall back thickness:

1st key exercise- dead-lifts
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)


Lat Width:

1st exercise is a key exercise-medium grip pull-up
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps

Lat Width:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-medium grip pullups with palms facing each other.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps
3rd set 6-8 reps 


Lat Thickness:

1st exercise is a key exercise-MTS Hammer low rows
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)


Lat Thickness:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-MTS Hammer high row.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 

Rear delts:

Reverse cable flyes 
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set 8-10 reps




Traps:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell shrugs
1st set- 12-15 reps.
2nd set 8-10 reps.
3rd set 6-8 reps



(Weekends off) 

Day 8 would be the following Monday (week 2) and would be the same workout as done on day one (Monday of first week)

And the cycle continues on- Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, weekends off, etc.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*(3 Day per week Slingshot Training System)*

8 week training cycle in sequence for the 3 day per week training split. 
Muscle Definition and de-conditioning (the "anabolic prime") 2 weeks
Mass and Strength (the "anabolic blast") 4 weeks
Strength and Mass (the "anabolic cruise") 2 weeks


*There are 3 phases to each 8 week training cycle:* 
1. Prime: 2 weeks in duration, 1 set per exercisewith one additional high rep set for primary movements , "low volume" (2-4 sets per major body part) 
2. Blast: 4 weeks in duration, 3-5 sets per exercise, "high volume" (6-10 sets per major bodypart) 
3. Cruise: 2 weeks in duration, 2-3 sets per exercise , "moderate volume" (4-6 sets per major bodypart) 

*CARDIO FOR ANABOLIC PRIME:*

Up to 3 days of moderate intensity cardio can be utilized any day of the week to increase insulin /hormonal sensitivity and lose bodyfat. Cardio can be done after leg and back day since its low volume. Do not exceed a maximum time limit of 45 minutes per session.

*CARDIO FOR ANABOLIC BLAST:*

Only 1 aerobic session is allowed to maintain cardiovascular conditioning. Performing more than 1 cardio session during a high volume phase can decrease insulin sensitivity. Do not exceed a maximum time limit of 30 minutes per session. Cardio should be avoided on the days you train legs and back.


*CARDIO FOR ANABOLIC CRUISE*

Up to 2 days of moderate intensity cardio can be utilized to increase insulin sensitivity since you’ll be doing less weight training. Cardio should be avoided on the days you train legs and back. Do not exceed a maximum time limit of 30 minutes per session.


*SUPPLEMENTS:* Fast acting over-the counter anabolics such Creatine and Leucine can be used during the 6 week mass phase. Fast acting drugs such as Test Propionate , Trenbolone Acetate, Winstrol , D-bol, Anavar , etc can be used during the 6 week mass phase. Both fast acting over-the counter anabolics and fast acting drugs should be discontinued during the 2 week anabolic prime. Slow acting drugs like Test Enanthate can be ran as a base during the prime. You can use stimulants such as green tea extract for an increased thermogenic effect during the 2 week anabolic prime. 


*EXERCISES* -Choose 1 key exercise and 1 secondary exercise for each major muscle group. Then use both of those exercises in the same training session once a week. If your best chest movement is 15 degree declines, simply start out with that exercise and do the lowest rep-set during the second work set. Next, finish off your chest with a secondary exercise (for i.e.; 15 degree incline flyes or presses). Since it’s considered a secondary movement, do the lowest rep-set during the final work set. You’re hitting each bodypart once a week. The volume changes during each of the 3 training phases but the split remains the same through the entire 8 week training phase. Perform as many warm-up sets as you need before going into your work sets. That can be anywhere from no warm up sets for a muscle group that is getting warmed up indirectly or up to 3 warm-up sets for a cold muscle group or areas that are prone to injury.


*REPS*- Other than prep-sets all work sets are performed to good failure (the point at which no further reps are possible in good form). Low reps equal 4-6 reps for all compound movement and 6-8 for all isolation movements. Medium rep sets equal 8-10 reps for both compound and isolation movements. High rep sets equal 12-15 reps for both compound and isolation exercises.

As you become more advanced you can use 8 sets per major body part while sticking with 2 exercises if they are lagging or if you just want more size. If you approach 8-10 sets make sure and pyramid exactly as I have laid out for the standard 4 day split. For example: 

Chest:

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep shy of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set).
3rd set 8-10 reps
4th set 8-10 reps 



2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 
4th set 6-8 reps

You also have the option of increasing sets and/or adding 1 additional exercise for ancillary body parts like traps if they are lagging behind. For major body parts choose 1 key movement and 2 secondary exercises. The standard amount of sets would go as follows: 



During each phase organize your workouts as follows:

A.
Chest 
Back
Traps


B.
Off


C.
Shoulders
Biceps
Triceps

D. 
Off

E. 
Legs
Abs (optional)

F:
Off

G:
Off 

H. Repeat training cycle.






2 WEEK “ANABOLIC PRIME” 

Day 1 would be Monday and would consist of: 


Chest: 

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set 12-15 reps


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 12-15 reps 



Back:
Overall back thickness:

1st key exercise- dead-lifts
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Lat Width:

1st exercise is a key exercise-medium grip pull-up
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set-15-15 reps

Lat Width:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-close grip pullups with palms facing each other.
1st set- 12-15 reps 

Lat Thickness:

1st exercise is a key exercise-MTS Hammer low rows
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set-15-15 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise- MTS Hammer high rows
1st set is 12-15 reps



Traps:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell shrugs
1st set- 12-15
2nd set-15-15 reps




Day 3 would be Wednesday and would consist of:


Shoulders:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell presses
1st set- 12-15
2nd set-12-15 reps


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-leaning one arm at a time dumbbell lateral raises.
1st set- 12-15 reps 

3rd exercise is a secondary exercise- Unilateral bent over rear cable raises. 
1st set- 12-15 reps



Biceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- seated Incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree angle
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set-12-15 reps


2nd exercise is uni-lateral inverted preacher curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Brachialis/Forearms:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Seated dumbbell hammer curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps 



Triceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying tricep extensions using ez-bar
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set-12-15 reps


2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Tricep pulley pushdowns.
1st set- 12-15 reps 



Day 5 would be Friday and would consist of:

Calves: 

1st exercise is a key exercise-Standing calf raise 
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set-12-15 reps


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-Seated calf raise
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Quads:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Barbell squats
1st set- 12-15 reps
2nd set-12-15 reps



2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Leg extensions
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Hams: 

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying leg curl
1st set- 12-15- reps 
2nd set-15-15 reps


Abs-Reverse crunches

1 set of high reps using only your body weight





(Weekends off) 

Day 8 would be the following Monday (week 2) and would be the same workout as done on day one (Monday of first week)

And the cycle continues on- Monday, Wednesday, Friday, weekends off, etc.








*4 WEEK “ANABOLIC BLAST”* 

Day 1 would be Monday and would consist of: 


Chest:

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep shy of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set).
3rd set 8-10 reps


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 



Overall back thickness:

1st key exercise- dead-lifts
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps 

Lat Width:

1st exercise is a key exercise-medium grip pull-up
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps


Lat Width:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-bent arm pull-over
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 


Lat Thickness:

1st exercise is a key exercise-Bent over barbell rows
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps


Traps:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell shrugs
1st set- 12-15 reps.
2nd set 8-10 reps.
3rd set 8-10 reps.




Day 3 would be Wednesday and would consist of: 

Shoulders:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell presses
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-leaning one arm at a time dumbbell lateral raises.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)

3rd exercise is a secondary exercise- Unilateral bent over rear cable raises. 
1st set- 12-15 reps


Biceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- seated Incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree angle
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is uni-lateral inverted preacher curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps
3rd set 6-8 reps 


Brachialis/Forearms:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Seated dumbbell hammer curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Triceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying tricep extensions using ez-bar
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Tricep pulley pushdowns.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 




Day 5 would be Friday and would consist of:


Calves: 

1st exercise is a key exercise-Standing calf raise 
1st set- 12-15 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 8-10 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 12-15 reps

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-Seated calf raise
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 12-15 reps 
3rd set 8-10 reps 

Quads:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Barbell squats
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)
3rd set 8-10 reps

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Leg extensions
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 
3rd set 6-8 reps 


Hams: 

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying leg curl
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps 
3rd set 12-15 reps

Abs-Reverse crunches

3 sets of high reps using only your body weight



(Weekends off) 

Day 8 would be the following Monday (week 2) and would be the same workout as done on day one (Monday of first week)

And the cycle continues on- Monday, Wednesday, Friday, weekends off, etc.




*2 WEEK “ANABOLIC CRUISE”* 

Day 1 would be Monday and would consist of: 


Chest:

1st exercise is a key exercise-15 degree barbell decline press
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps) (heavy set) 


2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-15 degree Incline dumbbell flyes using inward pinky twist while bringing hands to lower chest during contraction. 
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 



Overall back thickness:

1st key exercise- dead-lifts
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)


Lat Width:

1st exercise is a key exercise-medium grip pull-up
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

Lat Width:

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-bent arm pull-over
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 


Lat Thickness:

1st exercise is a key exercise-Bent over barbell rows
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)


Traps:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell shrugs
1st set- 12-15 reps.
2nd set 8-10 reps.





Day 3 would be Wednesday and would consist of:


Shoulders:

1st exercise is a key exercise-seated dumbbell presses
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-leaning one arm at a time dumbbell lateral raises.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 

3rd exercise is a secondary exercise- Unilateral bent over rear cable raises. 
1st set- 12-15 reps


Biceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- seated Incline dumbbell curls on a 45 degree angle
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)

2nd exercise is uni-lateral inverted preacher curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps


Brachialis/Forearms:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Seated dumbbell hammer curls.
1st set- 12-15 reps 


Triceps:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying tricep extensions using ez-bar
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 6-8 reps (heavy set)



2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Tricep pulley pushdowns.
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 




Day 5 would be Friday and would consist of:


Calves: 

1st exercise is a key exercise-Standing calf raise 
1st set- 12-15 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 8-10 reps (heavy set)

2nd exercise is a secondary exercise-Seated calf raise
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 

Quads:

1st exercise is a key exercise- Barbell squats
1st set- 8-10 reps (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps (heavy set)

2nd exercise is secondary exercise-Leg extensions
1st set- 12-15 reps 
2nd set 8-10 reps 

Hams: 

1st exercise is a key exercise- Lying leg curl
1st set- 8-10 rep (1 rep short of good failure)
2nd set 4-6 reps


(Weekends off) 

Day 8 would be the following Monday (week 2) and would be the same workout as done on day one (Monday of first week)

And the cycle continues on- Monday, Wednesday, Friday, weekends off, etc.



*STS TRAINING ROUTINES FOR BEGINNERS!*


*3-4 day per week basic STS for beginners to be used up to 3 months before progressing to once a week muscle group training.* 

*Note:* As a beginner there is not need to prime or cruise. You'll need to blast for an entire 3 straight months! Those of you who need to de-program yourself from beyond failure training methods and/or over-training can use the beginner program for 6-8 weeks.


Low reps= 4-6 reps with key movements and 6-8 reps with secondary movements.

Medium reps = 8-10 (All prep sets/first work sets on key movements are stopped one rep shy of failure)

High rep=12-15 reps



*Alternate back and forth between day 1 and day 2 when training 3 days per week using a 2-way split.* For example:

WEEK 1

Monday (Day 1)
Tuesday (Off)
Wednesday (Day 2) 
Thursday (Off)
Friday (Day 1)
Saturday (Off)
Sunday(Off)

WEEK 2

Monday (Day 2)
Tuesday (Off)
Wednesday (Day 1) 
Thursday (Off)
Friday (Day 2)
Saturday (Off)
Sunday(Off)
REPEAT WEEK 1 AND SO ON!



(Week 1)


Monday (Day 1) 



Chest-

10 degree Decline Press- 3 sets (M/L/H)

10 degree Incline Flyes- 2 sets (H/M)



Shoulders-

Dumbbell over head shoulder presses- 3 sets (M/L/H)

Lateral raises- 2 sets (H/M)



Lats-

Medium/wide grip pull-ups- 3 sets (M/L/H)

Close grip puldowns (plams facing each other)- 2 sets (H/M)

Barbell rows 3 sets- (M/L/H)

T-bar rows-((H/M)

*Note:* A hammer strength MTS low row and hi row can be used for all rowing movements. 

Rear delts-

Reverse cable flyes 1-2 sets (H/M)



Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs-3-4 sets (HMML)



Abs-

Crunches-2 sets for reps

Reverse crunches-2 sets for reps




Wednesday (Day 2)


Biceps- 

Standing barbell curls 3 sets (M/L/H)

Preacher curls 2 sets (H/M)

Seated dumbbell Hammer curls (2 sets) (H/M)



Triceps-

Lying Tricep extensions 3 sets (M/L/H)

Tricep pushowns with small straight bar 2 sets (H/M)



Quads-

Squats- 3 sets (M/L/H)

Dead-lifts -1 set of medium reps after 1 low rep warm up set.

Leg extensions 2 sets (H/M)



Hams-

Leg curls 2 sets (H/M)
Stiff legged deadlifts 1 set (H)



Calves-

Standing calves raise 3 sets H/M/H

Seated calf raise 2 sets (H/M) 




Friday (Day 1 Workout)




(Week 2)



Monday (Day 2 Workout)



Wednesday (Day 1 Workout) 



Friday (Day 2 Workout) Continue with cycle!



*Important Note:*

1) You are training each muscle group twice a week to improve neural pathways. 

2) You can do 15-20 minutes of cardio on non-training days or up to 30 minutes of cardio 3 times per week.






*Those who want to train using a 4 day split will need to perform Day 1 and Day 2 on back to back days.* For example:

Monday (Day 1)
Tuesday (Day 2)
Wednesday (Off) 
Thursday (Day 1 again)
Friday (Day 2 again)
Saturday (Off)
Sunday(Off)





Monday (Day 1) 



Chest-

10 degree Decline press- 3 sets (M/L/H)

10 degree Incline Flyes- 2 sets (H/M)



Shoulders-

Dumbbell over head shoulder presses- 3 sets (M/L/H)

Lateral raises- 2 sets (H/M)



Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups- 3 sets (M/L/H)

Close grip puldowns (plams facing each other)- 2 sets (H/M)

Barbell rows 3 sets- (M/L/H)

T-bar rows-((H/M)

Note: A hammer strength MTS low row and hi row can be used for all rowing movements. 

Reverse cable flyes 1-2 sets (H/M)



Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs-3-4 sets (HMML)



Abs-

Crunches-2 sets for reps

Reverse crunches-2 sets for reps




Tuesday (Day 2)



Biceps- 

Standing barbell curls 3 sets (M/L/H)

Preacher curls 2 sets (H/M)

Seated dumbbell Hammer curls (2 sets)



Triceps-

Lying Tricep extensions 3 sets (M/L/H)

Tricep pushowns with small straight bar 2 sets (H/M)



Quads-

Squats- 3 sets (M/L/H)

Dead-lifts -1 set of medium reps after 1 low rep warm up set.

Leg extensions 2 sets (H/M)





Hams-

Leg curls 2 sets (H/M)
Stiff legged deadlifts 1 set (H)



Calves-

Standing calves raise 3 sets (HMH)

Seated calf raise 2 sets (H/M) 




Wednesday-Off 


Thursday- (Same workout as Day 1 Workout on Monday)

Friday- (Same workout as Day 2 workout on Tuesday)

Saturday-Off

Sunday-Off 

Continue with same cycle every week!



*Important Note:*

1) You are training each muscle group twice a week to improve neural pathways. 

2) You can do 15-20 minutes of cardio on non-training days or up to 30 minutes of cardio 3 times per week.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*The Slingshot Training Cutting System!*

You should perform 8-12 sets per major body part only once a week while utilizing 2-3 exercises per body part hwne trying to get ripped. For example, quads could be 4 sets of squats, 4 sets of lunges on smith machine and 4 sets of leg extensions. You will want to start out with high reps and finish with a low rep set. No need in working in the 4-5 rep range when cutting and there's certainly no need for doing a power set during the second set with a key movement. When dieting down the risk of injury is too great for such training. Basically, you are blasting the entire duration to eat up glycogen levels and burn calories. Here's how you want to pyramid after warm up sets if you do 4 sets per exercise- 

Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) to good failure
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) to good failure)

Smith machine lunges-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) to good failure
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) to good failure)

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) to good failure
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) to good failure)


Here's how to pyramid using 3 sets per exercise to good failure

Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) to good failure
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) to good failure)

Smith machine lunges-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) to good failure
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) to good failure)

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) to good failure
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) to good failure)


This program will work using any split. Here's a sample diet plan using the 5 day per week training split.

*Eating to lose bodyfat*

Just as you have to periodize your training, the nutrition plan must also be periodized. Staying on a low calorie/low carb diet for too long will not just lead to fat loss, but a lot of muscle loss as well. A huge mistake most people make when trying to lose body fat is sticking with the same exact calorie-carb reduced meal plan seven days a week or redcuing calories too much up front. This will not work optimally because the body has a finely tuned system that protects itself from starvation mode. *When the body feels threatened it begins to store bodyfat as opposed to releasing it after only a short few weeks!* By including two weekly carb up/calorie up days it tricks the human body into believing its getting a huge calorie surplus and hence negating the slowing down of the metabolism that comes from calorie depletion. Relying on fibrous carbs helps improve ones conditioning. Everyone should think of high-fiber foods as a diet aid. Every carb you take in should have a decent amount of fiber in it. Slowing down carb absorption also helps keep your energy up longer during the day when dieting. If you take in 30 grams of carbs that are absorbed quickly, you're going to process them quickly, and then you're going to feel tired and depleted. When you take in the same amount of carbs with a high amount of fiber, they'll stay in your system longer, and you'll have a lot more energy. The fiber also slows down the digestion of protein. The longer that it takes your body to process the protein, the more efficiently it will use each gram!

*I continue to read a lot about the separation of carbs and fats in the same meal.* 

It's been my experience that separating carbs and fats is the best route when trying to lose bodyfat or when staying at maintenance levels and leaning out. When trying to gain as much size-strength humanly possible you need to eat both carbs and fats in the same meals along with your protein. Doing so produces a synergistic muscle building effect that trumps what the separation of carbs and fats can provide.

Take this information and apply it to your goals. Fat intake should be low during a cutting phase using carb cycling. Most of your fats should be for dinner in the form of olive oil on a salad, etc, meat and a pre-bedtime meal such as smart balance peanut butter or almonds and awhey shake. Carb/protein meals are utlized earlier in the day for energy when carb cycling. At night you need less carbs unless you train late. When you are not in ketosis you'll need the carbs for energy. If you decided to use ketosis you need more fats for energy. I am of the opinion that carb cycling is safer when used long but ketosis is still a great way to lose bodyfat and preserve muscle size when calories are reduced gradually. When following carb cycling or ketosis, calories can be reduced by around 300 in weekly increments when cardio is not used. If you eventually reach a sticking point with cardio cals can still be reduced. WHen follwing the ketosis diet take in no more than 40 grams for carbs each day. Have one designated day (example:Sunday) were you carb up for a meal or two. You will be back in ketosis by the next morning. 


When carb cycling, I would start out using a three low, one high-two low, one high carb rotation. On the low carb days take in about 100-125 grams of carbs and 250 or more carb grams on high carb days. So, you should use a 3 low-1 high-2 low-1 high weekly carb/calorie rotation. Monday-low, Tuesday-low, Wednesday-high (carbs clean on the first carb up day (day 3) after training lats a hard body part, Thursday-low, Friday-low, Saturday-high (have one cheat meal) because leg training on friday will make you hungry, Sunday-low. Add in some junk food carbs like pizza in one meal with the second carb up day (day 6 Saturday). The extra sugar is going to boost your metabolism, make you sharper in regards to your diet the rest of the week and give you something to look forward to-big-time. You have to be disciplined but you need a day to look forward to each week where you can ease the cravings for junk food. By saturday night your muscles will be absolutely full and vascular from all the extra glycogen stored in the muscles. Do this for 8 weeks!

*Cardio should be kept low up front and bumped up every 2 weeks if needed. For example:* 

Weeks 1-2 could be 15 minutes of cardio 5 days per week post training or in morning on empty stomach. 
Weeks 3-4 could be 30 minutes of cardio 5 days per week post training or in morning on empty stomach.
Weeks 5-6 coud be 45 minutes of cardio 5 days per week post training or in morning on empty stomach.
Weeks 7-8 could be 60 minutes of cardio 5 days per week post training or in morning on empty stomach

----------


## moush

thanks Ronnie...working with you and using the STS program to the dotted I will hopefully project me into another class. The Results are Real!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I'm getting hit with a lot of pm's but I will get to everyones questions (where ever they may be) ASP. 

I feel lazy from all the Thanksgiving carbs... :Chairshot:

----------


## joeybenz

I'm really liking how this routine looks I just have one question when you say Do up to 3 warm up sets using a 12-6-6 rep scheme do you do that for all the exercises?

----------


## moush

no just the 3 warmups then (during your blast phase) you do one "prep set" of 8-10 reps then one low rep set of 4 reps, 2 medium rep sets of 8-10 and one high rep set 

the only time you do warm ups if when you are using a unworked muscle for a compound movement. So for the second exercise for chest you do not do any warmups, however the rep scheme changes, almost in reverse order from above

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I'm really liking how this routine looks I just have one question when you say Do up to 3 warm up sets using a 12-6-6 rep scheme do you do that for all the exercises?


*Here's a very descriptive version-*

Every advanced power-lifter I have worked with soon realizes they must hit their heaviest set on key movements before the neural muscular pathways weaken yet while they have some pump in the muscle. This is important because when a muscle is fresh, ATP (the chemical responsible for energy and contraction) and stored glycogen in the muscle are at their highest. That's when you can really lift some heavy weight loads. Stopping 1 rep shy of good failure on the first work set will keep the CNS strong and will awaken and optimize the firing of neural pathways for the heaviest work set to follow. I call this the "prep set" and it's far more fatiguing than a warm up set. You must never train to good failure during the prep set or it will exhaust the CNS before the heaviest set. One prep set must be done prior to the heaviest set in order to optimize the firing of the neuro-pathways so more weight can be lifted. And you'll need to wait an additional minute or so before going to your heaviest work set (set # 2). My power-lifters are known for doing a prep set and then waiting around 5 minutes or more before doing their heaviest set to increase weight load range and workload capacity. You'll be required to wait around 4 minutes as a bodybuilder before doing your heaviest set on compound movements and 3 minutes for main isolation exercises for body parts such as the arms. Then go back to 3 minutes between sets for the rest of the compound lifts and 2 minutes for isolation movements.



Using more than 3 warm-up sets for any cold body part (for i.e. chest and quads) will hurt your performance. If you need more than 3 warm up sets your doing something wrong (for i.e.; ego lifting). If a muscle group is completely cold, you should always start using 1 high rep warm-up set of 12-15 reps followed by 1 to 2 heavier warm-up sets using only 6 reps. If you fail to warm up properly you won't be able to bring enough blood flow (pump) into the muscles before performing the heaviest set even though you've done a PREP SET and this will increase the risk of getting injured. In addition, a muscle that is not warmed up sufficiently will contract and stretch with less efficiency and this means less muscle fiber stimulation.

On the other hand, if you over exert yourself during the warm up sets by using more than one high rep set or using too much weight, you will become to fatigued to produce the desired training effect during the work sets. Warm ups are designed to bring blood flow into the muscle not break down muscle tissue or exert yourself. Using too much weight during warm-ups sets or pushing too much intensity is a huge mistake being made by many bodybuilders and it's really hurting their ability to increase weight load range and workload capacity. A moderately pumped muscle responds better to heavier workloads and it takes a non-fatiguing high rep set followed by one or two moderate low rep sets to make this happen if the muscle is completely cold. Anytime you do not feel adequately warmed following a high and a low rep warm up set, you'll need to add an additional low rep warm up set using the same amount of weight used in the second set. Adding more weight to the third set can produce too much fatigue and do nothing to further prepare the joints for the heavy workload to come. However, it's okay to add a few more pound to the 3 3rd warmup set and drop teh reps back to only 4. 

One low rep set is usually sufficient for the deltoids because they are to be trained directly after chest. When training bicep after lats, a warm up set is generally not needed before proceeding to the work sets. If you feel the need to use more warm-ups set for the delts or biceps because it's an area that's been injured in the past, you can use a total of 2 low rep sets of 6 repetitions. In these particular cases, you would need to shun high reps during the warm up because of the fatigue already present from training the chest and lats. This rule applies to every body part. Performing countless warm-up sets for a body part that's already filled with blood is counter productive and only wasting valuable gym time. It's not mandatory to work your way up the ladder within each rep-scheme. Stay in the designated rep-range the best you can and add weight when applicable. If for some reason you are not able to use a particular rep-range due to joint pain, simply work in a rep-range where no pain is experienced.

A 60 second rest should be used between warm-up sets. Upon completion of the warm up sets wait about 2 minutes before starting the first work set or prep set depending on the phase (no prep set is needed during the anabolic prime only the blast and cruise). Rest about 3 minutes between each work set when utilizing compound movements and about 2 minutes between isolation movements. With compound movements, smoothly explode the weight faster with full power after completing approximately one fourth of the complete repetition. It should take you about a second and a half to complete the positive stroke when performing heavy compound movements. With isolation movements, you should wait and move the weight faster at about the half way point of the repetition. With full-stretch exercises the muscle and tendons are easily damaged with sudden burst at the beginning of the movement. With isolation movements the positive stroke should take you around 1 and a half to 2 seconds to complete. The controlled negative should be around 2 seconds for both categories of exercises. The positive stroke should be somewhat explosive yet controlled to the point it's working the muscles to the fullest extent. Moving the weight too slow (for i.e. a 4 second negative or 3 second positive) won't allow you to use enough weight to fully break down the type 2 muscle fibers due to lactic acid build-up. Always make sure and use a brief pause before beginning each positive stroke to prevent injury and increase muscle fiber stimulation. As you approach the end of a work set, you'll need to increase the explosiveness within each repetition (not speed of the repetition itself) as your muscle begin to fatigue and build up lactic acid. This is what constitutes impeccable form!

----------


## moush

I wanted to provide an update. I weigh 215 lbs. I feel great and I love it....I definitely feel huge using the Slingshot Training System and it shows through my clothes (the sleeves are tighter, the chest and shoulders are tighter).

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I wanted to provide an update. I weigh 215 lbs. I feel great and I love it....I definitely feel huge using the Slingshot Training System and it shows through my clothes (the sleeves are tighter, the chest and shoulders are tighter).


A 35 pound weight gain on the scales and you still have your bicep veins... No wonder everyone around you keeps saying "your muscles look bigger"!!!!!

Congradulations moush, you now hold the new *STS* record for the most weight ever to be gained in a single 8 week training cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :7up:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Guru,
> 
> It would be great if there was some kind of post explaining the sercrets of dropping fat to really low levels. As low as 4% - 8%. Also, keeping as much muscle as possible.
> 
> I have never seen such post.
> 
> Take care!


Sorry Uber, I forgot about this question.

In short, stay in ketosis 6 days a week, have one carb up day each week, blast with weights, do enough cardio in increments to strip away bodyfat and lose no more than 2 pounds of body fat per week.

----------


## moush

yea i started at 182 and actually went up to 225 lbs during the blast phase! Once I was in the next prime i was down to a much leaner and vascular me. I cant wait to cut down to single digit bf levels with the muscle mass ive gained. Its gonna be even better because I also decided to do the tummy tuck surgery in Febuary of 2008. I will definitely be out of commission for a good 6-8 weeks atleast but the finished product without excess skin is gonna be pretty sweet

----------


## SdiZZle

Ok Guru-

Everything here seems to make a lot of sence. I ran my first cycle of AAS and my last shot is this week. I would really like to implement your training program, but I don't know if I have the money to stay on AAS as you say "enhanced" builders should so...

after my last shot should I start the cruise phase, then transition into the anabolic prime? Should I stay with the two weeks recommended for each or stretch them out a little to cover my PCT and have my hormone levels more stable before I hit the anabloic blast? I ran 550mg Test C for a 12 week cycle and I am using Nolva/Clomid/Relacore/Myogenx pct to get my system back up and running. 

I am excited to give this program a try- It seems like most of the exercises could be done in about an hour or maybe even a little less. That sounds way better then the 1 1/2 to 2 hours I'm in the gym trying to "slam" my muscles. 

Work smarter not harder I guess.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=316204
^^^^
There is a link to my cycle log for all of my info. You are the man GURU.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ok Guru-
> 
> Everything here seems to make a lot of sence. I ran my first cycle of AAS and my last shot is this week. I would really like to implement your training program, but I don't know if I have the money to stay on AAS as you say "enhanced" builders should so...
> 
> after my last shot should I start the cruise phase, then transition into the anabolic prime? Should I stay with the two weeks recommended for each or stretch them out a little to cover my PCT and have my hormone levels more stable before I hit the anabloic blast? I ran 550mg Test C for a 12 week cycle and I am using Nolva/Clomid/Relacore/Myogenx pct to get my system back up and running. 
> 
> I am excited to give this program a try- It seems like most of the exercises could be done in about an hour or maybe even a little less. That sounds way better then the 1 1/2 to 2 hours I'm in the gym trying to "slam" my muscles. 
> 
> Work smarter not harder I guess.
> ...


SDiZZle, I do no recommend that recreational steroid users stay on drugs year round due to health reasons. The best way to make it to the top level in bodybuilding is to stay on anabolic year round but, it doesn't sound too me like you fall into that category! 

Go ahead and begin the 2 week anabolic cruise immediately. Next, begin the 2week anabolic prime during PCT. By then your test production should be stable enough to start blasting. 

P.S. Do not reduce calories by much at all during the priming phase or you will lose some muscle!

----------


## Garnelek

Guru i have a question about this part:
"You will disregard the 2 anabolic meals in this phase-hydro whey should be taken in conjunction with a meal containing healthy fats and protein from food sources not 10-30 minutes prior".Could u explain a bit more what u say a post workout meal and breakfast must be while ur in the anabolic prime?

----------


## Garnelek

i am not asking 4 a meal plan!I am just wondering if u say that i should not eat the same amount of carbs as with the other faces

----------


## SdiZZle

> The best way to make it to the top level in bodybuilding is to stay on anabolic year round but, it doesn't sound too me like you fall into that category-


Not quite in that category, no. 




> Go ahead and begin the 2 week anabolic cruise immediately. Next, begin the 2week anabolic prime during PCT. By then your test production should be stable enough to start blasting. 
> P.S. Do not reduce calories by much at all during the priming phase or you will lose some muscle!


So I will start the cruise phase on monday, continue for 2 weeks, and go into the anabolic prime phase. I will drop creatine for the prime phase and all high GI carbs and lower my saturated fat intake. But I should keep my caloric intake up for the prime phase? I weight 193 lbs 5' 6" tall. How many calories should I shoot for? I should shoot for about 250 to 300g protein each day right?

Thanks for your help

S

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Guru i have a question about this part:
> "You will disregard the 2 anabolic meals in this phase-hydro whey should be taken in conjunction with a meal containing healthy fats and protein from food sources not 10-30 minutes prior".Could u explain a bit more what u say a post workout meal and breakfast must be while ur in the anabolic prime?



Garnelek, breakfast and post-workout meals should consist of a well balanced meal during the *anabolic prime*. It's best to consume more over-all calories during these 2 meals than the remaining meals. It's okay to add hydro whey to any meal during the prime (including post workout and breakfast) but it should not be taken on an empty stomach. The body will perceive this as a slight catabolic state even though no muscle wasting will occur!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Not quite in that category, no. 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will start the cruise phase on monday, continue for 2 weeks, and go into the anabolic prime phase. I will drop creatine for the prime phase and all high GI carbs and lower my saturated fat intake. But I should keep my caloric intake up for the prime phase? I weight 193 lbs 5' 6" tall. How many calories should I shoot for? I should shoot for about 250 to 300g protein each day right?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> S


1) If your bodyfat levels are a little on the high side then you can shoot to lose 1-2 lbs per week during the anabolic prime but no more. If bodyfat levels are low, then simply keep calorie intake at maintenace level while lowering hi GI carbs and saturated fats! 

2) Yes, keep protein about 250-300g's for your body weight.

----------


## Garnelek

> Garnelek, breakfast and post-workout meals should consist of a well balanced meal during the *anabolic prime*. It's best to consume more over-all calories during these 2 meals than the remaining meals. It's okay to add hydro whey to any meal during the prime (including post workout and breakfast) but it should not be taken on an empty stomach. The body will perceive this as a slight catabolic state even though no muscle wasting will occur!


Tnx for the help Guru.I ll try STS soon.

----------


## SdiZZle

Awesome. I really can't say enough, I am really excited to get started. I will maintain a log on STS and track my gains. Thabnks for your help guru, I will be back with questions soon I am sure.

----------


## Tenmoney

Since this thread is where STS started for me, I thougt it appropriate to post my results from my first cycle of STS here for anyone that wants to read real life results. If you want to see the entire log here's the link:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=318855

As far as weight goes... I began at 215 lbs around 12% BF. I was able to maintain my BF % throughout. I stepped on the scale at 223 lbs on Fri. I know where the fat goes on my body when I gain it, and I can say that from the way my cloths fit, or I should say the way the don't fit, the weight gain is muscle. i.e. tight in the arms, chest/back, shoulders, ands thighs. My waist hasn't changed. The goal was to gain a solid 8 lbs of muscle, and that's what happened. YIPEE! (sorry , couldn't help it, lol) 

As for strength... Holy Crap!! I calculated 1 rep maxs on bodybuilding.com (both before and after) for the sake of coming up with results that are easier to measure. I don't know if it will impress you guys, but I was extremely happy w/ them.

Exercise: Before/ After/ Difference/ % change

Bench Press: 366 lbs/ 387 lbs/ 21 lbs/ 5.5%

Dead Lift: 470 lbs/ 496 lbs/ 26 lbs/ 5%

Stiff Leg Deads: 393 lbs/ 470 lbs/ 77 lbs/ 27%

T Bar Row: 315 lbs/ 447 lbs/ 132 lbs/ 30%

Bentover BB Row: 320 lbs/ 340 lbs/ 20 lbs/ 6%

DB Pull Over: 132 lbs/ 161 lbs/ 29 lbs/ 18%

I couldn't tally the results for legs because my back was a major factor in my squats... which in turn affected the rest of leg day. Please don't think that I simply neglected legs (they are one of my favorite body parts to do). It's just that the poundages were all over the place depending on how fried my back was after warming up squats. I'll be switching to leg press for the next cycle of STS, so my back won't bother me (and in turn the results will be easier to read).

I have never seen across the board improvements like this ever, let alone in 8 weeks. If there was ever any doubt about STS, I hope that this helps put them to rest. If you're looking for something new to jump start your gains, I highly recommend that you try STS (and log it). 

Special thanks to Ronnie Rowland for all your help and support. You have been a great coach and friend. The advice/instruction that you have given me has helped me go farther than I ever before.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*Happy New Year* to everyone here at the *Anabolic Review Board!!!*  :7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

deleted...

----------


## RaidersFan

If i am taking in around 220 grams of protien how low should i reduce my protein intake during the first three days of the blast?

Also during the blast when you consume the the pre meal to the the actually post work out meal do you take your creatine with protein and glutamine? I was wondering because Ithought you werent suposed to take them together.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> If i am taking in around 220 grams of protien how low should i reduce my protein intake during the first three days of the blast?
> 
> Also during the blast when you consume the the pre meal to the the actually post work out meal do you take your creatine with protein and glutamine? I was wondering because Ithought you werent suposed to take them together.


1) Take in around 25% of 220 during the 3 day protein cycling.

2) Yes, take creatine/glutamine/protein/fast acting carbs together post workout before big post meal. 

*Taking them all together gives the best results! Research has shown that postworkout protein doesn't inhibit glycogen synthesis and actually improves protein synthesis. In addition, whey protein is highly insulinogenic-hence it's the perfect time to indulge!*

----------


## RaidersFan

I usually take my creatine with gatorade then have a whey protein shake with glutamine then wait 30 mins then have a meal.

----------


## draftwho2003

Ok let me see if i got this right.

During the prime phase, you do not warm up, and only do 1 high rep workset per muscle group. Going by the example on page 1 you do 6 sets per day and your done.

During the blast phase, you warm up, and then do 4 high>low rep worksets per body part. Do you increase the weight as you get to workset 4 or do you maintain the same weight throughout?

Cruise phase is essentially the same format as blast but with less sets?

Thanks for the help..

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I usually take my creatine with gatorade then have a whey protein shake with glutamine then wait 30 mins then have a meal.


That's good!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Ok let me see if i got this right.
> 
> During the prime phase, you do not warm up, and only do 1 high rep workset per muscle group. Going by the example on page 1 you do 6 sets per day and your done.
> 
> During the blast phase, you warm up, and then do 4 high>low rep worksets per body part. Do you increase the weight as you get to workset 4 or do you maintain the same weight throughout?
> 
> Cruise phase is essentially the same format as blast but with less sets?
> 
> Thanks for the help..


1) Druing the prime you still do warm-up sets as needed.

2) Take a look at post 140 for the updated version.

3) Here's a very descriptive version-

Every advanced power-lifter I have worked with soon realizes they must hit their heaviest set on key movements before the neural muscular pathways weaken yet while they have some pump in the muscle. This is important because when a muscle is fresh, ATP (the chemical responsible for energy and contraction) and stored glycogen in the muscle are at their highest. That's when you can really lift some heavy weight loads. Stopping 1 rep shy of good failure on the first work set will keep the CNS strong and will awaken and optimize the firing of neural pathways for the heaviest work set to follow. I call this the "prep set" and it's far more fatiguing than a warm up set. You must never train to good failure during the prep set or it will exhaust the CNS before the heaviest set. One prep set must be done prior to the heaviest set in order to optimize the firing of the neuro-pathways so more weight can be lifted. And you'll need to wait an additional minute or so before going to your heaviest work set (set # 2). My power-lifters are known for doing a prep set and then waiting around 5 minutes or more before doing their heaviest set to increase weight load range and workload capacity. You'll be required to wait around 4 minutes as a bodybuilder before doing your heaviest set on compound movements and 3 minutes for main isolation exercises for body parts such as the arms. Then go back to 3 minutes between sets for the rest of the compound lifts and 2 minutes for isolation movements.



Using more than 3 warm-up sets for any cold body part (for i.e. chest and quads) will hurt your performance. If you need more than 3 warm up sets your doing something wrong (for i.e.; ego lifting). If a muscle group is completely cold, you should always start using 1 high rep warm-up set of 12-15 reps followed by 1 to 2 heavier warm-up sets using only 6 reps. If you fail to warm up properly you won't be able to bring enough blood flow (pump) into the muscles before performing the heaviest set even though you've done a *PREP SET* and this will increase the risk of getting injured. In addition, a muscle that is not warmed up sufficiently will contract and stretch with less efficiency and this means less muscle fiber stimulation.

On the other hand, if you over exert yourself during the warm up sets by using more than one high rep set or using too much weight, you will become to fatigued to produce the desired training effect during the work sets. Warm ups are designed to bring blood flow into the muscle not break down muscle tissue or exert yourself. Using too much weight during warm-ups sets or pushing too much intensity is a huge mistake being made by many bodybuilders and it's really hurting their ability to increase weight load range and workload capacity. A moderately pumped muscle responds better to heavier workloads and it takes a non-fatiguing high rep set followed by one or two moderate low rep sets to make this happen if the muscle is completely cold. Anytime you do not feel adequately warmed following a high and a low rep warm up set, you'll need to add an additional low rep warm up set using the same amount of weight used in the second set. Adding more weight to the third set can produce too much fatigue and do nothing to further prepare the joints for the heavy workload to come. However, it's okay to add a few more pounds to the 3rd warmup set and drop the reps back to only 4. 

One low rep set is usually sufficient for the deltoids because they are to be trained directly after chest. When training bicep after lats, a warm up set is generally not needed before proceeding to the work sets. If you feel the need to use more warm-ups set for the delts or biceps because it's an area that's been injured in the past, you can use a total of 2 low rep sets of 6 repetitions. In these particular cases, you would need to shun high reps during the warm up because of the fatigue already present from training the chest and lats. This rule applies to every body part. Performing countless warm-up sets for a body part that's already filled with blood is counter productive and only wasting valuable gym time. 

I have found *Slingshot Pyramiding* to be the best way to increase both strength and muscular size. Warming up the right way and starting out with a medium rep work set taken 1 rep shy of good failure before performing a heavy low rep set with key movements allows you to take a much bigger jump in weight during a low rep set without becoming injured. When following the 5 day per week Slingshot Training System here's the proper way to train chest. Let's say your getting ready to do 10 work sets during the blasting phase with the decline press (key movement) and incline flyes (secondary movement). First are the warm-up sets. 1st warm up set using the decline bench press 135lbs-12 reps, 2nd warm up set 175lbs-6 reps, 3rd warm up set 185 lbs-4 reps, 1st work set 250 lbs for 8 reps (medium rep "PREP SET" stopping 1 rep shy of good failure and (waiting an additional minute before proceeding to 2nd work set). 2nd work set/heavy low rep-set 350 lbs-4 reps to good failure in order to increase myofibrillar growth, 3rd work set 250 for 8 reps (medium rep set) to good failure, 4th work set for 230 lbs for 8 reps (medium rep set) to good failure. The 5th work set would be 190 lbs 12 reps (high rep set) to good failure in order to completely burnout the strongest regions of the chest and increase sarcoplasmic growth. Next, you would switch over to dumbbell flyes to finish off the entire chest. Work set # 1 would be 40 lbs for a high rep set (12-15) to good failure. Work set # 2 would be 50 lbs a medium rep set (8-10) to good failure. Work set # 3 would be 50 lbs for a medium rep set (8-10) to good failure. Work set # 4 would be 50 lbs for a medium rep set to good failure (8-10) and the 5th and final set would 50 lbs for a low rep set (6-8) to good failure to break down the muscle group in its entirety.

Note: Stronger people will need up to 3 warmup sets but some can get by with only 1 high rep one warm ups for cold bodyparts like the chest. I will add this to the main section!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

*The 3 day per week Slingshot Training System listed located in this thread is for some beginners!!!* I plan to post a 3 day per week split based routine for those beyond that stage in the near future.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I am working over-time at the gym but will do my best to catch up with pm's over the weekend. 

Ronnie

----------


## mikesportsguy22

Would you reccomend this training system for someone who is not going to take AAS?

If so how often should i take creatine, and by a serving of it do you mean 5g?

Sorry it was a lot to read....thanks

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Would you reccomend this training system for someone who is not going to take AAS?
> 
> If so how often should i take creatine, and by a serving of it do you mean 5g?
> 
> Sorry it was a lot to read....thanks



mikesportguy, the training routine to be used by naturals should be no different than the routine used by the chemically enhanced bodybuilder.
Steroids increase actual muscle tissue recovery. However, CNS, joint, and muscle recovery must be treated as the same entity for maximal results to occur. It's rarely about muscle recovery, it's about tendon, joint and CNS recovery! Meaning the joints, tendons and CNS of steroid users cannot withstand more than a natural bodybuilder regardless of how many steroids they take to enhance protein synthesis. Just because someone using steroids will experience faster muscle recovery does not mean they can get by with more volume and make maximal gains. The muscle tissue of natural bodybuilders also recovers at a fast rate but they still need to wait for CNS and joint recovery to take place prior to training again. 

Anabolic steroids are known for increasing the rate at which a muscle recovers by accelerating protein synthesis and up-regulating neuro-muscular pathways. This combination makes "steroid users" stronger and bigger at a quicker rate than natural trainers. The extra strength allows those who are on steroids to generate more intensity and push heavier work loads. The additional stress breaks down more muscle tissue, increases joint deterioration, and puts a tremendous strain on the central nervous system.

*Creatine-* take 3-5 grams in the morning before breakfast and another 3-5 grams post workout.

----------


## Prop Shoulder

I love your system man, and i think i'm gonna give it a shot after i wrap up pct. I wanna get my diet figured out for this type of training first though. If I were to make up a diet based on my stats for the Prime, Blast, and Cruise would you mind critiqin it for me? I think it may also help out a lot of the other people, being as it would be sample diets for each of the 3 phases to go off of.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I love your system man, and i think i'm gonna give it a shot after i wrap up pct. I wanna get my diet figured out for this type of training first though. If I were to make up a diet based on my stats for the Prime, Blast, and Cruise would you mind critiqin it for me? I think it may also help out a lot of the other people, being as it would be sample diets for each of the 3 phases to go off of.


Sounds like a good idea Prop Shoulder.

I'm very busy at the present but I'll try and find some spare time to critque your diet so others can learn...List your diet for the 3 phases in this thread and I will work on them.

----------


## Prop Shoulder

> Sounds like a good idea Prop Shoulder.
> 
> I'm very busy at the present but I'll try and find some spare time to critque your diet so others can learn...List your diet for the 3 phases in this thread and I will work on them.


great thanks. I'm having a hard time keeping the fats and carbs in equal measures. Any ideas?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> great thanks. I'm having a hard time keeping the fats and carbs in equal measures. Any ideas?


Consuming 2 carb grams for each fat gram is only a baseline figure. You do not have to be too meticulous but keep it in the ball park. In order to bump up fats and keep carb cals in check you'll need to add macnut oil or virgin olive oil to your meals and possibly even your protein shakes. 

*Think- high protein, moderate fat and low carb diet to build muscle while dropping some bodyfat!*

----------


## Prop Shoulder

> Consuming 2 carb grams for each fat gram is only a baseline figure. You do not have to be too meticulous but keep it in the ball park. In order to bump up fats and keep carb cals in check you'll need to add macnut oil or virgin olive oil to your meals and possibly even your protein shakes. 
> 
> *Think- high protein, moderate fat and low carb diet to build muscle while dropping some bodyfat!*


ya i have been resorting to olive oil for this.. thanks

----------


## Prop Shoulder

well before I type anything up I wanna see what you think of the macros first. For the PRIME i have Cals: 2,653 Fat: 92 Carbs: 204 Pro: 254.

Im around 180-185lbs right now. with 10-12% BF

Does fat need to come up and carbs down?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well before I type anything up I wanna see what you think of the macros first. For the PRIME i have Cals: 2,653 Fat: 92 Carbs: 204 Pro: 254.
> 
> Im around 180-185lbs right now. with 10-12% BF
> 
> Does fat need to come up and carbs down?


Your fine!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I've had several bodybuilders asking me- "how do I incorporate more of a (powerlifting oriented style) with Slingshot Training"?



*Important note:* Bodybuilders wanting to follow more of a powerlifting/power-building oriented approach can substitute the 3rd work set on key movements for another low rep set (4-6 reps).

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

More on low rep training for breaking strength plateaus- http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=333195

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=331356

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=334153

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=331006

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Anyone who wants the *Slingshot Training System* in PDF FILE needs to pm me. 

Thank you,

Ronnie

----------


## ThePump

hey ronnie... i sent you a PM.

----------


## moush

ok so if im doing the 4 day split (mon, tues, thurs,fri) then I would do one carb up day on Monday and the other one on friday? How low am I keeping cals and carbs the other 5 days? How many grams of carbs should I aim for on the carb up days? I would like to keep the 6 meals a day if thats possible. Heres my diet that I was doing the first week...where should I make changes and what changes should I make depending on if its a carb up day or not?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> hey ronnie... i sent you a PM.


Got it!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> ok so if im doing the 4 day split (mon, tues, thurs,fri) then I would do one carb up day on Monday and the other one on friday? How low am I keeping cals and carbs the other 5 days? How many grams of carbs should I aim for on the carb up days? I would like to keep the 6 meals a day if thats possible. Heres my diet that I was doing the first week...where should I make changes and what changes should I make depending on if its a carb up day or not?


Keeping carbs/calories in check *5 days per week during the off-season* is the best way for all somatotypes to add lean muscle mass without putting on as much bodyfat and getting too smooth. On the other hand, aggressively increasing caloric and carb intake twice a week will actually help prevent the build-up of adipose tissue. The body responds in a positive manner when 2 non-consecutive calorie/carb up days are included each week. It does so by driving up anabolic hormones and increasing thyroid hormone output-hence speeding up the metabolism and increasing lean muscle mass. When carbs are constantly kept in check, your body adapts and the metabolism slows down. Eating less carbs/calories 5 days per week helps keep body fat levels in check while increasing carbs/calories intake twice a week encourages your body to burn more body fat for fuel. Focus on making one calorie/carb up day a clean eating day full of complex carbs and have some junk food like pizza during the second calorie/carb up day (preferably after leg day). A good plan is to have one calorie/carb up day the day after training legs because thats when youll find your self the hungriest. Bumping up the nutrition the day after training back is another good idea since its also a very demanding group to train. By using this approach you will kill two birds with one stone! If you begin to gain to much bodyfat during the 6 week mass phase simply take away some carb calories even if it puts you below the 2-1 carb to fat ratio. If your carbs are already low then you will need to reduce fats inorder to have an adequate supply of glycogen to fuel workouts. Set aside a designated cheat day once a week (my preference is Saturday after leg day) where you go wild on the unclean carbs within reason. Carbs should replace fat calories for the most part. Splurge according to your metabolism. Start carbing up twice a week during the 2nd week of the 6 week mass phase and continue throughout. No need in counting calories with unclean carb up/calorie up day. You can have Pizza, Mexican food, etc. Make sure and consume adequate protein. Drink a protein shake with these meals if needed. Low fat products like cereal, oats, baked chips, fat free pancakes and syrup, wheat thins, fruit, fat free ice cream, etc work great. The extra sugar is going to boost your metabolism, make you sharper in regards to your diet the rest of the week and give you something to look forward to-big-time. You have to be disciplined but you need a day to look forward to each week where you can ease the cravings for junk food. *By night-time your muscles will be absolutely full and vascular from all the extra glycogen stored in the muscles!*

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Insulin spikes should be kept to only 2 per day on weight training days and at peak times for everyone in order to stay leaner and have steadier energy levels. Insulin spikes should be kept to only 1 per day on non-weight training days. The body requires 2 daily cholesterol, amino acid, insulin and calorie spikes from foods like whole milk, eggs yolks and red meat to increases size-strength to the maximum on the days you weight train. Saturated fat is a natural precursor to testosterone . And foods such as red meat is choke-full of pro-inflammatory fats that increase muscle mass. It should be no surprise that a steak and potato combo will result in serious muscle growth. Additional calories should be consumed throughout the day (depending on your metabolism), especially during the 2 most catabolic periods of the day (breakfast and post workout) in order to minimize fat gains caused by insulin, cholesterol, amino acid, and calorie spikes. On non-training days the second anabolic meal can be eaten at any time thats convenient for you-my preference is dinner. If you created very high insulin levels and consumed just as many calories during the 3-4 smaller meals, less would end up in muscle stores to promote recovery and more of those calories would be stored as fat- hence body composition would get worse over time. When you consume more calories and spike insulin, cholesterol, and amino acids during breakfast and after exercise, more calories will be absorbed and go towards muscle recovery and growth as opposed to being stored as fat. This means body composition will improve over time! And the body's metabolism revs up more efficiently after a somewhat "dirty meal than after a clean meal when eaten during catabolic periods. That said, the bulk of your dietary fat and carb intake should still come in the form of healthy fats like raw nuts/oils and carbs ranging on the lower end of the glycemic index scale such as steel cut oats. **Total calories determined how much weight you will lose or gain, but macronutrient ratios determines how much muscle you will lose or gain while making those calorie adjustments. * *

----------


## F4iGuy

Thanks for all this information. I've been lifting for several years and hit a rut, this program has taken me out of that rut. I'm still amazed by the increase in chest, I didn't think this would happen when I looked at the volume for chest but man, I finished one training cycle and max went from 365 to 385. Not bad considering I've been trainining for 9 years.

I have a question about cardio (I never do it). I plan to do cardio after lifting. I will not be doing cardio durring the blast phase. I'm currently 5'6" 177 lbs. 9% b.f. (I maintain this with no cardio) I'd like to maintain 7%-8% b.f. Would 30 minutes durring the prime (4 days per week) and 20 minutes durring the cruise (4 days per week) be sufficient? I guess what I'm asking is whats the least amount of cardio I can get away with (providing no change in diet) and drop 1-2% b.f.?

----------


## moush

I dont know why but I seem to be having trouble increasing my incline presses and my shoulder presses with the 4 day split. I have actually dropped in reps each week (check out my STS thread). I dont know what I can do or change to improve this??

----------


## F4iGuy

I'm no 'Guru' but this is my advice. I looked at your log and I have a few ideas. I don't do as many warm up sets. I would try cutting out one warm up set per muscle. I only do two high rep (12-15) warm up sets. Also, I only go all out on two sets (by all out I mean using a spot to force out the last rep) the heaviest low rep set, and the final high rep set. For all the other sets I stop short of failure. Give that a try. :Hmmmm:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I dont know why but I seem to be having trouble increasing my incline presses and my shoulder presses with the 4 day split. I have actually dropped in reps each week (check out my STS thread). I dont know what I can do or change to improve this??



If it continues you can go to a chest, shoulders,tricep split and work legs/back/biceps together. 

For now I would simply replace incline presses for slight incline flyes on a 10 degree bench! You could be over-training the front delts with those standard 30 degree incline benches! And you are going to get weaker upfront training everything twice a week. Give it anohter 6 weeks and watch your strength go up!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Thanks for all this information. I've been lifting for several years and hit a rut, this program has taken me out of that rut. I'm still amazed by the increase in chest, I didn't think this would happen when I looked at the volume for chest but man, I finished one training cycle and max went from 365 to 385. Not bad considering I've been trainining for 9 years.
> 
> I have a question about cardio (I never do it). I plan to do cardio after lifting. I will not be doing cardio durring the blast phase. I'm currently 5'6" 177 lbs. 9% b.f. (I maintain this with no cardio) I'd like to maintain 7%-8% b.f. Would 30 minutes durring the prime (4 days per week) and 20 minutes durring the cruise (4 days per week) be sufficient? I guess what I'm asking is whats the least amount of cardio I can get away with (providing no change in diet) and drop 1-2% b.f.?


Awesome work F4iDom!!! That's what Slingshot Training is all about..

I would start by trying approximately 30 minutes 5 days per week during the prime and about 30 minutes 3 times per week during the cruise. You can also do one weekly cardio session of 30 minutes during the blast.

----------


## Bccornut

Hey Ronnie, Or The Guru as I see everyone is calling you, i have been reading up on this thread and ubers thread and I have been impressed by the gains and all the information that I have come across...Honestly i've never thought about taking training seriously just used it during high school for football purposes...now im a jr. in college and I am honestly fed up of being out of shape...I'm inexperienced on perfecting the right diet and workout plan, so i was hoping that I could gain some knowledge and or info from you as i see that everyone has gained from your program....heres a tad bit about me..6'0, 235lbs last time I weighed myself at the gym and when i got my Bf checked about 2months ago it was 30%....as you can see im a little on the big side, always have been My goals are to cut down I need help...Thanks Guru

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

I'm really slammed at the gym right now. I will get to everyones questions and PM'S on saturday.

Thank you so much for your patience.

Ronnie

----------


## moush

Ronnie is sorry for his absence he has been unable to log in due to computer issues and will get to his pm's as soon as things are cleared up.

----------


## Mr. Rowland

I've been unable to login for the last two weeks. For some reason my e-mail would not go through to the admin and I must have been using the wrong password?

I will go e-mail the admin right now and let him know I had to change my user name to Mr.Rowland and re-register. Hopefully we can get my user name changed back to Ronnie Rowland. Please re-send pms to Mr.Rowland until this issue is resolved. I will add some updates to Slingshot Training this week for the more advanced bodybuilders here on the Anabolic Review board. One is a 12 week training cycle as opposed to an 8 week.

*GLAD TO BE BACK!*

----------


## RoaringMad Mac

I tried as well to tell them.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Thanks Mac and Moush!

Not exactly sure what's going on with my account. I have now registered for the 3rd time using Ron Rowland this time around. 

I am going to make 25 quick post and pm a mod. I have been unable to reach the ADMIN. My e-mail accounts show *failure delivery* every single time I try. :Hmmmm:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

,,,,

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Updates coming as soon as my account is fixed!

----------


## *Admin*

I am hoping we have the problem fixed...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I am hoping we have the problem fixed...


So far, so good!

thank you,

Ronnie

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Hey Ronnie, Or The Guru as I see everyone is calling you, i have been reading up on this thread and ubers thread and I have been impressed by the gains and all the information that I have come across...Honestly i've never thought about taking training seriously just used it during high school for football purposes...now im a jr. in college and I am honestly fed up of being out of shape...I'm inexperienced on perfecting the right diet and workout plan, so i was hoping that I could gain some knowledge and or info from you as i see that everyone has gained from your program....heres a tad bit about me..6'0, 235lbs last time I weighed myself at the gym and when i got my Bf checked about 2months ago it was 30%....as you can see im a little on the big side, always have been My goals are to cut down I need help...Thanks Guru


*The Slingshot Training Cutting System!*

You should perform 8-12 sets per major body part only once a week while utilizing 2-3 exercises per body part hwne trying to get ripped. For example, quads could be 4 sets of squats, 4 sets of lunges on smith machine and 4 sets of leg extensions. You will want to start out with high reps and finish with a low rep set. No need in working in the 4-5 rep range when cutting and there's certainly no need for doing a power set during the second set with a key movement. When dieting down the risk of injury is too great for such training. Basically, you are blasting the entire duration to eat up glycogen levels and burn calories. Here's how you want to pyramid after warm up sets if you do 4 sets per exercise- 

Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) to good failure
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) to good failure)

Smith machine lunges-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) to good failure
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) to good failure)

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) to good failure
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) to good failure)


Here's how to pyramid using 3 sets per exercise to good failure

Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) to good failure
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) to good failure)

Smith machine lunges-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) to good failure
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) to good failure)

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) to good failure
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) to good failure
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) to good failure)


This program will work using any split. Here's a sample diet plan using the 5 day per week training split.

*Eating to lose bodyfat*
Just as you have to periodize your training, the nutrition plan must also be periodized. Staying on a low calorie/low carb diet for too long will not just lead to fat loss, but a lot of muscle loss as well. A huge mistake most people make when trying to lose body fat is sticking with the same exact calorie-carb reduced meal plan seven days a week or redcuing calories too much up front. This will not work optimally because the body has a finely tuned system that protects itself from starvation mode. When the body feels threatened it begins to store bodyfat as opposed to releasing it after only a short few weeks! By including two weekly carb up/calorie up days it tricks the human body into believing it’s getting a huge calorie surplus and –hence negating the slowing down of the metabolism that comes from calorie depletion. Relying on fibrous carbs helps improve ones conditioning. Everyone should think of high-fiber foods as a diet aid. Every carb you take in should have a decent amount of fiber in it. Slowing down carb absorption also helps keep your energy up longer during the day when dieting. If you take in 30 grams of carbs that are absorbed quickly, you're going to process them quickly, and then you're going to feel tired and depleted. When you take in the same amount of carbs with a high amount of fiber, they'll stay in your system longer, and you'll have a lot more energy. The fiber also slows down the digestion of protein. The longer that it takes your body to process the protein, the more efficiently it will use each gram!

*I continue to read a lot about the separation of carbs and fats in the same meal.* 

It's been my experience that separating carbs and fats is the best route when trying to lose bodyfat or when staying at maintenance levels and leaning out. When trying to gain as much size-strength humanly possible you need to eat both carbs and fats in the same meals along with your protein. Doing so produces a synergistic muscle building effect that trumps what the separation of carbs and fats can provide.

Take this information and apply it to your goals. Fat intake should be low during a cutting phase using carb cycling. Most of your fats should be for dinner in the form of olive oil on a salad, etc, meat and a pre-bedtime meal such as smart balance peanut butter or almonds and awhey shake. Carb/protein meals are utlized earlier in the day for energy when carb cycling. At night you need less carbs unless you train late. When you are not in ketosis you'll need the carbs for energy. If you decided to use ketosis you need more fats for energy. I am of the opinion that carb cycling is safer when used long but ketosis is still a great way to lose bodyfat and preserve muscle size when calories are reduced gradually. When following carb cycling or ketosis, calories can be reduced by around 300 in weekly increments when cardio is not used. If you eventually reach a sticking point with cardio cals can still be reduced. WHen follwing the ketosis diet take in no more than 40 grams for carbs each day. Have one designated day (example:Sunday) were you carb up for a meal or two. You will be back in ketosis by the next morning. 


When carb cycling, I would start out using a three low, one high-two low, one high carb rotation. On the low carb days take in about 100-125 grams of carbs and 250 or more carb grams on high carb days. So, you should use a 3 low-1 high-2 low-1 high weekly carb/calorie rotation. Monday-low, Tuesday-low, Wednesday-high (carbs clean on the first carb up day (day 3) after training lats a hard body part, Thursday-low, Friday-low, Saturday-high (have one cheat meal) because leg training on friday will make you hungry, Sunday-low. Add in some junk food carbs like pizza in one meal with the second carb up day (day 6 Saturday). The extra sugar is going to boost your metabolism, make you sharper in regards to your diet the rest of the week and give you something to look forward to-“big-time”. You have to be disciplined but you need a day to look forward to each week where you can ease the cravings for junk food. By saturday night your muscles will be absolutely full and vascular from all the extra glycogen stored in the muscles. Do this for 8 weeks!

*Cardio should be kept low up front and bumped up every 2 weeks if needed. For example:* 

Weeks 1-2 could be 15 minutes of cardio 5 days per week post training or in morning on empty stomach. 
Weeks 3-4 could be 30 minutes of cardio 5 days per week post training or in morning on empty stomach.
Weeks 5-6 coud be 45 minutes of cardio 5 days per week post training or in morning on empty stomach.
Weeks 7-8 could be 60 minutes of cardio 5 days per week post training or in morning on empty stomach

----------

